# Nasce il Governo Meloni. Lista dei ministri.



## Toby rosso nero (21 Ottobre 2022)

Mattarella ha conferito a Giorgia Meloni l'incarico di formare il nuovo governo. Lei ha accettato senza riserve ed ha subito presentato a Mattarella la lista dei ministri.
Giuramento sabato 22 alle 10.

Vicepremier e ministro delle Infrastrutture: Matteo Salvini

Vicepremier e ministro degli Esteri: Antonio Tajani

Sottosegretario alla presidenza del Consiglio: Alfredo Mantovano

Ministro dell’Economia: Giancarlo Giorgetti

Ministro dell’Interno: Matteo Piantedosi

Ministro dello Sviluppo economico: Adolfo Urso

Ministro della Giustizia: Carlo Nordio

Ministro della Difesa: Guido Crosetto

Ministro della Salute: Orazio Schillaci

Ministra delle Riforme: Maria Elisabetta Alberti Casellati

Ministra del Lavoro: Marina Elvira Calderone

Ministro dell’Istruzione: Giuseppe Valditara

Ministra dell’Università e della Ricerca: Annamaria Bernini

Ministro degli Affari europei: Raffaele Fitto

Ministro della Pubblica amministrazione: Paolo Zangrillo

Ministra della Famiglia, natalità e Pari opportunità: Eugenia Roccella

Ministra del Turismo: Daniela Santanché

Ministro degli Affari regionali: Roberto Calderoli

Ministro della Cultura: Gennaro Sangiuliano

Ministro dello Sport: Adrea Abodi

Ministro della Transizione ecologica: Gilberto Pichetto Fratin

Ministro delle Politiche del Mare e Sud: Sebastiano Musumeci

Ministra della Disabilità: Alessandra Locatelli

Ministra dell’Agricoltura e della Sovranità alimentari: Francesco Lollobrigida

Ministro dei Rapporti con il Parlamento: Luca Ciriani


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mattarella ha conferito a Giorgia Meloni l'incarico di formare il nuovo governo. Lei ha accettato senza riserve ed ha subito presentato a Mattarella la lista dei ministri.
> Giuramento sabato 22 alle 10.
> 
> Ministri con portafoglio:
> ...


Cacarella contentissimo. Non un buon segnale. Vediamo che succede!


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mattarella ha conferito a Giorgia Meloni l'incarico di formare il nuovo governo. Lei ha accettato senza riserve ed ha subito presentato a Mattarella la lista dei ministri.
> Giuramento sabato 22 alle 10.
> 
> Ministri con portafoglio:
> ...


Niente Forza Italia alla Giustizia?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mattarella ha conferito a Giorgia Meloni l'incarico di formare il nuovo governo. Lei ha accettato senza riserve ed ha subito presentato a Mattarella la lista dei ministri.
> Giuramento sabato 22 alle 10.
> 
> Vicepremier e ministro delle Infrastrutture: Matteo Salvini
> ...



Up.
Lista completa


----------



## ARKANA (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mattarella ha conferito a Giorgia Meloni l'incarico di formare il nuovo governo. Lei ha accettato senza riserve ed ha subito presentato a Mattarella la lista dei ministri.
> Giuramento sabato 22 alle 10.
> 
> Vicepremier e ministro delle Infrastrutture: Matteo Salvini
> ...


Nonostante i poteri forti (?) che hanno provato a fermarlo sul nascere, il governo è partito lo stesso, vediamo come andrà


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mattarella ha conferito a Giorgia Meloni l'incarico di formare il nuovo governo. Lei ha accettato senza riserve ed ha subito presentato a Mattarella la lista dei ministri.
> Giuramento sabato 22 alle 10.
> 
> Vicepremier e ministro delle Infrastrutture: Matteo Salvini
> ...


Alla Giustizia un Magistrato di Fratelli d'Italia. La Ronzulli nessun incarico. Si può dire che non si è piegata a Berlusconi?


----------



## Swaitak (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mattarella ha conferito a Giorgia Meloni l'incarico di formare il nuovo governo. Lei ha accettato senza riserve ed ha subito presentato a Mattarella la lista dei ministri.
> Giuramento sabato 22 alle 10.
> 
> Vicepremier e ministro delle Infrastrutture: Matteo Salvini
> ...


il curriculum non è malissimo, ma giusto giusto il fratello del badante al ministero più importante del momento? (MITe)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Ottobre 2022)

*Repubblica: "La Meloni è andata da mattarella senza mostrare la lista dei ministri agli alleati.
Salvini ha chiesto a La Russa di rivelargli i nomi, ma lui ha risposto che non poteva dirglieli."*


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ministra dell’Agricoltura e della Sovranità alimentari: Francesco Lollobrigida*


Sul TG4 un giornalista si era lamentato per il nome del Ministero dell'Agricoltura e della Sovranità alimentare perché non è europeista dire "sovranità".


----------



## Sam (21 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Alla Giustizia un Magistrato di Fratelli d'Italia. La Ronzulli nessun incarico.* Si può dire che non si è piegata a Berlusconi?*


Che strana la vita.
Dieci anni fa facevano scalpore le donne che si piegavano a Berlusconi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sul TG4 un giornalista si era lamentato per il nome del Ministero dell'Agricoltura e della Sovranità alimentare perché non è europeista dire "sovranità".



Almeno per un paio di anni non ci costringeranno a mangiare vermi, scarafaggi e cavallette.


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: "La Meloni è andata da mattarella senza mostrare la lista dei ministri agli alleati.
> Salvini ha chiesto a La Russa di rivelargli i nomi, ma lui ha risposto che non poteva dirglieli."*


Hanno le cimici modello Person of Interest quelli di Repubblica? Come nascondere che hanno toppato!


----------



## Swaitak (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: "La Meloni è andata da mattarella senza mostrare la lista dei ministri agli alleati.
> Salvini ha chiesto a La Russa di rivelargli i nomi, ma lui ha risposto che non poteva dirglieli."*


fatto positivo se vero, almeno condivide i nomi fatti e se ne assume la responsabilità


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mattarella ha conferito a Giorgia Meloni l'incarico di formare il nuovo governo. Lei ha accettato senza riserve ed ha subito presentato a Mattarella la lista dei ministri.
> Giuramento sabato 22 alle 10.
> 
> Vicepremier e ministro delle Infrastrutture: Matteo Salvini
> ...



Buon lavoro. Speriamo che faccia il bene dell’Italia.


----------



## TheKombo (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mattarella ha conferito a Giorgia Meloni l'incarico di formare il nuovo governo. Lei ha accettato senza riserve ed ha subito presentato a Mattarella la lista dei ministri.
> Giuramento sabato 22 alle 10.
> 
> Vicepremier e ministro delle Infrastrutture: Matteo Salvini
> ...


Brava la Meloni, alcune scelte un po' "mah", tuttavia doveva concedere qualcosa.
Sui ministeri chiave ha imposto la sua linea, oneri e onori. Sarà dura in ogni caso


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mattarella ha conferito a Giorgia Meloni l'incarico di formare il nuovo governo. Lei ha accettato senza riserve ed ha subito presentato a Mattarella la lista dei ministri.
> Giuramento sabato 22 alle 10.
> 
> Vicepremier e ministro delle Infrastrutture: Matteo Salvini
> ...


giorgettone all'economia. apposto siamo.


----------



## smallball (21 Ottobre 2022)

Sono curioso di vedere all'opera il Neo Ministro Abodi


----------



## ARKANA (21 Ottobre 2022)

Speriamo non ci sia un altra ondata di covid, perchè da quello che ho sentito il ministro della salute è uno speranza 2 super fan del vaccino


----------



## Raryof (21 Ottobre 2022)

Un passo sincero verso l'uscita dall'organo istituzionale e sovranazionale europeo.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Speriamo non ci sia un altra ondata di covid, perchè da quello che ho sentito il ministro della salute è uno speranza 2 super fan del vaccino


Il sistema medico, quello ai "piani alti" è tutto corrotto, eccetto qualche mosca bianca. Quindi, o punti sulle voci controcorrente tipo Frajese, Montanari o Citro che si sono beccati sospensioni, querele ecc, oppure scegli questi profili che hanno concordato con tutte le schifezze fatte da Speranza che alla fine era solo un infimo burattino degli "esperti". Le uniche differenze è che tra questi qui ci sono alcuni contrari ad una reintroduzione di mascherine e, speriamo, che questo Toto Schillaci sia tra questi, ma essendo uno nominato in passato da Speranza non sono molto fiducioso. 

Meloni ha scelto un tecnico che si è espresso pochissimo a riguardo (e quelle poche volte pro-green pass), così ha nominato una figura di alto profilo senza avere tante polemiche, visto che non è un volto noto ai più.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Ottobre 2022)

Dopo tanti anni, 11, torno filo governativo. Spero di reggere il colpo.
Auguri a Giorgetta 
Sono molto contento. Ottima Roccella alla famiglia


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Ottobre 2022)

Un governo di destra in cui si nega a Salvini di fare il ministro dell'interno per quanto mi riguarda è un tradimento di un alleato ad un altro.
Per il resto, nomi accettabili


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Un governo di destra in cui si nega a Salvini di fare il ministro dell'interno per quanto mi riguarda è un tradimento di un alleato ad un altro.
> Per il resto, nomi accettabili


Mi pare che lui preferisse le infrastrutture, che poi il Ministro degli interni non è un Leghista? Chiedo perché molti di loro non li conosco di nome.


----------



## Milanoide (21 Ottobre 2022)

Vale per tutti gli schieramenti.
Sempre a cambiare i nomi ai Ministeri.
Carta intestata da buttare e rifare ogni volta.
Spero la stampi la zecca di Stato, ma la carta la sprechi lo stesso.


----------



## ARKANA (21 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il sistema medico, quello ai "piani alti" è tutto corrotto, eccetto qualche mosca bianca. Quindi, o punti sulle voci controcorrente tipo Frajese, Montanari o Citro che si sono beccati sospensioni, querele ecc, oppure scegli *questi profili che hanno concordato con tutte le schifezze fatte da Speranza che alla fine era solo un infimo burattino degli "esperti"*. Le uniche differenze è che tra questi qui ci sono alcuni contrari ad una reintroduzione di mascherine e, speriamo, che questo Toto Schillaci sia tra questi,* ma essendo uno nominato in passato da Speranza non sono molto fiducioso*.
> 
> Meloni ha scelto un tecnico che si è espresso pochissimo a riguardo (e quelle poche volte pro-green pass), così ha nominato una figura di alto profilo senza avere tante polemiche, visto che non è un volto noto ai più.


Infatti andrà proprio così, il problema è che a speranza è stata giustamente fatta la guerra per tutte le porcherie che ha fatto, non vorrei che questo facesse più o meno le stesse cose ma siccome è in un governo di destra gli vengano abbonate eventuali schifezze


----------



## gabri65 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mattarella ha conferito a Giorgia Meloni l'incarico di formare il nuovo governo. Lei ha accettato senza riserve ed ha subito presentato a Mattarella la lista dei ministri.
> Giuramento sabato 22 alle 10.
> 
> Vicepremier e ministro delle Infrastrutture: Matteo Salvini
> ...



Ma come, nessuna protesta, nessun veto, nessuna minaccia dalla UE? Caccarella accetta così?

Eppure ci dovrebbero già essere a giro camicie nere con il manganello, pronte a stroncare qualsiasi forma di democraziahhh.

E le sardine? Nessuna protesta universitaria? Nessuno ha il lutto al braccio nei vari tiggì?

Non ci sono navi stracariche di persone che se ne vanno da un paese a rischio fascismo, con immagini peggiori di quelle viste a Kabul quando se ne sono andati gli ammerigani?

Mah, non me la raccontano giusta. Qualcosa bolle in pentola.


----------



## Milanoide (21 Ottobre 2022)

Quel tizio alle infrastrutture avrà il pretesto di girare l'Italia con il solito comizio elettorale permanente ed itinerante.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mi pare che lui preferisse le infrastrutture, che poi il Ministro degli interni non è un Leghista? Chiedo perché molti di loro non li conosco di nome.



Sì, il prefetto di Roma agli interni è un avatar di Salvini, suo stretto collaboratore e amico.

Anche se era capo gabinetto anche con la Lamorgese. Ma immagino siano posizioni rimaste per tutta la legislatura, dal Conte 1 fino a Draghi.


----------



## sacchino (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mattarella ha conferito a Giorgia Meloni l'incarico di formare il nuovo governo. Lei ha accettato senza riserve ed ha subito presentato a Mattarella la lista dei ministri.
> Giuramento sabato 22 alle 10.
> 
> Vicepremier e ministro delle Infrastrutture: Matteo Salvini
> ...


Indipendentemente da tutto è la prima donna premier in Italia, voglio vedere se qualche femminista militante si complimenterà con lei.


----------



## JDT (21 Ottobre 2022)

Pro : Ronzulli fuori, messaggio mediatico gigantesco.
Contro : Mattarella contentissimo, mi sa che a gennaio salta tutto  .


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mattarella ha conferito a Giorgia Meloni l'incarico di formare il nuovo governo. Lei ha accettato senza riserve ed ha subito presentato a Mattarella la lista dei ministri.
> Giuramento sabato 22 alle 10.
> 
> Vicepremier e ministro delle Infrastrutture: Matteo Salvini
> ...


Non c'è Kiss Me Licia al turismo Sessuale (cit) ?


----------



## princeps (21 Ottobre 2022)

Alla salute un sostenitore dell'infame tessera verde.....siamo rovinati


----------



## ARKANA (21 Ottobre 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> Alla salute un sostenitore dell'infame tessera verde.....siamo rovinati


E mò chi glielo spiega a quelli che hanno votato la meloni convinti che fosse contraria a greenpass e mascherine?


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Non vedere speranza Lamorgese e ronzulli é già un grisso sollievo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non vedere speranza Lamorgese e ronzulli é già un grisso sollievo


Miss Bee


----------



## princeps (21 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> E mò chi glielo spiega a quelli che hanno votato la meloni convinti che fosse contraria a greenpass e mascherine?


quelli dell'interno e alla giustizia sono ancora peggio a riguardo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Hanno le cimici modello Person of Interest quelli di Repubblica? Come nascondere che hanno toppato!



Speriamo non abbiano assunto un John Reese, altrimenti saranno cetrioloni per tutti !


----------



## Swaitak (21 Ottobre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non vedere speranza Lamorgese e ronzulli é già un grisso sollievo


Mi dispiace non ci sia Yonghong Li però


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace non ci sia Yonghong Li però



Ministro dei tombini.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace non ci sia Yonghong Li però


L'avrei visto bene all'economia


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Speriamo non abbiano assunto un John Reese, altrimenti saranno cetrioloni per tutti !


Ma magari  Canini e Incisivi che volano che nemmeno Mussolini per finanziare la guerra! 

Però voglio anche Root


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mi pare che lui preferisse le infrastrutture, che poi il Ministro degli interni non è un Leghista? Chiedo perché molti di loro non li conosco di nome.


Le ha "preferite" perchè lo hanno costretto e quindi lui ha detto di sì, perchè se si tira fuori da questo governo crolla al di poco della soglia del 3%. Da Porro disse che voleva essere ministro degli interni, anche perchè è il suo cavallo di battaglia. La Meloni, secondo me, era la prima a non volerlo lì ed ha sfruttato la scusante che non l'avrebbero accettato al viminale perchè a processo.

Salvini in ogni caso se la merita questa batosta. Ha lasciato comandare il partito alla feccia nordista, come se lui non contasse nulla nonostante sia il leader, portando il suo partito a votare le peggiori schifezze.


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Le ha "preferite" perchè lo hanno costretto e quindi lui ha detto di sì, perchè se si tira fuori da questo governo crolla al di poco della soglia del 3%. Da Porro disse che voleva essere ministro degli interni, anche perchè è il suo cavallo di battaglia. La Meloni, secondo me, era la prima a non volerlo lì ed ha sfruttato la scusante che non l'avrebbero accettato al viminale perchè a processo.
> 
> Salvini in ogni caso se la merita questa batosta. Ha lasciato comandare il partito alla feccia nordista, come se lui non contasse nulla nonostante sia il leader, portando il suo partito a votare le peggiori schifezze.


La Lega tutta, Salvini in primis, deve sperare che i Governo Meloni faccia bene e duri 5 anni per poter "ripulire" un poco le boiate che ha fatto e riprendere credibilità agli occhi dei suoi elettori.

Tra l'altro dovrebbe mandare a casa i suoi consiglieri


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Ottobre 2022)

Attenzione però.
Se ricordate Salvini per bloccare le ONG nei porti aveva bisogno dell'ok di Toninelli, che era alle infrastrutture.

La Lega ha già diramato un comunicato specificando che Musumeci, ministro del mare, non si sovrappone a quello delle infrastrutture.
Quindi i porti sono di fatto controllati da Salvini (infrastrutture) + Piantedosi (interni) ( esattamente come nel Conte 1, Salvini -interni- + gabinetto - Piantedosi-, considerando che Toninelli non valeva niente.)


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Ottobre 2022)

Ma dai la Meloni ha invertito i nomi di Zangrillo e di Pichetto Fratin e se n'è accorta solo ora


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Pro : Ronzulli fuori, messaggio mediatico gigantesco.
> Contro : Mattarella contentissimo, mi sa che a gennaio salta tutto  .


Sono sicurissimo che sarà un governo dove a comandare sarà solo FDI e gli altri e due, Salvini e Berlusconi, a fare opposizione. E alle prime manovre impopolari i due faranno gli eroi che alla fine faranno crollare tutto. Ma avete visto come si sono guardati i due quando Meloni ha detto che il suo nome è stato scelto in maniera "unanime" dalla coalizione?




Minuto 0:55.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono sicurissimo che sarà un governo dove a comandare sarà solo FDI e gli altri e due, Salvini e Berlusconi, a fare opposizione. E alle prime manovre impopolari i due faranno gli eroi che alla fine faranno crollare tutto. Ma avete visto come si sono guardati i due quando Meloni ha detto che il suo nome è stato scelto in maniera "unanime" dalla coalizione?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Più che lo sguardo mi sono ipnotizzato su Berluscones 
ma siamo sicuri che fosse lui e non una marionetta? in 1 minuto e 50 di registrazione avrà annuito una ventina di volte, come se qualcuno gli tirasse su e giù il muso con un filo


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Dopo 3 anni di Speranza Orlando Di Maio Lamorgese Azzolina Bonafede Provenzano Boccia questa squadra di governo sembra la perfezione, in confronto


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Pro : Ronzulli fuori, messaggio mediatico gigantesco.
> *Contro : Mattarella contentissimo, mi sa che a gennaio salta tutto  .*


Cosa notata subito anch'io. Ricordo ancora le primissime consultazioni con Conte durante la formazione del governo M5S-Lega. Aveva un aspetto funebre. Dopodichè, dopo aver vergognosamente commissariato l'esecutivo, arrivò il sorriso e la stretta di mano con Cottarelli segno premonitore che il governo sarebbe durato poco come effettivamente fu.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Più che lo sguardo mi sono ipnotizzato su Berluscones
> ma siamo sicuri che fosse lui e non una marionetta? in 1 minuto e 50 di registrazione avrà annuito una ventina di volte, come se qualcuno gli tirasse su e giù il muso con un filo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Come verifichiamo?
Preferisci procedere con una mazzata sulle articolazioni, una bruciatura sul palmo della mano o un bel taglio del lobo?


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Dopo 3 anni di Speranza Orlando Di Maio Lamorgese Azzolina Bonafede Provenzano Boccia questa squadra di governo sembra la perfezione, in confronto


Ti sei dimenticato il Ministro dello Sport Spadafora che con la sua legge stava per fare escludere l'Italia dalle olimpiadi e si è ricordato di firmare l'annullamento di tale legge dopo che glie lo disse la stampa al penultimo giorno del Conte-2. E come saluto nella lettera scrisse "Quando sono diventato Ministro dello Sport, di Sport non sapevo nulla". E' si è e visto. Almeno Obodi ha sempre lavorato nel mondo dello sport (basta leggere i suo curriculum).


----------



## Swaitak (21 Ottobre 2022)

Ma salvini che dite ce lo sblocca il maledetto stadio?


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Oggi i miei hanno parlato con i miei zii di Milano e, miracolo che mi sono mantenuto. Una diceva: "Hanno eletto i peggiorihhh presidenti possibili a Camera e Senatohhh. Draghi, almeno, manteneva una certa autorità". Cioè, è incredibile come si bevano tutte le cahate partorite dai giornali spazzatura senza un minimo di analisi logica della realtà. E come nella politica, così nella musica e in tutte le altre cose...


----------



## ARKANA (21 Ottobre 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583497920233754624 comunque se siete soddisfatti voi ok, io nel mentre mi metto bello comodo seduto sulla riva del fiume aspettando il cadavere passare


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oggi i miei hanno parlato con i miei zii di Milano e, miracolo che mi sono mantenuto. Una diceva: "Hanno eletto i peggiorihhh presidenti possibili a Camera e Senatohhh. Draghi, almeno, manteneva una certa autorità". Cioè, è incredibile come si bevano tutte le cahate partorite dai giornali spazzatura senza un minimo di analisi logica della realtà. E come nella politica, così nella musica e in tutte le altre cose...


A te è andata bene, la mia vicina pensa che ora la vadano a prendere le camice nere perché è figlia di partigiani. Non scherzo! Le ho detto "Tranquilla signora, non accadrà nulla di quello che è accaduto con il Duce". Risposta "Te sei giovane non puoi sapere! Lei è peggio del Duce!".


----------



## Simo98 (21 Ottobre 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> Alla salute un sostenitore dell'infame tessera verde.....siamo rovinati


Forse perché nel mondo dei medici quelli contrari al vaccino sono tipo 3 scappati di casa?


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583497920233754624 comunque se siete soddisfatti voi ok, io nel mentre mi metto bello comodo seduto sulla riva del fiume aspettando il cadavere passare


Tranquillo che non dura 5 anni, se dura due anni è già tanto. Non ce lo vedo Berlusconi prendere ordini. Salvini penso se ne stia buono che la sua popolarità è in discesa, se fa cadere il Governo la Lega alle prossime elezioni prenderà il 3%.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> A te è andata bene, la mia vicina pensa che ora la vadano a prendere le camice nere perché è figlia di partigiani. Non scherzo! Le ho detto "Tranquilla signora, non accadrà nulla di quello che è accaduto con il Duce". Risposta "Te sei giovane non puoi sapere! Lei è peggio del Duce!".



Sai già come travestirti per Halloween.
Vai e fai il tuo dovere


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583497920233754624 comunque se siete soddisfatti voi ok, io nel mentre mi metto bello comodo seduto sulla riva del fiume aspettando il cadavere passare


Appena si è parlato di sto qui, sono andato subito a vedere di chi si tratta e mi sono trovato sto video. Io non mi aspetto proprio niente, sperando di essere smentito. Spero solo che giornali tipo La Verità non si vendano ora che il centrodestra è al comando al punto di oscurare possibili porcate in merito. L'informazione è sempre importante in queste circostanze.

Il fatto che poi abbiano scelto un tecnico, per di più pro-restrizioni, è grave perchè nessun politico potrà mai permettersi di ostacolarlo. Draghi e Cacarella hanno fatto commissariare i due ministeri chiave, ovviamente, economia e salute. 

Però mi piace essere ottimista in merito, il GP penso che non tornerà più perchè con questa crisi economica significherebbe proprio farsi harakiri. Più dubbioso sulla reintroduzione delle mascherine, invece...


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sai già come travestirti per Halloween.
> Vai e fai il tuo dovere


----------



## Simo98 (21 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oggi i miei hanno parlato con i miei zii di Milano e, miracolo che mi sono mantenuto. Una diceva: "Hanno eletto i peggiorihhh presidenti possibili a Camera e Senatohhh. Draghi, almeno, manteneva una certa autorità". Cioè, è incredibile come si bevano tutte le cahate partorite dai giornali spazzatura senza un minimo di analisi logica della realtà. E come nella politica, così nella musica e in tutte le altre cose...


Le nomine dei due presidenti sono effettivamente pessime, sembra che hanno fatto apposta a scegliere un nostalgico fascista rissoso e un ultracattolico per adirare la sinistra
I ministri invece a parte qualche "mazzetta" sembrano tutti competenti e preparati, vedremo


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ti sei dimenticato il Ministro dello Sport Spadafora che con la sua legge stava per fare escludere l'Italia dalle olimpiadi e si è ricordato di firmare l'annullamento di tale legge dopo che glie lo disse la stampa al penultimo giorno del Conte-2. E come saluto nella lettera scrisse "Quando sono diventato Ministro dello Sport, di Sport non sapevo nulla". E' si è e visto. Almeno Obodi ha sempre lavorato nel mondo dello sport (basta leggere i suo curriculum).


Spadafora che si occupava più di tv, visto che aiutò il compare di sesso Matano a far fuori la Cuccarini da La Vita in Diretta e fargli avere l'intero comando del programma.


----------



## mil77 (21 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Le ha "preferite" perchè lo hanno costretto e quindi lui ha detto di sì, perchè se si tira fuori da questo governo crolla al di poco della soglia del 3%. Da Porro disse che voleva essere ministro degli interni, anche perchè è il suo cavallo di battaglia. La Meloni, secondo me, era la prima a non volerlo lì ed ha sfruttato la scusante che non l'avrebbero accettato al viminale perchè a processo.
> 
> *Salvini in ogni caso se la merita questa batosta*. Ha lasciato comandare il partito alla feccia nordista, come se lui non contasse nulla nonostante sia il leader, portando il suo partito a votare le peggiori schifezze.


Batosta? Cioè questo va alle infrastrutture (mi aspetto mille cantieri in Italia aperti in 6 mesi), un suo fedelissimo nonché amico agli interni, e al partito l'economia....se questa è una Batosta spero anche io nella vita di prendere tante batoste così...


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Le nomine dei due presidenti sono effettivamente pessime, sembra che hanno fatto apposta a scegliere un nostalgico fascista rissoso e un ultracattolico per adirare la sinistra
> I ministri invece a parte qualche "mazzetta" sembrano tutti competenti e preparati, vedremo


Più che altro ero rimasto senza parole sul "Draghi che manteneva autorità". Cioè, dai, è chiaro che recitava il copione di ciò che scrivevano i giornali più noti su di loro. E non sono un fan di certo né di Fontana e né di La Russa. Però, onestamente, Fontana rispetto a predecessori tipo Fico e Pivetti, al confronto è Dante Alighieri e La Russa è uno tra i più istituzionali nel centrodestra, dialetticamente impeccabile. 

Poi sull'intento della loro nomina è vero quello che dici tu, alla Camera avrei fatto eleggere Rita Dalla Chiesa, per dire. La Russa penso che, in ogni caso, sia una giusta nomina e tra l'altro non sono nemmeno suo fan viste le posizioni sulla guerra in Libia che non condivisi affatto all'epoca.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Batosta? Cioè questo va alle infrastrutture (mi aspetto mille cantieri in Italia aperti in 6 mesi), un suo fedelissimo nonché amico agli interni, e al partito l'economia....se questa è una Batosta spero anche io nella vita di prendere tante batoste così...



+ Istruzione e Calderoli alle autonomie...


----------



## princeps (21 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Forse perché nel mondo dei medici quelli contrari al vaccino sono tipo 3 scappati di casa?


Un conto è essere a favore dei vaccini un conto è essere a favore dell'infame tessera verde: sono due cose ben distinte


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Batosta? Cioè questo va alle infrastrutture (mi aspetto mille cantieri in Italia aperti in 6 mesi), un suo fedelissimo nonché amico agli interni, e al partito l'economia....se questa è una Batosta spero anche io nella vita di prendere tante batoste così...


Batosta elettorale intendo. E, comunque, Salvini senza gli interni non avrà la visibilità sperata.


----------



## Simo98 (21 Ottobre 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> Un conto è essere a favore dei vaccini un conto è essere a favore dell'infame tessera verde: sono due cose ben distinte


Da un punto di vista epidemiologico il vaccino non diffuso nella stragrande maggioranza della popolazione era inutile, e questo un medico lo sa bene
Quindi il green pass era necessario, anche se è stato applicato eccessivamente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Ottobre 2022)

Notizie di Di Maio? Non lo vedo nella lista.
Ministro dello sviluppo economico nel Conte 1, degli esteri nel Conte 2, degli esteri in Draghi... come può non essere stato richiamato un luminare del genere?


----------



## princeps (21 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Da un punto di vista epidemiologico il vaccino non diffuso nella stragrande maggioranza della popolazione era inutile, e questo un medico lo sa bene
> Quindi il green pass era necessario, anche se è stato applicato eccessivamente


Il green pass è un obbrobrio, non possono esistere ragioni valide per applicare un qualcosa del genere


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Notizie di Di Maio? *Non lo vedo nella lista.
> Ministro dello sviluppo economico nel Conte 1, degli esteri nel Conte 2, degli esteri in Draghi... come può non essere stato richiamato un luminare del genere?



Sarà andato in Tibet


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Notizie di Di Maio? Non lo vedo nella lista.
> Ministro dello sviluppo economico nel Conte 1, degli esteri nel Conte 2, degli esteri in Draghi... come può non essere stato richiamato un luminare del genere?


Governo ladro! Un ministro della coca cola doveva esserci!!!


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Notizie di Di Maio? Non lo vedo nella lista.
> Ministro dello sviluppo economico nel Conte 1, degli esteri nel Conte 2, degli esteri in Draghi... come può non essere stato richiamato un luminare del genere?


Si sta godendo la lauta buona uscita pagata da noi per aver fatto tanti danni.


----------



## JDT (21 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque devo fare un commento tecnico: tirata a lucido, la Meloni da due piste alla Ronzulli, oggi m ha proprio spiazzato, sarà il taglio di capelli..sarà il fascino della divisa.. boh!


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Indipendentemente da tutto è la prima donna premier in Italia, voglio vedere se qualche femminista militante si complimenterà con lei.


Le femministe la stanno insultando dal 26 Settembre. La frase più pulità e stata "La prima donna Presidente del Consiglio italiana è la nemica numero uno delle donne! Che abbiamo di male per meritarci questo! Ci vuole la patente di voto!"


----------



## mil77 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> + Istruzione e Calderoli alle autonomie...


Anche più fontana presidente della camera....Salvini ha ottenuto penso anche di più di quello che si aspettava...diciamo che sulle infrastrutture e sugli interni può fare praticamente quello che vuole


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Anche più fontana presidente della camera....Salvini ha ottenuto penso anche di più di quello che si aspettava...diciamo che sulle infrastrutture e sugli interni può fare praticamente quello che vuole


Ha anche ottenuto rispetto a FI tra Camera e Senato 70 seggi in più. Ha vinto praticamente quasi tutti gli Uninominali.


----------



## Simo98 (21 Ottobre 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> Il green pass è un obbrobrio, non possono esistere ragioni valide per applicare un qualcosa del genere


Questo lo pensi tu, evidentemente se è stato inserito e supportato anche da medici di FDI la sua efficacia va oltre alle idee politiche 
Che poi sia giusto o no è un altro discorso


----------



## mil77 (21 Ottobre 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> Il green pass è un obbrobrio, non possono esistere ragioni valide per applicare un qualcosa del genere


Con tutto il rispetto....è stato nominato il governo più veloce della storia, la prima premier donna d'italia e in queste pagine l'unico argomento è ancora il green pass? Adesso manca solo che si parli un po di governo omofobo e contro i diritti civili e siamo a posto...mi sembra che l'elettorato italiano su quei temi si sia già ampiamente espresso


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Questo lo pensi tu, evidentemente se è stato inserito e supportato anche da medici di FDI la sua efficacia va oltre alle idee politiche
> Che poi sia giusto o no è un altro discorso


Il GP andava limitato a certe categorie: medici, infermieri delle SDA perché effettivamente se entrava ai tempi un positivo Covid in un reparto ospedaliero o in un centro di riposo per anziani, faceva la strage. Ma renderlo obbligatorio a tutti è stata una cosa sbagliata e anticostituzionale secondo me.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Adesso abbiamo un Governo teoricamente forte. Vediamo - senza pregiudizi - cosa combina.


----------



## sunburn (21 Ottobre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> L'avrei visto bene all'economia


Tu scherzi, ma alla fine è riuscito a farsi prestare un sacco di soldi a caso. Io l’avrei visto bene a trattare le rate per il PNRR.


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Comunque devo fare un commento tecnico: tirata a lucido, la Meloni da due piste alla Ronzulli, oggi m ha proprio spiazzato, sarà il taglio di capelli..sarà il fascino della divisa.. boh!


E' anche uno dei PdC più giovani della storia italiana, più giovane di lei solo Renzi eletto a 39 anni. Ma a differenza sua la Meloni sa parlare 6 lingue perfettamente, in cambio mi ricordo il discorso in inglese di Renzi al G7 davanti alla stampa mondiale. 

Poi vediamo come andrà, sicuramente il CdM è ben strutturato (a parte qualcuno che doveva mettere per concessione). 

Spero che vada bene, per l'Italia, è un momento molto delicato.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mattarella ha conferito a Giorgia Meloni l'incarico di formare il nuovo governo. Lei ha accettato senza riserve ed ha subito presentato a Mattarella la lista dei ministri.
> Giuramento sabato 22 alle 10.
> 
> Vicepremier e ministro delle Infrastrutture: Matteo Salvini
> ...



- Poltrona a Salvini, obbligatoria, non dovrebbe fare troppi danni, al massimo farà qualcue teatrino con i no-tav

- Santanchè non si merita un ruolo importante come un Ministero, ma amen

- super-poltronata per Crosetto!
Personaggio che stimo, ma che ha sempre e solo parlato di economia, alla difesa... mah... dovevano proprio dargli la poltrona insomma

- Giorgetti all' economia, speriamo bene dai

Gli altri li conosco poco.
Vedremo 

Un pò teatrali alcuni nuovi nomi dei ministeri, ma pazienza... ci sta.

Buon lavoro, ce n'è davvero bisogno!

Spero duri almeno qualche anno...


----------



## sunburn (21 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Adesso abbiamo un Governo teoricamente forte. Vediamo - senza pregiudizi - cosa combina.


Da quando seguo la politica, è la prima volta che entro le prime tre ore non ho letto né sentito “peggior governo di sempre”. Non so se sia un bene o un male.


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> - Poltrona a Salvini, obbligatoria, non dovrebbe fare troppi danni, al massimo farà qualcue teatrino con i no-tav
> 
> - Santanchè non si merita un ruolo importante come un Ministero, ma amen
> 
> ...


Da un partico conservatore mi aspettavo alcuni nomi cambiati. L'importante non è certo il nome ma cosa farà. Speriamo bene. Io ho votato FdI non perché di destra ma perché non volevo dopo 11 anni un altro governo pastrocchio di sinistra. Anche perché li ho visti tutti in varie cariche in questi 11 anni. Non sono pessimista ma nemmeno ottimista. Osservo da neutro elettore non schierato.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Da quando seguo la politica, è la prima volta che entro le prime tre ore non ho letto né sentito “peggior governo di sempre”. Non so se sia un bene o un male.



Io, personalmente, ho un approccio iniziale neutro perché aspetto di giudicare gli atti del Governo non i nomi.


----------



## JDT (21 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' anche uno dei PdC più giovani della storia italiana, più giovane di lei solo Renzi eletto a 39 anni. Ma a differenza sua la Meloni sa parlare 6 lingue perfettamente, in cambio mi ricordo il discorso in inglese di Renzi al G7 davanti alla stampa mondiale.
> 
> Poi vediamo come andrà, sicuramente il CdM è ben strutturato (a parte qualcuno che doveva mettere per concessione).
> 
> Spero che vada bene, per l'Italia, è un momento molto delicato.


Non m'hai capito.. oggi mi arrapava proprio  . Non è la Carfagna o la Boschi, ma per questa carica serve anche competenza..


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Non m'hai capito.. oggi mi arrapava proprio  . Non è la Carfagna o la Boschi, ma per questa carica serve anche competenza..


 Beh non è mai stata malaccio, esteticamente, ha sempre avuto classe nel modo di vestirsi e comportarsi. Certo, dopo aver visto al Governo la Lamorgese e la Bellanova... Sulla Bellanova mi ricordo ancora le parole di mia madre quando ha prestato giuramento come Ministro:"Ma è una Ministra o una casalinga? Perché potevo benissimo farlo io la Ministra se ci si deve vestire così!".


----------



## sunburn (21 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> - Poltrona a Salvini, obbligatoria, non dovrebbe fare troppi danni, al massimo farà qualcue teatrino con i no-tav


Ha già detto che vuole far partire i cantieri per il ponte sullo stretto…


----------



## JDT (21 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Da un partico conservatore mi aspettavo alcuni nomi cambiati. L'importante non è certo il nome ma cosa farà. Speriamo bene. Io ho votato FdI non perché di destra ma perché non volevo dopo 11 anni un altro governo pastrocchio di sinistra. Anche perché li ho visti tutti in varie cariche in questi 11 anni. Non sono pessimista ma nemmeno ottimista. Osservo da neutro elettore non schierato.


La Casellati alle riforme è improponibile dopo il disastro combinato in Senato. Per il resto, i ministeri importanti mi intrigano.


----------



## evideon (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mattarella ha conferito a Giorgia Meloni l'incarico di formare il nuovo governo. Lei ha accettato senza riserve ed ha subito presentato a Mattarella la lista dei ministri.
> Giuramento sabato 22 alle 10.
> 
> Vicepremier e ministro delle Infrastrutture: Matteo Salvini
> ...



Meloni la prima donna Premier della nostra storia.
Ha una grossa responsabilità oltre i colori e le correnti politiche.
Speriamo possa essere sempre lucida e farsi valere.
L'augurio è che possa fere il bene di tutti a tutti i livelli, ne abbiamo veramente bisogno!


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Beh non è mai stata malaccio, esteticamente, ha sempre avuto classe nel modo di vestirsi e comportarsi. Certo, dopo aver visto al Governo la Lamorgese e la Bellanova... Sulla Bellanova mi ricordo ancora le parole di mia madre quando ha prestato giuramento come Ministro:"Ma è una Ministra o una casalinga? Perché potevo benissimo farlo io la Ministra se ci si deve vestire così!".



Amici non mi fate diventare la Giorgia una sex symbol.


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> La Casellati alle riforme è improponibile dopo il disastro combinato in Senato. Per il resto, i ministeri importanti mi intrigano.


Giuro, la Casellati non la conosco  e francamente nella mia ignoranza non so nemmeno cosa faccia di preciso il Ministro delle Riforme.  Perdonami davvero!


----------



## sunburn (21 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io, personalmente, ho un approccio iniziale neutro perché aspetto di giudicare gli atti del Governo non i nomi.


Mi correggo: è già stato detto “peggior governo di sempre”.
Tutto nella norma, stavo iniziando a preoccuparmi…


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amici non mi fate diventare la Giorgia una sex symbol.


Non lo è ma è sicuramente una politica intelligente e preparata, se abbiamo avuto Renzi e Conte come Primo Ministro penso che possiamo avere anche la Meloni.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Giuro, la Casellati non la conosco  e francamente nella mia ignoranza non so nemmeno cosa faccia di preciso il Ministro delle Riforme.  Perdonami davvero!



La Casellati dovevano accasarla in qualche modo.


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Casellati dovevano accasarla in qualche modo.


Temevo più la Ronzulli alla Giustizia, fidati


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Mi correggo: è già stato detto “peggior governo di sempre”.
> Tutto nella norma, stavo iniziando a preoccuparmi…



Tranquillo è *prassi costituzionale*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amici non mi fate diventare la Giorgia una sex symbol.



Quando era una giovane fascistella ventenne non era male, due botte gliele avrei date volentieri.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> _*Non lo è ma è sicuramente una politica intelligente e preparata*_, se abbiamo avuto Renzi e Conte come Primo Ministro penso che possiamo avere anche la Meloni.



Ripeto quanto già scritto. Ha dimostrato intelligenza politica e preparazione dall’opposizione a governi odiati dalla gente.
Ora vediamo - senza pregiudizi - quali sono le capacità di governo.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Batosta elettorale intendo. E, comunque, Salvini senza gli interni non avrà la visibilità sperata.


Occhio che se ha le infrastrutture e I TRAPORTI, controlla anche la guardia costiera e le capitanerie di Porto... 

Forse sta cosa è sfuggita ai più...


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Occhio che se ha le infrastrutture e I TRAPORTI, controlla anche la guardia costiera e le capitanerie di Porto...
> 
> Forse sta cosa è sfuggita ai più...


La Lega tra Interni, infrastrutture e trasporti ha praticamente il controllo anti-sbarco che piace a Salvini.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quando era una giovane fascistella ventenne non era male, due botte gliele avrei date volentieri.



Nella - purtroppo scomparsa- sezione Album della Gnocca non l’averi messa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Ottobre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Occhio che se ha le infrastrutture e I TRAPORTI, controlla anche la guardia costiera e le capitanerie di Porto...
> 
> Forse sta cosa è sfuggita ai più...



Ho cercato di dirlo prima. Salvini ha il controllo totale dei porti, come Toninelli avrebbe dovuto averlo nel Conte 1...


----------



## Swaitak (21 Ottobre 2022)

io mi farei un giro con la badante, mi ha incuriosito che silvio abbia lottato per lei


----------



## pazzomania (21 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ha già detto che vuole far partire i cantieri per il ponte sullo stretto…



Ma sono favorevolissimo.

Il mio dubbio è, Salvini sarà in grado di capire quali sono le difficoltà tecniche di quest' opera o per lui è troppo?


----------



## JDT (21 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Giuro, la Casellati non la conosco  e francamente nella mia ignoranza non so nemmeno cosa faccia di preciso il Ministro delle Riforme.  Perdonami davvero!


Alla presidenza del Senato, ha fatto un papocchio nella costituzione del governo gialloverde. Approvava o bloccava riforme a seconda delle comande di Silvio, abbiamo una lista d'attesa di ddl infiniti mai calendarizzati per suo veto.. (e ce ne vuole ad essere più lenti della politica...) ...e l'hanno messa ministro delle riforme  . Sarà per le quote rosa, sarà che per l'età forse a fine mandato non c'arriva.. mistero della fede  .

Ah, nel mentre ha piazzato parenti ovunque, ma questo credo sia il minore dei mali!


----------



## JDT (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quando era una giovane fascistella ventenne non era male, due botte gliele avrei date volentieri.


Per me è invecchiata bene.. a 20 anni onestamente non era neanche nella media. Ora è una signora premier


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nella - purtroppo scomparsa- sezione Album della Gnocca non l’averi messa.



Vogliamo andare nel trash totale? (tanto il moderatore sono io )

Secondo me la Licia è una porcona che ti ribalta il letto.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vogliamo andare nel trash totale? (tanto il moderatore sono )
> 
> Secondo me la Licia è una porcona che ti ribalta il letto.



Mi dissocio da questi toni


----------



## Andris (21 Ottobre 2022)

finalmente abbiamo un ministro di Sport vero dopo tanti e tanti anni.
mi sembra doveroso dopo che hanno chiuso la legislatura senza completare l'iter di inserimento dello Sport in Costituzione


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Conte: Segnali preoccupanti, arretramento sui diritti civili.​


----------



## gabri65 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Mah, io darei una sportellata anche alla Calderone, un po' appesantita, ma a me la ciccia piace.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, io darei una sportellata anche alla Calderone, un po' appesantita, ma a me la ciccia piace.



Interessante giudizio politico


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Conte: Segnali preoccupanti, arretramento sui diritti civili.​


Gli dispiace che almeno per un paio di anni si potrà dire ancora Padre, Madre, Figlio, Figlia, Nonna, Nonno e non:
-Genitore 1
-Genitore 1.1 (Nonno/a)
-Genitore 2
-Genitore 2.1 (Nonno/a)
-Figl* 1
-Figl* 2


----------



## Andris (21 Ottobre 2022)

avrei evitato Fitto per problemi legali e fallimenti politici

sulla Salute non vedo il netto distacco che c'è in altri campi
non vorrei che si passi dalla commissione d'inchiesta rimuovendo tutto a far finta di niente


----------



## gabri65 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Interessante giudizio politico



Diciamo che in una epoca di sesso fluido e non-binario voglio dimostrare la mia eterosessualità a tutti i costi, giusto per fare sempre il bastian contrario.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> avrei evitato Fitto per problemi legali e fallimenti politici
> 
> sulla Salute non vedo il netto distacco che c'è in altri campi
> non vorrei che si passi dalla commissione d'inchiesta rimuovendo tutto a far finta di niente


Credere alla commissione d'inchiesta è come credere all'uscita dell'euro. Una commissione d'inchiesta seria condannerebbe soprattutto Draghi. Finirà tutto nel dimenticatoio o, al massimo, condanneranno i pesci piccoli.


----------



## JDT (21 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, io darei una sportellata anche alla Calderone, un po' appesantita, ma a me la ciccia piace.








A tua difesa, foto di 10 anni fa.. imho l'ha fregata il lockdown .


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Credere alla commissione d'inchiesta è come credere all'uscita dell'euro. Una commissione d'inchiesta seria condannerebbe soprattutto Draghi. Finirà tutto nel dimenticatoio o, al massimo, condanneranno i pesci piccoli.



Una commissione d’inchiesta sulla gestione della pandemia non interessa a nessuno. Il Governo deve dare risposte ai problemi degli italiani.


----------



## Andris (21 Ottobre 2022)

* nel mentre Lia Quartapelle, responsabile Esteri del pd, annuncia che presenterà ricorso per multare Berlusconi reo di aver ricevuto a suo dire 20 bottiglie di vodka da Putin aggirando le sanzioni*


----------



## Andris (21 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Una commissione d’inchiesta sulla gestione della pandemia non interessa a nessuno. Il Governo deve dare risposte ai problemi degli italiani.


a parte che ci sono tante commissioni di inchiesta attive su fatti avvenuti anche decenni orsono, comunque questo tuttora coinvolge milioni di persone e non è il passato
inizino a riassumere tutti i licenziati con gli stipendi mancanti e riattivare i sospesi, dare soldi alle aziende mai arrivati


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> * nel mentre Lia Quartapelle, responsabile Esteri del pd, annuncia che presenterà ricorso per multare Berlusconi reo di aver ricevuto a suo dire 20 bottiglie di vodka da Putin aggirando le sanzioni*


----------



## danjr (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mattarella ha conferito a Giorgia Meloni l'incarico di formare il nuovo governo. Lei ha accettato senza riserve ed ha subito presentato a Mattarella la lista dei ministri.
> Giuramento sabato 22 alle 10.
> 
> Vicepremier e ministro delle Infrastrutture: Matteo Salvini
> ...


Non potevo chiedere di meglio: Dream Team


----------



## Simo98 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> A te è andata bene, la mia vicina pensa che ora la vadano a prendere le camice nere perché è figlia di partigiani. Non scherzo! Le ho detto "Tranquilla signora, non accadrà nulla di quello che è accaduto con il Duce". Risposta "Te sei giovane non puoi sapere! Lei è peggio del Duce!".


Questa è ignoranza, chi studia il periodo fascista sa bene che la situazione internazionale e nazionale erano completamente diverse, e che il partito fascista aveva ideologie differenti. Anche se obiettivamente ci sono tanti nostalgici del fascismo in questi partiti e diversi ministri erano appartenenti al MSI


----------



## Simo98 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Gli dispiace che almeno per un paio di anni si potrà dire ancora Padre, Madre, Figlio, Figlia, Nonna, Nonno e non:
> -Genitore 1
> -Genitore 1.1 (Nonno/a)
> -Genitore 2
> ...


Da progressista spero sia di insegnamento per quei movimenti di sinistra che tutte queste ****** del politicamente corretto (tra cui questa cosa del genitore 1 e 2) fanno solo del male all'integrazione delle minoranze, hanno solo la conseguenza di dividere in blocchi opposti l'opinione pubblica


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> * nel mentre Lia Quartapelle, responsabile Esteri del pd, annuncia che presenterà ricorso per multare Berlusconi reo di aver ricevuto a suo dire 20 bottiglie di vodka da Putin aggirando le sanzioni*



Non bisogna meravigliarsi, queste melme del pd vogliono arrivare al 5% 
Dopo la polemica sulle foto di Mussolini ora la vodka regalata a berluscones.

Patetici loro e tutti i loro elettori


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Da progressista spero sia di insegnamento per quei movimenti di sinistra che tutte queste ****** del politicamente corretto (tra cui questa cosa del genitore 1 e 2) fanno solo del male all'integrazione delle minoranze, hanno solo la conseguenza di dividere in blocchi opposti l'opinione pubblica


Che poi io sono a favore dei diritti civili ma si sta un poco esagerando secondo me.


----------



## jumpy65 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Che poi io sono a favore dei diritti civili ma si sta un poco esagerando secondo me.


un conto sono i diritti civili un altro è far passare per normale ciò che non è. Poi ognuno è libero di vivere come vuole e con gli stessi diritti di tutti, non di più. E senza inventarsi aggravanti razziali sessuali religiose territoriali e cavolate simili.


----------



## ARKANA (21 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> * nel mentre Lia Quartapelle, responsabile Esteri del pd, annuncia che presenterà ricorso per multare Berlusconi reo di aver ricevuto a suo dire 20 bottiglie di vodka da Putin aggirando le sanzioni*


Questi son veramente ritardati e la cosa peggiore è che se uno è di sinistra viene automaticamente associato a questi subumani radical chic del PD, a me la destra non piace, ma questi li odio proprio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Ottobre 2022)

una squadra di fuoriclasse. Oserei dire il Dream Team.


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> un conto sono i diritti civili un altro è far passare per normale ciò che non è. Poi ognuno è libero di vivere come vuole e con gli stessi diritti di tutti, non di più. E senza inventarsi aggravanti razziali sessuali religiose territoriali e cavolate simili.


Concordo in toto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Ottobre 2022)

io non vedo l'ora di vedere Salvini con l'elmetto in testa nei cantieri


----------



## hakaishin (21 Ottobre 2022)

Alcuni ministri non mi fanno impazzire ma le premesse sono davvero buone. Complimenti a Giorgia che ha gestito molto bene questa delicata situazione ed è stata forte e determinata. Speriamo bene, ho fiducia.
E sto godendo tanto


----------



## Raryof (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vogliamo andare nel trash totale? (tanto il moderatore sono io )
> 
> Secondo me la Licia è una porcona che ti ribalta il letto.


Entrambe sembrano essere due dominatrix del letto, la Ronzulli più viscida e calcolatrice, la Meloni invece più fascistella e sbarazzina.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Entrambe sembrano essere due dominatrix del letto, la Ronzulli più viscida e calcolatrice, la Meloni invece più fascistella e sbarazzina.


Da intenditore posso dirvi che la Meloni è brava a fare heelpopping.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Alcuni ministri non mi fanno impazzire ma le premesse sono davvero buone. Complimenti a Giorgia che ha gestito molto bene questa delicata situazione ed è stata forte e determinata. Speriamo bene, ho fiducia.
> E sto godendo tanto



Ora - come tutti i Governi o quasi all’esordio - è acclamata. Bisogna vedere se da grande leader di opposizione (francamente facile) sarà in grado di trasformarsi in leader di governo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Ottobre 2022)

*Corriere: "Salvini ha la delega della guardia Costiera. Si occuperà anche degli sbarchi."*


----------



## Davidoff (21 Ottobre 2022)

La farà crollare berlusca, mi pare inevitabile. Prepariamoci al solito governo tecnico in salsa pd, l’unico partito autorizzato a governare, difensori del bene e della verità.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: "Salvini ha la delega della guardia Costiera. Si occuperà anche degli sbarchi."*



Salvini senza gli sbarchi non è nessuno


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: "Salvini ha la delega della guardia Costiera. Si occuperà anche degli sbarchi."*



Ritorno di Puzzona Carola come capitano di qualche nave lercia non è neanche quotato 
Magari stavolta osserveremo i due "capitani" a confronto in mare aperto e non nelle aule di tribunale, ma prua contro prua


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ritorno di Puzzona Carola come capitano di qualche nave lercia non è neanche quotato
> Magari stavolta osserveremo i due "capitani" a confronto in mare aperto e non nelle aule di tribunale, ma prua contro prua



Salvini deve stare al suo posto se vuol far durare il Governo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini deve stare al suo posto se vuol far durare il Governo.



Uno che dalle infrastrutture riesce a piazzare un suo uomo agli interni e ad ottenere la delega della guardia costiera, sai già dove andrà a parare  altro che stare al suo posto.

Comunque meglio così, o blocco dei porti o blocco navale, li ho votati anche per questo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2022)

*Circolo di Cultura Omosessuale: "Arrivano anni di Medioevo e oscurantismo. Siamo pronti alla guerra."*


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Uno che dalle infrastrutture riesce a piazzare un suo uomo agli interni e ad ottenere la delega della guardia costiera, sai già dove andrà a parare  altro che stare al suo posto.
> 
> Comunque meglio così, o blocco dei porti o blocco navale, li ho votati anche per questo



Uno che lodava Putin (e lo apprezza ancora) in questo momento - per far avviare il Governo- meno appare e meglio è.


----------



## cris (22 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Una commissione d’inchiesta sulla gestione della pandemia non interessa a nessuno. Il Governo deve dare risposte ai problemi degli italiani.


Esatto, ma non ci vuole un genio a capirlo, a parte chi vive su qualche pianeta lontano con la mente evidentemente


----------



## cris (22 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mattarella ha conferito a Giorgia Meloni l'incarico di formare il nuovo governo. Lei ha accettato senza riserve ed ha subito presentato a Mattarella la lista dei ministri.
> Giuramento sabato 22 alle 10.
> 
> Vicepremier e ministro delle Infrastrutture: Matteo Salvini
> ...


Alcuni nomi oggettivamente imbarazzanti


----------



## cris (22 Ottobre 2022)

Ma poi, qualcuno credeva davvero che il governo Meloni potesse essere anti vaccino ed anti occidente?


----------



## jumpy65 (22 Ottobre 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma poi, qualcuno credeva davvero che il governo Meloni potesse essere anti vaccino ed anti occidente?


è chi l'ha mai detto?


----------



## claudiop77 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il GP andava limitato a certe categorie: medici, infermieri delle SDA perché effettivamente se entrava ai tempi un positivo Covid in un reparto ospedaliero o in un centro di riposo per anziani, faceva la strage. Ma renderlo obbligatorio a tutti è stata una cosa sbagliata e anticostituzionale secondo me.


Stai facendo confusione.
Il green pass non ha senso alcuno. Quello che ha utilità è il tampone (e le mascherine in certe situazioni).
Lasciare entrare i vaccinati senza controllo è proprio quello che ha causato il boom di contagi (unitamente ad avergli fatto credere di non essere contagiosi/contagiabili).


----------



## claudiop77 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Una commissione d’inchiesta sulla gestione della pandemia non interessa a nessuno. Il Governo deve dare risposte ai problemi degli italiani.


Non sono d'accordo.
Qualche condanna sarebbe da monito per il futuro.


----------



## claudiop77 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Che poi io sono a favore dei diritti civili ma si sta un poco esagerando secondo me.


Già, sembra che siano convinti che la soluzione della discriminazione di alcune categorie sia di metterli sopra gli altri, rovesciando quindi la discriminazione. Cioè, per tutelare donne, neri, omosessuali, ecc... si discriminano uomini, bianchi, eterosessuali ecc...
Secondo me non è così che si fa, anzi vai ad aumentare le divisioni. E poi non farei categorie di discriminati, tutte le discriminazioni sono da combattere (ma in modo diverso) anche quelle non citate (ad es. per difetti fisici o condizioni sociali).


----------



## Davidoff (22 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Uno che dalle infrastrutture riesce a piazzare un suo uomo agli interni e ad ottenere la delega della guardia costiera, sai già dove andrà a parare  altro che stare al suo posto.
> 
> Comunque meglio così, o blocco dei porti o blocco navale, li ho votati anche per questo


Puoi pure bloccare i porti e non far approdare le carrette, il grosso problema sono quelli che arrivano via aereo o via terra e e di cui si perdono le tracce e gli irregolari che non riesci ad espellere. Finiremo come in Francia, dove in alcuni quartieri i bianchi sono discriminati o attaccati platealmente, una guerra etnica e culturale che le istituzioni fanno di tutto per nascondere o ignorare.


----------



## Milanoide (22 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Da intenditore posso dirvi che la Meloni è brava a fare heelpopping.


100 frustate in piazza per avere usato una parola straniera inutilmente.
Ed un bacino finale sulla sacra parte anatomica perché il reato non venga registrato nella fedina penale.


----------



## sunburn (22 Ottobre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> il grosso problema sono quelli che arrivano via aereo o via terra e e di cui si perdono le tracce e gli irregolari che non riesci ad espellere.


Finalmente qualcun altro oltre a me lo dice. Iniziavo a sentirmi come la celeberrima particella di sodio.


----------



## Milanoide (22 Ottobre 2022)

Prossimamente, nominerei Draghi Ministro Plenipotenziario per i negoziati con la UE.
Unico capace di fare valere gli interessi nazionali.
A Calderoli i teteski gli mettono 2 fette di salame sugli occhi ed uno stinco di maiale in bocca e se lo inkulano.
Ah, no. Correzione. Non c'è Calderoli ma Fitto.
Stessa inutilità.
Serve Draghi.
Prima del presidenzialismo riformerei le autonomie locali.
Regioni autonome solo se lo sono di fatto finanziariamente. Altrimenti commissariare tutto.
Oppure facciamo l'esperimento che una regione del nord viene gemellata con una del sud di cui deve curare l'amministrazione.
Ultima chiamata per la soluzione della questione meridionale.

Scritto da un separatista della feccia nordista.


----------



## sunburn (22 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sono favorevolissimo.
> 
> Il mio dubbio è, Salvini sarà in grado di capire quali sono le difficoltà tecniche di quest' opera o per lui è troppo?


Hai una vaga idea della situazione infrastrutturale nel nostro Paese? Nelle zone più evolute dal punto di vista infrastrutturale, zone che sono una sparuta minoranza nel Paese, siamo abbondantemente al di sotto degli standard europei(e sono generoso), in alcune zone d’Italia siamo abbondantemente al di sotto degli standard dei paesi in via di sviluppo(e anche qui sono generoso).
Ovviamente la responsabilità è di chi ha governato-amministrato fino a ora e penso che non sia umanamente possibile né pensabile che un singolo ministro qualunque possa risolvere la situazione in meno di 10-15-20 anni, ma non mi sembra una buona partenza indicare come priorità il ponte sullo stretto.
Qui in Lombardia per andare da Mantova a Varese in treno ci vuole come andare da Milano a Roma. E cito la regione più “ricca e avanzata”(che ha tratte ferroviarie non elettrificate sulle quali si viaggia coi treni a gasolio…), immagina altrove.


----------



## JDT (22 Ottobre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Prossimamente, nominerei Draghi Ministro Plenipotenziario per i negoziati con la UE.
> Unico capace di fare valere gli interessi nazionali.
> A Calderoli i teteski gli mettono 2 fette di salame sugli occhi ed uno stinco di maiale in bocca e se lo inkulano.
> Ah, no. Correzione. Non c'è Calderoli ma Fitto.
> ...


Fitto è l'estensione di Tajani, che è l'estensione italiana di Weber. Siamo sempre là, sotto Ppe. Draghi aveva solo un curriculum più pompato (certo, su Fitto al massimo puoi scrivere che "ha perso ovunque è andato"  ), ma sempre sotto diktat europei stiamo, a meno che la Meloni non voglia fare scelte "alla Orban" . 

A me basterebbe che riesca ad ottenere più libertà sulla gestione dei migranti irregolari e non si faccia ricattare dal mondo bancario europeo, la considerei una discreta vittoria in UE.


----------



## sunburn (22 Ottobre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Prima del presidenzialismo riformerei le autonomie locali.
> Regioni autonome solo se lo sono di fatto finanziariamente. Altrimenti commissariare tutto.
> Oppure facciamo l'esperimento che una regione del nord viene gemellata con una del sud di cui deve curare l'amministrazione.
> Ultima chiamata per la soluzione della questione meridionale.


A mio parere non siamo un Paese realmente riformabile. Puoi mettere nero su bianco le migliori riforme della storia dell’umanità, ma poi il concreto funzionamento è necessariamente affidato alle stesse persone che ci sono sempre state(stesse persone nel senso di “con la stessa mentalità”). 
E buonanotte ai suonatori.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: "Salvini ha la delega della guardia Costiera. Si occuperà anche degli sbarchi."*


anche un solo barcone illegale al mese in meno, sarebbe una conquista rispetto ad oggi


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Qualche condanna sarebbe da monito per il futuro.




Condanna? Per esempio a chi?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> anche un *solo barcone illegale* al mese in meno, sarebbe una conquista rispetto ad oggi



Ne arriverà uno solo con 150 clandestini invece che due con 75. 
Il problema deve essere gestito a livello europeo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Circolo di Cultura Omosessuale: "Arrivano anni di Medioevo e oscurantismo. Siamo pronti alla guerra."*



Io avrei accontentato tutti questi somari che parlano di guerra e resistenza (in Italia).
Benissimo, andate a farla davvero in terra ucraina dato che vi piace tanto riempiervi la bocca di queste due parole.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Ottobre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Puoi pure bloccare i porti e non far approdare le carrette, il grosso problema sono quelli che arrivano via aereo o via terra e e di cui si perdono le tracce e gli irregolari che non riesci ad espellere. Finiremo come in Francia, dove in alcuni quartieri i bianchi sono discriminati o attaccati platealmente, una guerra etnica e culturale che le istituzioni fanno di tutto per nascondere o ignorare.



Intanto iniziamo con le bagnarole. Nel 2019 con capitan findus al ministro dell'interno erano sbarcati in 4.000. Con la Lamorgese 31.000.
Poi bisognerebbe iniziare a fare qualcosa per tutti quelli che da anni ricevono foglio di via e ci si puliscono le chiappe.
io li avrei anche buttati in mare, giusto per non perdere tempo dietro inutili scartoffie  

Ma sappiamo bene che questa sarà una battaglia persa in partenza.
Sarà impossibile imitare l'UK e spedire ogni clandestino irregolare in Ruanda. Sei tunisino e irregolare? Ruanda. Sei nigeriano e irregolare? Ruanda. Sei algerino e irregolare? Ruanda. Insomma, tutti fuori dai colioni.

Ma già mi immagino la massa di  italiche che si legherebbero ai cancelli per protesta.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Hai una vaga idea della situazione infrastrutturale nel nostro Paese? Nelle zone più evolute dal punto di vista infrastrutturale, zone che sono una sparuta minoranza nel Paese, siamo abbondantemente al di sotto degli standard europei(e sono generoso), in alcune zone d’Italia siamo abbondantemente al di sotto degli standard dei paesi in via di sviluppo(e anche qui sono generoso).
> Ovviamente la responsabilità è di chi ha governato-amministrato fino a ora e penso che non sia umanamente possibile né pensabile che un singolo ministro qualunque possa risolvere la situazione in meno di 10-15-20 anni, ma non mi sembra una buona partenza indicare come priorità il ponte sullo stretto.
> Qui in Lombardia per andare da Mantova a Varese in treno ci vuole come andare da Milano a Roma. E cito la regione più “ricca e avanzata”(che ha tratte ferroviarie non elettrificate sulle quali si viaggia coi treni a gasolio…), immagina altrove.



No, non conosco ogni singola viabile del Paese (ma se fossi ministro la conoscerei sicuramente)

Guarda, ti dico una cosa su come la vedo su questo argomento:

- su strade, autostrade, trafori, porti, alta-velocità treni, aereoporti, ponti, metropolitane, fibra ottica, resort turistici: NON BADEREI minimamente a spese, ma questo già da 30 anni fa.

Non sono questi i soldi che sperpera la politica.

Fosse per me, il Freccia Rossa arriverebbe anche in centro a Canicattì.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Intanto iniziamo con le bagnarole. Nel 2019 con capitan findus al ministro dell'interno erano sbarcati in 4.000. Con la Lamorgese 31.000.
> Poi bisognerebbe iniziare a fare qualcosa per tutti quelli che da anni ricevono foglio di via e ci si puliscono le chiappe.
> io li avrei anche buttati in mare, giusto per non perdere tempo dietro inutili scartoffie
> 
> ...



Quanto populismo. Facile scrivere cose irrealizzabili. Le proposte vere quali sarebbero?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quanto populismo. Facile scrivere cose irrealizzabili. Le proposte vere quali sarebbero?



Populismo? Vedremo quali saranno quelle irrealizzabili e quelle realizzabili.
Intanto il vero populismo lo abbiamo vissuto in questi anni, dove i vari governi avevano fatto credere a tutti (tranne che agli italiani) che l'Italia fosse il paese del bengodi.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


>


oggi la Giorgia con l'auto elegante, fino a ieri girava con la 500x


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2022)

La figlia della Meloni è una piccola Giorgia in miniatura, uguale


----------



## mil77 (22 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sono favorevolissimo.
> 
> Il mio dubbio è, Salvini sarà in grado di capire quali sono le difficoltà tecniche di quest' opera o per lui è troppo?


Salvini firmerà in poco tempo mille decreti x far partire 1000 cantieri in Italia...sulle difficoltà tecniche delle opere penso non valga nemmeno la pena rispondere, bisogna sperare che sia affiancato da tecnici competenti


----------



## claudiop77 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Condanna? Per esempio a chi?


Speranza.
Ma non solo lui.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Populismo? *Vedremo quali saranno quelle irrealizzabili e quelle realizzabili.*
> Intanto il vero populismo lo abbiamo vissuto in questi anni, dove i vari governi avevano fatto credere a tutti (tranne che agli italiani) che l'Italia fosse il paese del bengodi.


Il problema non si risolve con slogan acchiappa voti ma - come già detto - aspetto gli atti del Governo per giudicare.
Ne riparleremo presto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Ottobre 2022)

Sia la Meloni che tajani che sbagliano la formula dicendola a memoria lol


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Speranza.
> Ma non solo lui.



Sono coinvolti più o meno tutti i partiti per cui, per me, non si arriverebbe a nulla.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Ottobre 2022)

Mamma mia che faccia corrucciata di Mattarella al momento della firma e del giuramento di Salvini


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che faccia corrucciata di Mattarella al momento della firma e del giuramento di Salvini



Mattarella ha ragione. Salvini ministro è troppo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Ottobre 2022)

Andrea Abodi fino ad ora l'unico ad aver imparato a memoria 2 righe di giuramento


----------



## mil77 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ne arriverà uno solo con 150 clandestini invece che due con 75.
> Il problema deve essere gestito a livello europeo.


I barconi non devono proprio partire....bisogna fare accordi anche economici (che tanto alla fine di costerebbe meno) con gli stati africani.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Salvini firmerà in poco tempo mille decreti x far partire 1000 cantieri in Italia.



Su questo penso anche io, ma non è per forza un pregio.

E comunque lo sarebbe se non accompagnato da teatrini e propaganda


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2022)

Emozionatissima la Meloni, e anche alcuni Ministri.
Bello dai, ci tengono


----------



## mil77 (22 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Su questo penso anche io, ma non è per forza un pregio.
> 
> E comunque lo sarebbe se non accompagnato da teatrini e propaganda


Ci sarebbero i pro e i contro....si bloccherebbe l'Italia con troppi cantieri, ma tra 5/6 anni avresti un'altra Italia...


----------



## Swaitak (22 Ottobre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sia la Meloni che tajani che sbagliano la formula dicendola a memoria lol


magari hanno pure incrociato le dita


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che faccia corrucciata di Mattarella al momento della firma e del giuramento di Salvini



E' cupo in generale ad ogni firma, chissà che mal di fegato. Non vede amici del PD.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> I barconi non devono proprio partire....bisogna fare accordi anche economici (che tanto alla fine di costerebbe meno) con gli stati africani.



Questo mi pare già molto più ragionevole.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Ottobre 2022)

Crosetto sarebbe un ottimo sostituto di Kessie


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' cupo in generale ad ogni firma, chissà che mal di fegato. Non vede amici del PD.



Mattarella sta facendo il suo dovere in modo irreprensibile. Pretendere che sia contento di vedere certi ministri è troppo.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che faccia corrucciata di Mattarella al momento della firma e del giuramento di Salvini



Nel caso specifico ha ragione.

Frustrante vedere gente senza ne arte ne parte, arrivare a livelli apicali pur essendo incapace e senza nemmeno FARE FINTA di essere competente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2022)

Perché non c'è lo scambio della campanella tra Draghi e la meloni?


----------



## Sam (22 Ottobre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Prossimamente, nominerei Draghi Ministro Plenipotenziario per i negoziati con la UE.
> Unico capace di fare valere gli interessi nazionali.
> A Calderoli i teteski gli mettono 2 fette di salame sugli occhi ed uno stinco di maiale in bocca e se lo inkulano.
> Ah, no. Correzione. Non c'è Calderoli ma Fitto.
> ...


L’autonomia regionale va abolita, e con essa le regioni stesse, che non hanno senso di esistere e sono mera ruberia.
Come ente locale vanno bene le province, gestite dal Comune Capoluogo, e senza alcuna valenza politica, ma puramente amministrativa.
Il resto va di nuovo rimesso nelle mani dello Stato, UNICO rappresentante della Nazione e dei servizi essenziali che essa necessita, dall’istruzione (scandaloso che una stessa facoltà universitaria abbia programmi diversi a seconda dell’ateneo) alla sanità.



sunburn ha scritto:


> A mio parere non siamo un Paese realmente riformabile. Puoi mettere nero su bianco le migliori riforme della storia dell’umanità, ma poi il concreto funzionamento è necessariamente affidato alle stesse persone che ci sono sempre state(stesse persone nel senso di “con la stessa mentalità”).
> E buonanotte ai suonatori.


Nessuna democrazia partitica è riformabile.
È il paradosso stesso insito nel sistema partitocratico.
Nel momento in cui le decisioni vengono prese sulla base di compromessi legati al pluralismo di pensiero politico, è del tutto normale che non otterrai mai nulla di incisivo, perché mancherebbero i punti di contatto tra le diverse visioni.
Un liberista non potrebbe mai fare una riforma economica con l’appoggio di un socialista, e viceversa.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Perché non c'è lo scambio della campanella tra Draghi e la meloni?


Il TG1 ha detto che ci sarà domani. Il banchiere è stanco del viaggio a Bruxelles, poverino...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il TG1 ha detto che ci sarà domani. Il banchiere è stanco del viaggio a Bruxelles, poverino...



Lo scambio di campanella lo può fare direttamente Macron, che domani è in italia...


----------



## Mika (22 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Perché non c'è lo scambio della campanella tra Draghi e la meloni?


Perché la Meloni deve andare al funerale del figlio dei due giornalisti, erano amici di famiglia e si conoscevano da anni, tanto che ha visto il figlio deceduto, crescere.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Condanna? Per esempio a chi?


Ancora con la filastrocca della "soluzione europea"? Ma seriamente? 

All'Europa va benissimo la situazione attuale, dove i paesi di primo approdo si devono fare carico di tutto e dove gli altri stati possono scaricare i loro clandestini qualora li trovassero sul loro territorio nazionale... 

L'UE germanica non ha nessun interesse a modificare lo stato di fatto e gongola quando a trattare il problema si trova di fronte i fessacchiotti del pd... 

I mitologici accordi di Malta, che secondo i giornaloni avevano risolto in un giorno la questione alla faccia del malvagio salvini che si era impuntato nel bloccare i porti, non se li ricorda già piu nessuno? 

È ora di fare da soli, altro che Europa...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> L’autonomia regionale va abolita, e con essa le regioni stesse, che non hanno senso di esistere e sono mera ruberia.
> Come ente locale vanno bene le province, gestite dal Comune Capoluogo, e senza alcuna valenza politica, ma puramente amministrativa.
> Il resto va di nuovo rimesso nelle mani dello Stato, UNICO rappresentante della Nazione e dei servizi essenziali che essa necessita, dall’istruzione (scandaloso che una stessa facoltà universitaria abbia programmi diversi a seconda dell’ateneo) alla sanità.
> 
> ...


il problema non è l'autonomia regionale, il federalismo se fatto bene è un modo per responsabilizzare la classe politica locale e di conseguenza l'elettore, se uno vota per clientelismo e poi il politico fa buchi in bilancio non è corretto che il contribuente che vive magari a 1000 km di distanza debba pagare con le proprie tasse per ripianare il buco. Il problema in italia è che si fanno le cose sempre a pisello di cane: il federalismo a la bossi che sposto un paio di ministeri a monza  si deve decidere prima di tutto quanti livelli di governo avere,per esempio nazionle, regionale o privinciale, e comunale a ciascuno di essi bisogna dare uno strumento fiscale cosi io cittadino quando pago le tasse so i miei soldi da chi verrano spesi, se a livello di comune, di provincia/regione o di stato, in questo modo posso valutare i politici. In italia invece c'è sempre il solito guazzabuglio che favorisce lo scaricabarile tra politici, ad esempio la sanità è gestita a livello regionale ma in parte è sovvenzionata coi soldi dell'iva che il cittadino contribuente paga allo stato, cosi se la sanità nella regione x non funziona, il politico regionale può sempre giocarsi la carta "lo stato non mi dà i soldi"


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: "Salvini ha la delega della guardia Costiera. Si occuperà anche degli sbarchi."*


Ahahah pronti via e subito con i barconi. 
Dunque finora del nuovo governo ho letto di sbarchi, TAV, ponte sullo stretto, ritorno ai valori tradizionali, rimozione reddito.

Nessun accenno alla lotta alla corruzione, lotta alle mafia, lotta all'evasione fiscale, e inizio di riforme economiche. Insomma quelle due tre cosette che potrebbero garantire la sopravvivenza.
Poi davvero non capisco come si possa insistere sui valori tradizionali italiani e non menzionare mai le mafie. Come se queste fossero parte integrante della cultura degli italiani, quindi ce le dobbiamo tenere.


----------



## Davidoff (22 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Ahahah pronti via e subito con i barconi.
> Dunque finora del nuovo governo ho letto di sbarchi, TAV, ponte sullo stretto, ritorno ai valori tradizionali, rimozione reddito.
> 
> Nessun accenno alla lotta alla corruzione, lotta alle mafia, lotta all'evasione fiscale, e inizio di riforme economiche. Insomma quelle due tre cosette che potrebbero garantire la sopravvivenza.
> Poi davvero non capisco come si possa insistere sui valori tradizionali italiani e non menzionare mai le mafie. Come se queste fossero parte integrante della cultura degli italiani, quindi ce le dobbiamo tenere.


Quelli sono temi intoccabili sia a destra che a sinistra, per interessi, corruzione o incompetenza. Sto paese è irriformabile, perché la maggioranza degli italiani ( e di conseguenza la classe politica scelta) avrà sempre la solita mentalità.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Ahahah pronti via e subito con i barconi.
> Dunque finora del nuovo governo ho letto di sbarchi, TAV, ponte sullo stretto, ritorno ai valori tradizionali, rimozione reddito.
> 
> Nessun accenno alla lotta alla corruzione, lotta alle mafia, lotta all'evasione fiscale, e inizio di riforme economiche. Insomma quelle due tre cosette che potrebbero garantire la sopravvivenza.
> Poi davvero non capisco come si possa insistere sui valori tradizionali italiani e non menzionare mai le mafie. Come se queste fossero parte integrante della cultura degli italiani, quindi ce le dobbiamo tenere.



Mah, speriamo continui sul percorso di questi ultimi anni, visti gli ottimi risultati.

Poi ogni tanto scappa qualche mafia persino ratificata dal governo, tipo quella dei banchi a rotelle. Capita, eh. E no, non è un semplice spreco, a meno che uno non sia in malafede.

Forse non è chiaro che per ogni osservazione pretestuosa c'è poi da giustificare l'operato, vero e non supposto, dei mentecatti che abbiamo avuto finora.


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Puoi pure bloccare i porti e non far approdare le carrette, il grosso problema sono quelli che arrivano via aereo o via terra e e di cui si perdono le tracce e gli irregolari che non riesci ad espellere. Finiremo come in Francia, dove in alcuni quartieri i bianchi sono discriminati o attaccati platealmente, una guerra etnica e culturale che le istituzioni fanno di tutto per nascondere o ignorare.


Vabbè ma il loro obiettivo non è risolvere davvero il problema, ma "lavorare" in modo che già tra 6 mesi possano cacciar fuori qualche numeretto da confrontare con i precedenti, e dire quanto sono stati bravi a contrastare l'invasione de li marocchini e de li tunisini



pazzomania ha scritto:


> No, non conosco ogni singola viabile del Paese (ma se fossi ministro la conoscerei sicuramente)
> 
> Guarda, ti dico una cosa su come la vedo su questo argomento:
> 
> ...


Già.
Iniziare parlando di ponte sullo stretto è da ban permanente dalla politica.

Per dire, basterebbe fare un solo viaggio dentro la Sicilia via treno e via strada per constatare palesemente il disastro infrastrutturale della regione. Bastano davvero solo gli occhi.

Invece no, pronti via minacci il paese di prendere svariati milioni di euro e buttarli nel cesso.


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Quelli sono temi intoccabili sia a destra che a sinistra, per interessi, corruzione o incompetenza. Sto paese è irriformabile, perché la maggioranza degli italiani ( e di conseguenza la classe politica scelta) avrà sempre la solita mentalità.


Davvero oh.
Nessun nuovo premier che esordisce netto "buongiorno, il mio obiettivo è combattere le mafie e la corruzione a tutti i livelli, inclusa quella interna al mio partito"


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Ahahah pronti via e subito con i barconi.
> Dunque finora del nuovo governo ho letto di sbarchi, TAV, ponte sullo stretto, ritorno ai valori tradizionali, rimozione reddito.
> 
> Nessun accenno alla lotta alla corruzione, lotta alle mafia, lotta all'evasione fiscale, e inizio di riforme economiche. Insomma quelle due tre cosette che potrebbero garantire la sopravvivenza.
> Poi davvero non capisco come si possa insistere sui valori tradizionali italiani e non menzionare mai le mafie. Come se queste fossero parte integrante della cultura degli italiani, quindi ce le dobbiamo tenere.



Mi accontenterei che stiano lontani dai tipici condoni alla loro maniera.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Davvero oh.
> Nessun nuovo premier che esordisce netto "buongiorno, il mio obiettivo è combattere le mafie e la corruzione a tutti i livelli, inclusa quella interna al mio partito"



Non sarebbe difficile farlo, ma con la Mafia ci vanno tutti d' accordo, altrimenti si entrerebbe in un' altra fase di terrorismo.

Io la soluzione alla Mafia ce l'ho, ma non è legale in nessuno dei pianeti scoperti fino ad oggi


----------



## sunburn (22 Ottobre 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il problema non è l'autonomia regionale, il federalismo se fatto bene è un modo per responsabilizzare la classe politica locale e di conseguenza l'elettore


Per la mentalità molto(troppo) diffusa in Italia, l’unico modo per razionalizzare la spesa pubblica sarebbe azzerare tutti i servizi pubblici “gratuiti” e far pagare a ognuno quello che usa o di cui usufruisce. Vuoi asfaltare una strada comunale? Metti ai voti tre preventivi e si sceglie.
In tempo zero sparirebbero furbetti, approfittatori, evasori, mazzettari ecc.

Ma ovviamente non è una soluzione praticabile.


----------



## Sam (22 Ottobre 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> *il problema non è l'autonomia regionale, il federalismo se fatto bene è un modo per responsabilizzare la classe politica locale e di conseguenza l'elettore, se uno vota per clientelismo e poi il politico fa buchi in bilancio non è corretto che il contribuente che vive magari a 1000 km di distanza debba pagare con le proprie tasse per ripianare il buco.* Il problema in italia è che si fanno le cose sempre a pisello di cane: il federalismo a la bossi che sposto un paio di ministeri a monza  si deve decidere prima di tutto quanti livelli di governo avere,per esempio nazionle, regionale o privinciale, e comunale a ciascuno di essi bisogna dare uno strumento fiscale cosi io cittadino quando pago le tasse so i miei soldi da chi verrano spesi, se a livello di comune, di provincia/regione o di stato, in questo modo posso valutare i politici. In italia invece c'è sempre il solito guazzabuglio che favorisce lo scaricabarile tra politici, ad esempio la sanità è gestita a livello regionale ma in parte è sovvenzionata coi soldi dell'iva che il cittadino contribuente paga allo stato, cosi se la sanità nella regione x non funziona, il politico regionale può sempre giocarsi la carta "lo stato non mi dà i soldi"


Il federalismo ha senso solo in Paesi giganti, come i grandi Stati americani, l'Australia, la Russia ecc. o Paesi che sono culturalmente diversi al loro interno come il Belgio o la Germania.
L'Italia ha una tradizione centralista ed è culturalmente compatta, a dispetto di quanto si tende a far credere.

Non serve creare burocrazia, serve lo Stato che faccia lo Stato.
Se il politico fa buchi in bilancio, lo Stato commissaria e interviene direttamente, esautorando la politica locale e sfruttando i commissari prefettizi per riportare ordine.
Gli unici enti locali che hanno senso sono i Comuni e la loro estensione provinciale, che negli anni, al netto di casi straordinari come le infiltrazioni mafiose nelle zone critiche, sono sempre stati gli enti locali più virtuosi (anche perché legati a quello scellerato Patto di Stabilità) e che hanno cercato davvero di fare qualcosa per il territorio.
Loro bastano e avanzano per gestire queste cose. Il resto sono politiche comuni, e l'unico che se ne deve occupare è lo Stato.

Non si può pensare che debba essere l'ente locale a finanziare servizi come la Sanità con le tasse del territorio. Dev'essere lo Stato a redigere gli investimenti e le opere pubbliche, incentivando l'industrializzazione e il lavoro.
Il federalismo è solo un modo per far diventare le aree povere sempre più povere e quelle ricche sempre più ricche.
Non a caso l'Alto Adige è la zona più avvantaggiata da questa situazione.


----------



## Sam (22 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per la mentalità molto(troppo) diffusa in Italia, l’unico modo per razionalizzare la spesa pubblica sarebbe azzerare tutti i servizi pubblici “gratuiti” e far pagare a ognuno quello che usa o di cui usufruisce. Vuoi asfaltare una strada comunale? Metti ai voti tre preventivi e si sceglie.
> In tempo zero sparirebbero furbetti, approfittatori, evasori, mazzettari ecc.
> 
> Ma ovviamente non è una soluzione praticabile.


I furbetti scompariranno soltanto quando in questo stupido Paese si capirà che criminalizzare la ricchezza non serve a niente, ma crea soltanto una contrapposizione ideologica tra il cittadino e lo Stato, che viene visto come un mafioso legalizzato.
E quando la contrapposizione diventa ideologica, non c'è riforma che tenga.

Il problema si risolverà SOLO quando si capirà che la via è rendere al cittadino poco conveniente evadere.

Questo è lo stesso problema della pirateria digitale. Quando le case discografiche e l'industria cinematografica facevano terrorismo tutti piratavano.
Quando hanno capito che tramite i servizi di streaming si rendeva conveniente la fruizione legale e la gente non aveva più voglia di usare eMule o Torrent e rischiare di ritrovarsi imbrigliata in malware e pedopornografia, la pirateria è diventato un fenomeno marginale, legato a coloro che ne fanno, per l'appunto, una battaglia ideologica contro il DRM e coloro che piratano per il gusto di farlo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il federalismo ha senso solo in Paesi giganti, come i grandi Stati americani, l'Australia, la Russia ecc. o Paesi che sono culturalmente diversi al loro interno come il Belgio o la Germania.
> L'Italia ha una tradizione centralista ed è culturalmente compatta, a dispetto di quanto si tende a far credere.
> 
> Non serve creare burocrazia, serve lo Stato che faccia lo Stato.
> ...


pure in italia culturalmente siamo diversi e sopratutto abbiamo necessita diverse, uno di bolzano ha esigenze diverse da uno di agrigento. Ripeto la divisione del governo su piu livelli serve, se fatto bene, a gestire le diversità, poi è logico che se con la scusa della suddivisione si implementa la cosa male si finisce per aumentare la burocrazia inutile e a dare da mangiare a dipendenti statali inefficienti


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per la mentalità molto(troppo) diffusa in Italia, l’unico modo per razionalizzare la spesa pubblica sarebbe azzerare tutti i servizi pubblici “gratuiti” e far pagare a ognuno quello che usa o di cui usufruisce. Vuoi asfaltare una strada comunale? Metti ai voti tre preventivi e si sceglie.
> In tempo zero sparirebbero furbetti, approfittatori, evasori, mazzettari ecc.
> 
> Ma ovviamente non è una soluzione praticabile.



Ma no dai, sulla carta capisco cosa vuoi dire ed ha senso.

Ma finirebbe che la civiltà regredirebbe.

La gente, rinuncerebbe ai servizi, piuttosto che pagare.
Sanità inclusa


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Ottobre 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma poi, qualcuno credeva davvero che il governo Meloni potesse essere anti vaccino ed anti occidente?


di politica ne so zero, ma sembra assurdo anche a me.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Uno che lodava Putin (e lo apprezza ancora) in questo momento - per far avviare il Governo- meno appare e meglio è.



Me ne frega meno di zero di putin, per me poteva lodare anche Attila, Napoleone o l'avenger Tony Stark. È stato eletto per fare gli interessi dell'italia, non di zelensky o di altri parrucconi UE. O almeno così dovrebbe essere (in linea teorica) ogni governo eletto dai cittadini.


----------



## Sam (22 Ottobre 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> pure in italia culturalmente siamo diversi e sopratutto abbiamo necessita diverse, uno di bolzano ha esigenze diverse da uno di agrigento. Ripeto la divisione del governo su piu livelli serve, se fatto bene, a gestire le diversità, poi è logico che se con la scusa della suddivisione si implementa la cosa male si finisce per aumentare la burocrazia inutile e a dare da mangiare a dipendenti statali inefficienti


No, non lo siamo, al netto dei dialetti, che non c'entrano nulla col discorso. L'Italia è uno dei pochi paesi che ha una compattezza etnico-culturale che pochi possono vantare. Le radici storiche di questo Paese sono comuni.
La Germania no, perché è un paese nato dall'unione del mondo settentrionale filo-prussiano e legato al mondo germanico/scandinavo con quello meridionale filo-austriaco legato al mondo mittleuropeo, ed ha una profonda tradizione federalista fin dai tempi del Sacro Romano Impero (la Dieta del SRI che poi divenne il Parlamento di Francoforte nella Confederazione Germanica).
Il Belgio ha due popoli che non c'entrano niente l'uno con l'altro, uno francofono e l'altro germanofono.

L'Italia non ha niente di tutto questo, ma è sempre stato un Paese centralista.
E il nostro Paese ha sempre funzionato, con tutti i suoi problemi, fino a che lo Stato faceva da garante. Quando lo Stato ha smesso di farlo, siamo arrivati alla situazione attuale.

Ripeto: nessun ente regionale può garantire equità degli investimenti nelle varie regioni.
Solo lo Stato può farlo, in quanto unico referente degli introiti nazionali della tassazione, che può reinvestire in maniera strategica su tutto il territorio.
Il federalismo non fa altro che esacerbare lo status quo, come è ampiamente evidente. Per questo è sempre stato un pallino della Lega, perché tramite il federalismo avrebbero cementato il dominio del Nord. Un'Italia la cui economia è equamente distribuita è un danno per il Nord, perché perderebbe il suo primato e perderebbe gli investimenti di aziende sul territorio.


----------



## sunburn (22 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> I furbetti scompariranno soltanto quando in questo stupido Paese si capirà che criminalizzare la ricchezza non serve a niente, ma crea soltanto una contrapposizione ideologica tra il cittadino e lo Stato, che viene visto come un mafioso legalizzato.
> E quando la contrapposizione diventa ideologica, non c'è riforma che tenga.
> 
> Il problema si risolverà SOLO quando si capirà che la via è rendere al cittadino poco conveniente evadere.


Discorso teoricamente sensato e che, sempre a livello puramente teorico, condivido.
Sicuramente esistono alcune normative che possono in qualche modo incentivare il nero, come ad esempio il regime forfettario per le partite IVA. Ma la realtà ci dice che esiste il nero anche, ad esempio, nel settore dei servizi sanitari privati. Il cittadino-paziente accetta di pagare in nero per risparmiare un 20-22% nonostante lo Stato gli rimborsi il 19%. 
Penso che finché il cittadino non avrà un danno diretto, immediato e tangibile dal fatto di evadere, preferirà sempre pagare X-1 invece che X.


----------



## sunburn (22 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma no dai, sulla carta capisco cosa vuoi dire ed ha senso.
> 
> Ma finirebbe che la civiltà regredirebbe.
> 
> ...


Sono d’accordo. Infatti ho scritto che non sarebbe praticabile. 
Però, ad esempio, in materia di sanità io sono assolutamente per il sistema sanitario universale e gratuito, ma penso che non ce lo meritiamo. E allora, per questioni di realismo e in contrasto con la mia idea “teorico-filosofica”, non sarei contrario a qualche forma di correttivo.
Anche perché, col sistema attuale, la sanità fa acqua da tutte le parti e, troppo spesso, il fatto di essere un sistema gratuito e universale è solo sulla carta: se ti rompi una caviglia e non vai subito al PS, per fare una radiografia o aspetti due-tre mesi o devi rivolgerti al privato/convenzionato e pagare.


----------



## Sam (22 Ottobre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma perchè devi far passare per assolute verità che stanno solo nella tua testa? Io sinceramente fatico a comprenderti. Un po' più di umiltà in uno scambio di opinioni ti gioverebbe secondo me. *L'Italia è forse tra i paesi meno uniti dal punto di vista culturale nella storia occidentale, basta avere una nozione minima della storia europea. Ma veramente minima eh, roba da primo anno di scuola elementare.* La presunta unità di cui parli è in realtà paura dello straniero, nonchè senso di superiorità verso le altre nazioni sulla base di una fortuna storica risalente a migliaia di anni fa. Tutto il resto sono argomentazioni che francamente non stanno in piedi. La lingua poi c'entra eccome nel determinare una nazione, anzi oserei dire che è il primo e fondamentale segno identificativo di un cittadino


A parte che nessuno ha aggredito nessuno, quindi l'umiltà di cui tu parli non capisco perché tirarla in mezzo.

Questo è palesemente falso. Se è vero che nell'Italia pre-romana c'erano popoli con lasciti culturali differenti, l'Italia è stata cementata da Roma e dalla cristianità, e su di esso verte l'intera evoluzione socio demografica del popolo italiano. Le vere eccezioni, si trovano nell'Alto Adige da sempre germanofono e austriaco con minoranze ladine nel Nord, zone franco-provenzali e occitane nel Piemonte occidentale e Valle d'Aosta, e slavi nell'estrema parte orientale, lascito del litorale Austriaco popolato da sloveni e croati, per lo più per una politica forzata di Francesco Giuseppe, tra l'altro.
La situazione in Germania è diversa, in quanto paese che è nato e si è formato su logiche tribali dalle provenienze più disparate con mentalità completamente differenti, ad esempio la mentalità più guerrafondaia legata al mondo prussiano, da sempre legato alla visione tribale nordeuropea, contro un sud più legato al mondo industriale e di corte.
Differenze che si riflettono ancora oggi sul Paese, e che proprio per questo ha sempre manutenuto un approccio federale, fin dai tempi più antichi. Un federalismo millenario, che in questo Paese non c'è mai stato.
Differenze che inoltre vennero riflesse nei movimenti pangermanisti di metà ottocento, che di fatti già all'epoca si ponevano il dubbio su creare uno stato unitario con l'Austria o con la Prussia.

In questo Paese c'è sempre stata la tradizione centralista e verticista.

Io sarò anche poco umile, secondo il tuo parere, però io rispondo sempre nel merito, e non parlo mai dell'interlocutore.
A me sa più di arrogante chi invece di rispondere parla della persona e usa argomenti come "primo anno di scuola elementare".

Lascio perdere la roba della paura dello straniero, perché non c'entrano niente con il discorso che si stava facendo e sono solo frutto di visioni politiche, senza alcun fondamento reale.


----------



## Sam (22 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Discorso teoricamente sensato e che, sempre a livello puramente teorico, condivido.
> Sicuramente esistono alcune normative che possono in qualche modo incentivare il nero, come ad esempio il regime forfettario per le partite IVA. Ma la realtà ci dice che esiste il nero anche, ad esempio, nel settore dei servizi sanitari privati. Il cittadino-paziente accetta di pagare in nero per risparmiare un 20-22% nonostante lo Stato gli rimborsi il 19%.
> Penso che finché il cittadino non avrà un danno diretto, immediato e tangibile dal fatto di evadere, preferirà sempre pagare X-1 invece che X.


Vero. Questo tipo di evasione è legata alla visione della tassazione reddituale.
Da quel punto di vista tra il paghi 100 con la fattura e paghi 60 senza fattura, il cittadino preferirà sempre pagare 60 (io no e ho sempre pagato con fattura, anche perché non pago contanti quindi è obbligato per forza a fare la ricevuta).

La cosa dal mio punto di vista la si risolve in due modi:

fiscalità monetaria;
abolizione del contante.
La fiscalità monetaria ti permette di spostare la tassazione dal reddito generato al movimento di denaro, che seppur pagato in forma di contante per una singola "visita", esso verrà comunque speso altrove in maniera tracciata, generando tassazione.
Dall'altro con l'abolizione del contante, che eliminerebbe anche l'unica via di evasione alla fiscalità monetaria.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Davvero oh.
> Nessun nuovo premier che esordisce netto "buongiorno, il mio obiettivo è combattere le mafie e la corruzione a tutti i livelli, inclusa quella interna al mio partito"


guarda per me uno furbo, anche se vuole, non può partire in questo modo.
se parti così ti fanno fuori subito.
se ci fossi io farei prima cose buone per guadagnarmi fiducia e stabilità, anche se non di 1o ordine per importanza. poi dopo qualche anno se ho fortissimi consensi vado col carro armato e butto per aria la casa dei mafiosi, senza tanto sbandieramento.
ma non pronti via.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Me ne frega meno di zero di putin, per me poteva lodare anche Attila, Napoleone o l'avenger Tony Stark. *È stato eletto per fare gli interessi dell'italia, *non di zelensky o di altri parrucconi UE. O almeno così dovrebbe essere (in linea teorica) ogni governo eletto dai cittadini.



Salvini, per me, non sa curare nemmeno gli interessi propri.


----------



## JDT (22 Ottobre 2022)

La Bernini ha pubblicato il suo giuramento su instagram pieno di cuoricini e con "t'appartengo" di ambra ... sto male


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Von der Leyen: Pronta a lavoro costruttivo con Meloni.​Biden: Italia alleato vitale.​Zelensky: Attendo fruttuosa cooperazione.​


----------



## gabri65 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Von der Leyen: Pronta a lavoro costruttivo con Meloni.​Biden: Italia alleato vitale.​Zelensky: Attendo fruttuosa cooperazione.​



Criminali. Crepate tutti e tre.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Von der Leyen: Pronta a lavoro costruttivo con Meloni.​Biden: Italia alleato vitale.​Zelensky: Attendo fruttuosa cooperazione.​


Zecche voi e chi vi sostiene


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe difficile farlo, ma con la Mafia ci vanno tutti d' accordo, altrimenti si entrerebbe in un' altra fase di terrorismo.
> 
> Io la soluzione alla Mafia ce l'ho, ma non è legale in nessuno dei pianeti scoperti fino ad oggi


Quale?
(ipotizzo: dargli apertamente la caccia e ucciderli sul posto quando se ne trova uno, come si fa spesso con i terroristi)


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda per me uno furbo, anche se vuole, non può partire in questo modo.
> se parti così ti fanno fuori subito.
> se ci fossi io farei prima cose buone per guadagnarmi fiducia e stabilità, anche se non di 1o ordine per importanza. poi dopo qualche anno se ho fortissimi consensi vado col carro armato e butto per aria la casa dei mafiosi, senza tanto sbandieramento.
> ma non pronti via.


In questo senso stanno sicuramente seguendo il tuo ragionamento, perché se penso ai pilastri su cui lavorare per tenere in piedi questo Stato non mi viene in mente ponte sullo stretto, né tav, né togliere 600 euro a molti poveri e qualche lestofante, né tantomeno dedicare ai tranvoni molto tempo delle 24 ore che io premier ho a disposizione.
Una cosa buona sarebbe semplicemente lavorare per migliorare le strade, le banalissime strade italiane; certo, a impatto mediatico, il ponte sullo stretto è come un film degli avengers, rattoppare le strade un noir senza sponsor.

Se proprio vogliono mostrare ambizioni, la sparassero sull'intenzione di ricorrere realmente al nucleare per l'energia; almeno questa sarebbe una sparata che sposterebbe gli equilibri del paese in positivo (almeno per chi come me considera necessario il ricorso al nucleare).
Pure come tempistiche forse siamo lì, non meno di 15-20 anni sia per il ponte che il nucleare


----------



## mil77 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il federalismo ha senso solo in Paesi giganti, come i grandi Stati americani, l'Australia, la Russia ecc. o Paesi che sono culturalmente diversi al loro interno come il Belgio o la Germania.
> *L'Italia* ha una tradizione centralista ed è *culturalmente compatta*, a dispetto di quanto si tende a far credere.
> 
> Non serve creare burocrazia, serve lo Stato che faccia lo Stato.
> ...


Ma anche no ma proprio no


----------



## mil77 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> No, non lo siamo, al netto dei dialetti, che non c'entrano nulla col discorso. L'Italia è uno dei pochi paesi che ha una compattezza etnico-culturale che pochi possono vantare. Le radici storiche di questo Paese sono comuni.
> La Germania no, perché è un paese nato dall'unione del mondo settentrionale filo-prussiano e legato al mondo germanico/scandinavo con quello meridionale filo-austriaco legato al mondo mittleuropeo, ed ha una profonda tradizione federalista fin dai tempi del Sacro Romano Impero (la Dieta del SRI che poi divenne il Parlamento di Francoforte nella Confederazione Germanica).
> Il Belgio ha due popoli che non c'entrano niente l'uno con l'altro, uno francofono e l'altro germanofono.
> 
> ...


Innanzitutto non si capisce perché ci deve essere equità di investimenti nelle varie regioni....una regione che ha 10milioni di abitanti non potrà mai avere gli stessi investimenti di una regione di 5 milioni, e quella da 5 non potrà avere gli stessi di una da 1 milione...poi qua tu al posto di far migliorare il sud parli di indebolire il nord....il nord è industria...se vuoi far progredire il sud non lo devi mettere in concorrenza con il nord, ma devi puntare tutta l'economia del sud su quelli che sono i punti forti....ossia turismo e agricoltura....


----------



## Sam (22 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma anche no ma proprio no


E invece...



mil77 ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto non si capisce perché ci deve essere equità di investimenti nelle varie regioni....una regione che ha 10milioni di abitanti non potrà mai avere gli stessi investimenti di una regione di 5 milioni, e quella da 5 non potrà avere gli stessi di una da 1 milione...poi qua tu al posto di far migliorare il sud parli di indebolire il nord....il nord è industria...se vuoi far progredire il sud non lo devi mettere in concorrenza con il nord, ma devi puntare tutta l'economia del sud su quelli che sono i punti forti....ossia turismo e agricoltura....


Equità di investimenti non vuol dire stessa cifra, ma pari opportunità di investimento. In Sardegna deve esserci pari opportunità di poter investire che in Lombardia, così come in Molise. Sta allo Stato stabilire dove, sulla base di politiche demografiche, interessi economici e sociali.
Il riguardo la questione Nord-Sud, la questione è che non puoi industrializzare l'uno senza limitare l'eccessiva industrializzazione dell'altro. Ad oggi si investe nell'industria sono in Lombardia, Veneto, Piemonte e Liguria. E non va bene.
Non va bene per questioni demografiche, non va bene per questioni ambientali, non va bene per questione di sostenibilità economica ecc. Non va bene.
Serve una migliore diversificazione e una possibilità di avere poli tecnologici e industriali all'avanguardia SU TUTTO IL TERRITORIO.
Se questo vorrà dire rendere Milano meno affollata di quanto non lo sia oggi, beh, che lo si faccia.
La storia del turismo e agricoltura al Sud e industria al Nord è una boiata colossale.
Lo sviluppo agricolo c'è nel Nord come c'è nel Sud, così come i poli industriali devono esserci al Sud come al Nord.
Per far progredire il Sud devi incentivare l'apertura di imprese e realtà industriali. Devi permettere alle persone del Sud di poter vivere nel proprio territorio se lo desiderano e lavorare sul territorio per il territorio.

Non può e non deve esistere il concetto che al Sud si può investire solo se apri un lido balneare o pianti le cicorie, mentre al Nord puoi diventare un dirigente che passa le giornate tra Negroni sbagliato e portate di sushi.
Il Sud è una terra di pari opportunità e come tale va trattata.
Questa mentalità è proprio la mentalità legaiola di _Roma Ladrona e Milano che Lavora_, detta per imboccare gli idioti che bevevano l'acqua del Po, mentre la Lega con GRANDE cultura ITALIANA e MOLTO POCO CELTICA (alla faccia delle differenze culturali in Italia) rubava a mani basse e comprava lauree in Albania.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Quale?
> (ipotizzo: dargli apertamente la caccia e ucciderli sul posto quando se ne trova uno, come si fa spesso con i terroristi)



Chiamo Putin, mi faccio dare i contatti della Wagner (o chi ti viene in mente, gente risoluta)

Ne assoldo 15 mila con garanzia di immunità e via libera per lasciare il paese in sicurezza a lavoro svolto.

Gli do foto, nomi e indirizzi dai pesci grossi e quelli medi, visto che si sa benissimo chi sono, si sanno anche quanti peli hanno sul culo, di tutti.

Li faccio neutralizzare, un enorme purga di massa, una cosa orribile anche solo da scrivere.

Italiani, nigeriani, cinesi, uomini, donne,tutti.

Un pò come fecero nelle Filippine per liberarsi dei tossicodipendenti

Poi vado in galera con lo sdegno di tutto il mondo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> No, non lo siamo, al netto dei dialetti, che non c'entrano nulla col discorso. L'Italia è uno dei pochi paesi che ha una compattezza etnico-culturale che pochi possono vantare. Le radici storiche di questo Paese sono comuni.
> La Germania no, perché è un paese nato dall'unione del mondo settentrionale filo-prussiano e legato al mondo germanico/scandinavo con quello meridionale filo-austriaco legato al mondo mittleuropeo, ed ha una profonda tradizione federalista fin dai tempi del Sacro Romano Impero (la Dieta del SRI che poi divenne il Parlamento di Francoforte nella Confederazione Germanica).
> Il Belgio ha due popoli che non c'entrano niente l'uno con l'altro, uno francofono e l'altro germanofono.
> 
> ...


infatti ho detto no il federalismo a chiacchiere della lega, ho detto che una volta scelto in quanti livelli gestire l'amministrazione, ogni livello deve avere il suo strumento fiscale cosi il cittadino contribuente sa a chi chiedere conto di come vengono spesi i suoi soldi. Tu vuoi la sanità gestita centralmente? buono che lo si faccia, ma ora è un guazzabuglio con la sanità gestita a livello regionale e parte dei soldi che arrivano dall'iva. 
Se io pago le tasse e le strade della mia citta hanno le buche, io devo sapere di chi è la colpa e del perche nonostante io paghi le tasse le strade sono disastrate, cosi la prossima volta so a chi non dare il voto, se al sindaco, se al governatore della provincia o al parlamentare a roma. 
Ora è tutto uno scarica barile tra comuni, regioni e stato


----------



## Sam (22 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chiamo Putin, mi faccio dare i contatti della Wagner (o chi ti viene in mente, gente risoluta)
> 
> Ne assoldo 15 mila con garanzia di immunità e via libera per lasciare il paese in sicurezza a lavoro svolto.
> 
> ...


Ci sta, anche se inapplicabile.
Di fatto è quello che venne fatto col Prefetto Mori, che fu definito da Falcone l'unico periodo in cui ci fu davvero la lotta alla mafia.

Per me comunque sono zone da commissariare seriamente.
Fino a che ci sarà l'eccessiva burocrazia, ci saranno troppe pieghe e storture nel sistema di potere pubblico.
Oltretutto ci vuole un rafforzamento del controllo sulle società private con cui gli enti pubblici fanno accordi, come venne evidenziato anche da Report sulla questione Milan, ai tempi del cinese.
Società nebulose non possono avere alcuna titolarità nelle gare d'appalto, nelle sponsorizzazioni a eventi pubblici o a qualunque cosa possa portare a relazioni tra la suddetta impresa e l'ente.
L'ente pubblico deve sempre sapere con chi sta trattando, la sua storia e la sua struttura societaria. Chiunque non accetti questo, non può avere a che fare con i cittadini.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ci sta, anche se inapplicabile.
> Di fatto è quello che venne fatto col Prefetto Mori, che fu definito da Falcone l'unico periodo in cui ci fu davvero la lotta alla mafia.



Non conosco l'episodio di cui parli onestamente.

Ma non a caso ho parlato di numeri molto alti: almeno 15.000 killer

Lavoro da fare nel giro di 3 giorni, no deve esserci tempo per rappresaglie, per capire cosa succede, trattative, di difendersi, di nascondersi.


----------



## jumpy65 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Puoi pure bloccare i porti e non far approdare le carrette, il grosso problema sono quelli che arrivano via aereo o via terra e e di cui si perdono le tracce e gli irregolari che non riesci ad espellere. Finiremo come in Francia, dove in alcuni quartieri i bianchi sono discriminati o attaccati platealmente, una guerra etnica e culturale che le istituzioni fanno di tutto per nascondere o ignorare.


Il problema primario sono i morti in mare non il numero di immigrati in sé. Il controllo dell'immigrazione regolare lo vedo anacronistico e tra qualche anno ci renderemo conto che non ha senso. I morti in mare invece sono il problema da eliminare alla radice. Per questo a mio parere tutte le organizzazioni che aiutano questi barconi non fanno altro che alimentare le speranze e di conseguenza incentivare questo traffico. Lo faranno a fin di bene ma il risultato è tragico.


----------



## Sam (22 Ottobre 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> infatti ho detto no il federalismo a chiacchiere della lega, ho detto che una volta scelto in quanti livelli gestire l'amministrazione, ogni livello deve avere il suo strumento fiscale cosi il cittadino contribuente sa a chi chiedere conto di come vengono spesi i suoi soldi. Tu vuoi la sanità gestita centralmente? buono che lo si faccia, ma ora è un guazzabuglio con la sanità gestita a livello regionale e parte dei soldi che arrivano dall'iva.
> Se io pago le tasse e le strade della mia citta hanno le buche, io devo sapere di chi è la colpa e del perche nonostante io paghi le tasse le strade sono disastrate, cosi la prossima volta so a chi non dare il voto, se al sindaco, se al governatore della provincia o al parlamentare a roma.
> Ora è tutto uno scarica barile tra comuni, regioni e stato


Sì, ma anche se dici no al federalismo della Lega, il risultato che ottieni è sempre lo stesso.
Avrai zone in cui il ritorno economico sarà più alto, che saranno ancora più ricche, perché trattenendo l'imposta sul territorio avranno più capacità di investimento, e zone più povere che avranno meno capacità di investimento, e che diventeranno sempre più povere e de-popolate.
Esattamente quello che sta avvenendo adesso, ma esacerbato dal fatto che lo Stato non avrà nessuna possibilità di intervenire.

Sulla questione dell'esempio delle strade e della Sanità, hai ragione. Ma infatti la ripartizione dei compiti tra ente locale (comune/provincia e Stato) basta definirla in maniera chiara e puntuale. Ma questa è una questione puramente legislativa, che prescinde dal federalismo o dal centralismo.
Ad oggi abbiamo zone d'ombra proprio perché la stessa Lega, che fa la finta separatista, sa bene di non potersi permettere un federalismo puro.
Questo è lo stesso discorso di quando Bossi propose di far sì che al Nord insegnassero solo docenti del territorio. Poi gli si fece notare che se mandava via gli insegnanti meridionali nelle scuole settentrionali non ci sarebbe rimasto più nessuno, e alla fine lasciò perdere.

Poi, la Sanità ha anche l'altro problema che è stata trasformata in Azienda Ospedaliera, con un modello di gestione aziendale ma senza alcuna capacità di investimento in tal senso.
Una Sanità soggetta a federalismo produrrebbe solo sistemi sanitari di Serie A e altri di Serie B (anzi, da Seconda Categoria), proprio perché la capacità di investimento del territorio sarebbe compromessa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sì, ma anche se dici no al federalismo della Lega, il risultato che ottieni è sempre lo stesso.
> Avrai zone in cui il ritorno economico sarà più alto, che saranno ancora più ricche, perché trattenendo l'imposta sul territorio avranno più capacità di investimento, e zone più povere che avranno meno capacità di investimento, e che diventeranno sempre più povere e de-popolate.
> Esattamente quello che sta avvenendo adesso, ma esacerbato dal fatto che lo Stato non avrà nessuna possibilità di intervenire.
> 
> ...


ovviamente non è che lo fai nottetempo, ci deve essere un periodo di transizione dove lo stato interviene, ma stai sicuro che se un individuo non paga per le sue colpe ed arriva sempre pantalone a ripagare i danni non avrai mai persone repsonsabili, ma avrai sempre il cittadino che urla e piange per avere continui aiuti. Io torno a ripetere perche il cittadino contribuente del paese x deve pagare i debiti del paese y dove i cittadini hanno votato no per merito ma per clientelismo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chiamo Putin, mi faccio dare i contatti della Wagner (o chi ti viene in mente, gente risoluta)
> 
> Ne assoldo 15 mila con garanzia di immunità e via libera per lasciare il paese in sicurezza a lavoro svolto.
> 
> ...


e non sono capaci di farlo fare all'esercito, che sta a grattarsi e non fa niente tutto il giorno?
quelli la son criminali e vogliono pagati, perchè finanziare sta gente?


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> In questo senso stanno sicuramente seguendo il tuo ragionamento, perché se penso ai pilastri su cui lavorare per tenere in piedi questo Stato non mi viene in mente ponte sullo stretto, né tav, né togliere 600 euro a molti poveri e qualche lestofante, né tantomeno dedicare ai tranvoni molto tempo delle 24 ore che io premier ho a disposizione.
> Una cosa buona sarebbe semplicemente lavorare per migliorare le strade, le banalissime strade italiane; certo, a impatto mediatico, il ponte sullo stretto è come un film degli avengers, rattoppare le strade un noir senza sponsor.
> 
> Se proprio vogliono mostrare ambizioni, la sparassero sull'intenzione di ricorrere realmente al nucleare per l'energia; almeno questa sarebbe una sparata che sposterebbe gli equilibri del paese in positivo (almeno per chi come me considera necessario il ricorso al nucleare).
> Pure come tempistiche forse siamo lì, non meno di 15-20 anni sia per il ponte che il nucleare


io non lo so cosa devono fare, so che comunque non hanno ancora iniziato quindi portiamo un minimo di pazienza.
basterebbe iniziare a fare qualcosina, sarebbe già una novità.


----------



## Sam (22 Ottobre 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ovviamente non è che lo fai nottetempo, ci deve essere un periodo di transizione dove lo stato interviene, ma stai sicuro che se un individuo non paga per le sue colpe ed arriva sempre pantalone a ripagare i danni non avrai mai persone repsonsabili, ma avrai sempre il cittadino che urla e piange per avere continui aiuti. Io torno a ripetere perche il cittadino contribuente del paese x deve pagare i debiti del paese y dove i cittadini hanno votato no per merito ma per clientelismo?


Il problema è più complesso di così.
Tutte le regioni d'Italia sono vittime di corruzione e clientelismo. In Sicilia come in Lombardia (e Formigoni lo sa bene).
La questione però va oltre questo: perché in alcune parti d'Italia si investe e in altre no? Perché si continua ad ignorare il problema di un Mezzogiorno che ha bisogno della presenza dello Stato?
Non sarà mica che c'è interesse a tenere la mafia ben radicata sul territorio, in modo da garantire un sistema di potere connivente e parallelo a quello pubblico, che fa mangiare tutti: dal singolo sistema di caporalato nei campi giù in Salento, ai grandi appalti nelle grandi città del Nord?

Che ci siano i furbetti parassiti, quello c'è ovunque. Ci sono i napoletani furbetti così come i brianzoli, così come ci sono i zotici calabresi e zotici bergamaschi.

Non è il federalismo ciò che serve a risolvere questi problemi, ma la garanzia di legalità.
Fino a che in Italia la giustizia sarà un qualcosa che vale solo per il disgraziato che ruba un pezzo di pane per darlo alla figlia, e non colpisce l'amico del politico che ruba per avidità, non andremo mai avanti.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e non sono capaci di farlo fare all'esercito, che sta a grattarsi e non fa niente tutto il giorno?
> quelli la son criminali e vogliono pagati, perchè finanziare sta gente?



Mica puoi ammazzare la gente, c è la legge da rispettare


----------



## mil77 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> *E invece*...
> 
> 
> Equità di investimenti non vuol dire stessa cifra, ma pari opportunità di investimento. In Sardegna deve esserci pari opportunità di poter investire che in Lombardia, così come in Molise. Sta allo Stato stabilire dove, sulla base di politiche demografiche, interessi economici e sociali.
> ...


E invece cosa? Dire che l'italia oggi è compatta dal punto di vista culturale è semplicemente un falso storico che non c'è nemmeno bisogno di commentarlo.
Poi chi lo dice che non va bene? Tu? Quindi è una tua pura e semplice opinione, non di certo una verità come la vuoi far passare tu.
X il resto il tuo è un bel post filosofico teorico del classico politico che ha ben poco a che fare con la vita concreta e reale....poi ridurre il compartimento del turismo, una delle prime industrie in Italia, ad aprire un stabilimento balneare o l'agricoltura a piantare cicorie o il digirente che beve negroni è abbastanza ridicolo e offensivo x chi fa quei lavori. Il sud deve avere pari opportunità, ma l'opportunità gli deve essere data nei loro punti forti, non in quello che gli vogliono imporre gli altri...La parte sulla mentalità legaiola poi fa talmente ridere ed è totalmente gratuita che è meglio che taccio altrimenti divento offensivo anche io


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mica puoi ammazzare la gente, c è la legge da rispettare


la legge la decide lo stato è. se lo fanno in russia coi civili perchè non si può fare in italia coi mafiosi?
vai la con buone intenzioni ma se oppongono resistenza..... capita....


----------



## Sam (22 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E invece cosa? Dire che l'italia oggi è compatta dal punto di vista culturale è semplicemente un falso storico che non c'è nemmeno bisogno di commentarlo.
> Poi chi lo dice che non va bene? Tu? Quindi è una tua pura e semplice opinione, non di certo una verità come la vuoi far passare tu.
> X il resto il tuo è un bel post filosofico teorico del classico politico che ha ben poco a che fare con la vita concreta e reale....poi ridurre il compartimento del turismo, una delle prime industrie in Italia, ad aprire un stabilimento balneare o l'agricoltura a piantare cicorie o il digirente che beve negroni è abbastanza ridicolo e offensivo x chi fa quei lavori. Il sud deve avere pari opportunità, ma l'opportunità gli deve essere data nei loro punti forti, non in quello che gli vogliono imporre gli altri...La parte sulla mentalità legaiola poi fa talmente ridere ed è totalmente gratuita che è meglio che taccio altrimenti divento offensivo anche io


Tanto buonismo ipocrita che nasconde una volontà di mantenere uno status quo, spacciandolo come favorire i punti di forza.
E no, non lo dico solo io che non va bene. Lo dice chiunque guardi la concentrazione di inquinamento della regione padana, lo dice chiunque osservi il depopolamento delle aree del meridione, causate dalla migrazione delle persone al Nord per trovare lavoro in settori che non investono sul territorio, lo dicono gli stessi attivisti e classi politiche locali dei territori in questione.

Che poi tu lo accetti o meno, a me non frega nulla. Ma non venire a far passare la TUA idea come la realtà.
Perché ad oggi i numeri dicono che le persone lasciano le loro case al Sud per andare a vivere al Nord, perché non hanno possibilità di fare quello che amano nel posto che amano.
E non perché il Nord ha il punto di forza dell'industria, ma perché PER DECENNI la classe politica, con la connivenza di certi personaggi la cui fedina penale lascia a desiderare, ha permesso che qualsiasi forma di investimento industriale andasse in determinate zone del Paese, mentre il resto venisse lasciato alle mafie.
Il resto dei tuoi discorsi, se tali si possono definire, lascia il tempo che trova.

E piantala di dare dell'offensivo agli altri, perché il primo ad essere offensivo sei tu nei confronti del meridione.
Con quale autorità vieni a dirci che nel meridione si deve investire solo in agricoltura e turismo? Sulla base di quali dati? Di quali studi? Di quali illustri opinioni?
Sai sulla base di cosa? Sulla base della tua mentalità retrograda.

Non venire a giocare a specchio riflesso con le persone.
Sulla questione culturale, hai fatto bene. Non commentare. Perché se il commento equivale a quello che hai scritto nel resto, non aggiungi niente alla discussione.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oggi i miei hanno parlato con i miei zii di Milano e, miracolo che mi sono mantenuto. Una diceva: "Hanno eletto i peggiorihhh presidenti possibili a Camera e Senatohhh. Draghi, almeno, manteneva una certa autorità". Cioè, è incredibile come si bevano tutte le cahate partorite dai giornali spazzatura senza un minimo di analisi logica della realtà. E come nella politica, così nella musica e in tutte le altre cose...


Dragone Nostro


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il problema è più complesso di così.
> Tutte le regioni d'Italia sono vittime di corruzione e clientelismo. In Sicilia come in Lombardia (e Formigoni lo sa bene).
> La questione però va oltre questo: perché in alcune parti d'Italia si investe e in altre no? Perché si continua ad ignorare il problema di un Mezzogiorno che ha bisogno della presenza dello Stato?
> Non sarà mica che c'è interesse a tenere la mafia ben radicata sul territorio, in modo da garantire un sistema di potere connivente e parallelo a quello pubblico, che fa mangiare tutti: dal singolo sistema di caporalato nei campi giù in Salento, ai grandi appalti nelle grandi città del Nord?
> ...


lo stato deve aiutare le regione che sono indietro a mettersi al pari di quelli avanti, ma una volta fatto ognuno deve andare avanti anche con le proprie forze. L'essere umano funziona ad incentivi, se pantalone interviene sempre a ripianare i debiti secondo te il politico locale è incentivato a lavorare bene? e di conseguenza l'elettore è incentivato a votare quello che gestisce bene la cosa pubblica o quello che gli regala 50 euro per il voto?


----------



## Sam (22 Ottobre 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> lo stato deve aiutare le regione che sono indietro a mettersi al pari di quelli avanti, ma una volta fatto ognuno deve andare avanti anche con le proprie forze. L'essere umano funziona ad incentivi, se pantalone interviene sempre a ripianare i debiti secondo te il politico locale è incentivato a lavorare bene? e di conseguenza l'elettore è incentivato a votare quello che gestisce bene la cosa pubblica o quello che gli regala 50 euro per il voto?


Hai ragione, però guarda che ad oggi le ruberie ci sono proprio nelle regioni, a causa del decentramento amministrativo.
Negli enti locali come i Comuni, si lavora generalmente bene, al netto di situazioni particolari, perché i Sindaci fanno le nozze con i fichi secchi, dovendo fare i conti con le leggi, come il Patto di Stabilità, che impediscono qualsivoglia forma di investimento.
Per dirla terra terra, le strade nelle città fanno schifo perché per anni i Sindaci non hanno potuto investire e non hanno soldi tuttora, perché si sono fatte leggi scellerate, come l'abolizione dell'ICI a tutto spiano, che ha tolto risorse importanti dalle casse comunali senza una adeguata valutazione.


----------



## mil77 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> *Tanto buonismo ipocrita* che nasconde una volontà di mantenere uno status quo, spacciandolo come favorire i punti di forza.
> E no, non lo dico solo io che non va bene. Lo dice chiunque guardi la concentrazione di inquinamento della regione padana, lo dice chiunque osservi il depopolamento delle aree del meridione, causate dalla migrazione delle persone al Nord per trovare lavoro in settori che non investono sul territorio, lo dicono gli stessi attivisti e classi politiche locali dei territori in questione.
> 
> Che poi tu lo accetti o meno, a me non frega nulla. Ma non venire a far passare la TUA idea come la realtà.
> ...


Bravissimo, con la frase in neretto, ti sei detto da solo come sono le tue teorie. Poi se ti diverti a far passare tuoi pensieri come il classico politico, a mettere parole in bocca agli altri che non hanno detto, al buttarla in caciara ad offendere sempre gli altri....allora buon divertimento evidentemente non hai nulla di meglio da fare...


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Circolo di Cultura Omosessuale: "Arrivano anni di Medioevo e oscurantismo. Siamo pronti alla guerra."*


Più questi subumani vengono fuori e più godo per questo governo. Magari arrivasse davvero il medioevo per loro..


----------



## Sam (22 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Bravissimo, con la frase in neretto, ti sei detto da solo come sono le tue teorie. Poi se ti diverti a far passare tuoi pensieri come il classico politico, *a mettere parole in bocca agli altri che non hanno detto*, al buttarla in caciara ad offendere sempre gli altri....allora buon divertimento evidentemente non hai nulla di meglio da fare...





mil77 ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto non si capisce perché ci deve essere equità di investimenti nelle varie regioni....una regione che ha 10milioni di abitanti non potrà mai avere gli stessi investimenti di una regione di 5 milioni, e quella da 5 non potrà avere gli stessi di una da 1 milione...poi qua tu al posto di far migliorare il sud parli di indebolire il nord....il nord è industria...*se vuoi far progredire il sud non lo devi mettere in concorrenza con il nord, ma devi puntare tutta l'economia del sud su quelli che sono i punti forti....ossia turismo e agricoltura....*


Potevi aggiungerci un bel "sono stato frainteso".

E meno male che sono gli altri a giocare come i politici...


----------



## mil77 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Potevi aggiungerci un bel "sono stato frainteso".
> 
> E meno male che sono gli altri a giocare come i politici...


Quello l'ho detto e lo confermo e ci mancherebbe. Vuoi far migliorare il Sud? Investi dove concretamente sono forti e c'è possibilità di sviluppo a breve termine. Non con cose teoriche e filosofiche di cui se ne parla da decenni e decenni ed è rimasto sempre tutto come prima. Sei tu che denigri lavori nei settori come turismo e agricoltura che sono basilari x l'italia


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Zecche voi e chi vi sostiene



Speriamo che questo Governo - non pretendo tanto - sia meno succube di tali personaggi.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Più questi subumani vengono fuori e più godo per questo governo. *Magari arrivasse davvero il medioevo per loro..*



Non esagerare. Basterebbe aver un poco di buon senso che ormai si è perso.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mattarella sta facendo il suo dovere in modo irreprensibile. Pretendere che sia contento di vedere certi ministri è troppo.


Ma tu da quando sei diventato così?


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nel caso specifico ha ragione.
> 
> Frustrante vedere gente senza ne arte ne parte, arrivare a livelli apicali pur essendo incapace e senza nemmeno FARE FINTA di essere competente


Quando però gentaglia come di maio, speranza, spadafora, azzolina ecc diventavano ministri era contento lo zio? Immagino di sì vero?


----------



## Sam (22 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quello l'ho detto e lo confermo e ci mancherebbe. Vuoi far migliorare il Sud? Investi dove concretamente sono forti e c'è possibilità di sviluppo a breve termine. Non con cose teoriche e filosofiche di cui se ne parla da decenni e decenni ed è rimasto sempre tutto come prima.


E secondo te perché dopo decenni le cose sono ancora così, mentre le persone del Sud vanno al Nord per lavorare proprio nelle industrie di cui si parla, spesso anche con specializzazioni, lauree, master ecc.
Forse il problema non è nel punto di forza del territorio, ma nel fatto che non c'è volontà politica di rendere il Sud competitivo, perché è molto meglio lasciarlo in mano alle mafie e al caporalato.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma tu da quando sei diventato così?



Io sono sempre stato moderato. Ritengo sbagliato attaccare qualcuno per antipatia o supposti errori pregressi. Il PDR deve essere giudicato per quello che fa e Mattarella non mi pare abbia fatto qualcosa di sbagliato durante l‘ ultima crisi politica.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non conosco l'episodio di cui parli onestamente.
> 
> Ma non a caso ho parlato di numeri molto alti: almeno 15.000 killer
> 
> Lavoro da fare nel giro di 3 giorni, no deve esserci tempo per rappresaglie, per capire cosa succede, trattative, di difendersi, di nascondersi.


Essendo siciliano non posso che concordare, ma uno dei problemi sarebbe anche che ormai la mafia è infiltrata ad ogni livello in maniera clamorosa…


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la legge la decide lo stato è. se lo fanno in russia coi civili perchè non si può fare in italia coi mafiosi?
> vai la con buone intenzioni ma se oppongono resistenza..... capita....


Quoto 
Oltre al fatto che non parliamo di esseri umani ma bestie


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non esagerare. Basterebbe aver un poco di buon senso che ormai si è perso.


Mi hanno stancato tutti sti pagliacci..basta.
È ora che capiscano che stanno andando oltre


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quoto
> Oltre al fatto che non parliamo di esseri umani ma bestie


ma appunto bisogna darci un taglio alle cavolate buoniste.
poi i governi più duri son sempre quelli più rispettati.
non dico di diventare la turchia ma una sveglia ci vuole, viviamo a checchelandia.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quello l'ho detto e lo confermo e ci mancherebbe. Vuoi far migliorare il Sud? Investi dove concretamente sono forti e c'è possibilità di sviluppo a breve termine. Non con cose teoriche e filosofiche di cui se ne parla da decenni e decenni ed è rimasto sempre tutto come prima. Sei tu che denigri lavori nei settori come turismo e agricoltura che sono basilari x l'italia


non siamo tutti agricoltori e balneari  Ci sarabbe la possibilità di espandere e creare nuove attività industriali, sopratutto nel settore energetico e dell'automazione, ma se al nord vanno a piangere dal politico di turno per spostare le attività possiamo farci poco (vedasi Intel) ... Le mafie sono su tutto il territorio purtroppo


----------



## mil77 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non siamo tutti agricoltori e balneari  Ci sarabbe la possibilità di espandere e creare nuove attività industriali, sopratutto nel settore energetico e dell'automazione, ma se al nord vanno a piangere dal politico di turno per spostare le attività possiamo farci poco (vedasi Intel) ... Le mafie sono su tutto il territorio purtroppo


Vero dimenticavo l'energetico. Calabria e Puglia per es. Sono piene di eolico. Ecco un altro settore da sviluppare. Io non dico che gli altri settori non vadano sviluppati, ma se vuoi risultati concreti nel breve devi partire dai punti forti. Poi sviluppati quelli puoi dedicarti agli altri. Se non parliamo solo e sempre di teoria e mai di concretezza


----------



## mil77 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> *E secondo te perché dopo decenni le cose sono ancora così, *mentre le persone del Sud vanno al Nord per lavorare proprio nelle industrie di cui si parla, spesso anche con specializzazioni, lauree, master ecc.
> Forse il problema non è nel punto di forza del territorio, ma nel fatto che non c'è volontà politica di rendere il Sud competitivo, perché è molto meglio lasciarlo in mano alle mafie e al caporalato.


I motivi ce li ho ma scriverli qui è riduttivo....torno sempre alla cultura che è diversa. E non parlo di persone ma di territorio


----------



## Davidoff (23 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> E secondo te perché dopo decenni le cose sono ancora così, mentre le persone del Sud vanno al Nord per lavorare proprio nelle industrie di cui si parla, spesso anche con specializzazioni, lauree, master ecc.
> Forse il problema non è nel punto di forza del territorio, ma nel fatto che non c'è volontà politica di rendere il Sud competitivo, perché è molto meglio lasciarlo in mano alle mafie e al caporalato.


Parli del nulla. Il sud è in mano alle mafie,fino a quando non elimini quel problema l’equazione resta irrisolvibile, chi mai investirebbe in un territorio dove non c’è rispetto della legge e della proprietà privata? Per rendere il sud competitivo a livello primo mondo dovresti sostituire tutta la popolazione con tedeschi o giapponesi, altrimenti avresti sempre i residui della mentalità mafiosa che renderebbero vano qualsiasi tentativo di sviluppo. L ‘Italia ha certi problemi non solo per imposizione dall’alto, ma per caratteristiche ataviche irrisolvibili, salvo regimi totalitari malvisti che diano una ripulita al marciume.


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Speriamo non ci sia un altra ondata di covid, perchè da quello che ho sentito il ministro della salute è uno speranza 2 super fan del vaccino


questo è un altro ignorante o corrotto.
come dicevo tempo fa. Italia saldamente nelle mani del nwo.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma appunto bisogna darci un taglio alle cavolate buoniste.
> poi i governi più duri son sempre quelli più rispettati.
> non dico di diventare la turchia ma una sveglia ci vuole, viviamo a checchelandia.


Assolutamente.
In certe situazioni ci vuole il pugno duro. Basta smancerie e buonismo. Un mafioso perde il diritto di essere considerato un essere un umano e non merita nessun rispetto e non deve MAI essere tutelato dalla legge. La società di oggi sta scadendo nel ridicolo perché ci siamo rammolliti


----------



## smallball (23 Ottobre 2022)

Intanto stamattina alle 10.30 ci sarà la tradizionale cerimonia della campanella


----------



## sunburn (23 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Assolutamente.
> In certe situazioni ci vuole il pugno duro. Basta smancerie e buonismo. Un mafioso perde il diritto di essere considerato un essere un umano e non merita nessun rispetto e non deve MAI essere tutelato dalla legge. La società di oggi sta scadendo nel ridicolo perché ci siamo rammolliti


Non è una battaglia che si possa combattere per via legislativa. Se si prevedesse la sospensione delle garanzie previste dallo Stato liberale di diritto, chi e come garantirebbe che tale sospensione venga in concreto applicata solo e soltanto ai mafiosi? Basterebbe muovere un’accusa pretestuosa di mafia a una persona sgradita, che però non ha nulla a che vedere con la mafia, per azzerarne i diritti. Saremmo tutti potenzialmente in balia dell’arbitrio del potere giudiziario e del potere esecutivo. Strada a mio parere non percorribile.
La battaglia deve essere combattuta sul piano culturale ed economico, soffocando le fonti di guadagno che alimentano la criminalità organizzata.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Ottobre 2022)

Intanto il criminale se n'è appena andato, si spera per sempre, dal palazzo. Le cose andranno da schifo, ma sono sicurissimo che non lo rimpiangeremo per niente. Le uniche cose che ha fatto è rinchiudere i non vaccinati a casa, mantenere fino allo sfinimento le misure assurde del Conte-bis sulle mascherine (solidarietà ai poveri bambini costretti a tenere le museruole ogni giorno per 5 ore) e pagare armi all'Ucraina (ma il problema è il reddito di cittadinanza, vero?).


----------



## hakaishin (23 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non è una battaglia che si possa combattere per via legislativa. Se si prevedesse la sospensione delle garanzie previste dallo Stato liberale di diritto, chi e come garantirebbe che tale sospensione venga in concreto applicata solo e soltanto ai mafiosi? Basterebbe muovere un’accusa pretestuosa di mafia a una persona sgradita, che però non ha nulla a che vedere con la mafia, per azzerarne i diritti. Saremmo tutti potenzialmente in balia dell’arbitrio del potere giudiziario e del potere esecutivo. Strada a mio parere non percorribile.
> La battaglia deve essere combattuta sul piano culturale ed economico, soffocando le fonti di guadagno che alimentano la criminalità organizzata.


Discorso corretto ma che non porta a nulla. La mafia va combattuto solo con la forza


----------



## babsodiolinter (23 Ottobre 2022)

Per il turismo siamo tranquilli..


----------



## ARKANA (23 Ottobre 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Per il turismo siamo tranquilli..


Ahahahha questa ha 70 e si veste da pagliaccio ahaaha


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto il criminale se n'è appena andato, si spera per sempre, dal palazzo. Le cose andranno da schifo, ma sono sicurissimo che non lo rimpiangeremo per niente. Le uniche cose che ha fatto è rinchiudere i non vaccinati a casa, mantenere fino allo sfinimento le misure assurde del Conte-bis sulle mascherine (solidarietà ai poveri bambini costretti a tenere le museruole ogni giorno per 5 ore) e pagare armi all'Ucraina *(ma il problema è il reddito di cittadinanza, vero?*).


hai paura di rimanere scoperto?


----------



## fabri47 (23 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hai paura di rimanere scoperto?


Io non ho i requisiti nemmeno per prenderlo adesso e non ci punto neanche. Semplicemente, è un problema creato a tavolino. Basterebbe che le regioni riformassero i centri per l'impiego. La legge del reddito non dice che uno può prendere il reddito senza lavorare e moltissimi li hanno beccati. 

Che poi, non fanno controlli per andare contro i 5 stelle e far vedere che danno i soldi a chi sta a spasso quando in realtà in questo modo li favoriscono, perchè è ovvio che la maggioranza degli italiani vuole prendere il reddito senza fare nulla e se continuano a non controllarli, il M5S, a cui ovviamente va bene questa situazione, continuerà ad avere buoni percentuali.

Sul lato economico, invece, crea più buchi di bilancio l'invio di armi in Ucraina per non parlare della sanità, ulteriormente danneggiata con questi obblighi vergognosi e sanitariamente illogici.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Ottobre 2022)

Bene. Ora si inizi a passare ai fatti.


----------



## mil77 (23 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto il criminale se n'è appena andato, si spera per sempre, dal palazzo. Le cose andranno da schifo, ma sono sicurissimo che non lo rimpiangeremo per niente. Le uniche cose che ha fatto è rinchiudere i non vaccinati a casa, mantenere fino allo sfinimento le misure assurde del Conte-bis sulle mascherine (solidarietà ai poveri bambini costretti a tenere le museruole ogni giorno per 5 ore) e pagare armi all'Ucraina (ma il problema è il reddito di cittadinanza, vero?).


Di quelli che hai elencato il reddito di cittadinanza dato a chi non spetta è sicuramente il problema principale.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Di quelli che hai elencato il reddito di cittadinanza dato a chi non spetta è sicuramente il problema principale.


Più dei tanti italiani che aspettano il cibo alla caritas?


----------



## mil77 (23 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Più dei tanti italiani che aspettano il cibo alla caritas?


Ho detto rispetto ai problemi che hai elencato tu.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non è una battaglia che si possa combattere per via legislativa. Se si prevedesse la sospensione delle garanzie previste dallo Stato liberale di diritto, chi e come garantirebbe che tale sospensione venga in concreto applicata solo e soltanto ai mafiosi? Basterebbe muovere un’accusa pretestuosa di mafia a una persona sgradita, che però non ha nulla a che vedere con la mafia, per azzerarne i diritti. Saremmo tutti potenzialmente in balia dell’arbitrio del potere giudiziario e del potere esecutivo. Strada a mio parere non percorribile.
> La battaglia deve essere combattuta sul piano culturale ed economico, soffocando le fonti di guadagno che alimentano la criminalità organizzata.



La mafia non la combatti seguendo le regole.
Se lo fai, ne ammazzano uno dei buoni.

Se continui ad andarci pesante, ne ammazzano un altro, secondo avvertimento.

E cosi via.

Se lo vuoi fare devi calpestare ogni regola, e non sarebbe una decisione facile, lo so.

Combattere un' entità seguendo regole restrittive che il tuo avversario non segue, ti condanna in partenza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Ottobre 2022)

Cingolani resta consulente di Meloni sul tema energetico a titolo gratuito.​


----------



## pazzomania (23 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Cingolani resta consulente di Meloni sul tema energetico a titolo gratuito.​



Ottimo


----------



## Milanoide (23 Ottobre 2022)

Però sulla questione meridionale butto lì qualche sassolino.

Quando Marchionne fra le righe buttava li che in alcuni stabilimenti al sud vi erano tassi di assenteismo inaccettabili, a quale fenomeno, se non culturale del fottere la controparte, si riferiva?

Ad uno sputo da dove abito, un ex dipendente microelectronics in pensione, dal suo garage, si è inventato una attività di controllo dei microchips che nel volgere di pochi anni ha assunto migliaia di persone e ora fattura centinaia di milioni. Ora i laureandi ingegneri siciliani firmano un contratto di lavoro prima ancora di completare gli studi e finire catapultati in Brianza. Si spera che qualcuno di loro semini poi nella meravigliosa isola. Ma è realmente possibile? E questi sono investimenti privati. L'amministrazione pubblica può agevolare gli investimenti in certe aree. Ma qualcuno ci ritorna al sud? Se semina qualcosa, qualcosa attecchisce?
Oppure si forma istantaneamente la fila delle clientele, del malaffare, del parassitismo?
Se qualcuno ti viene a bruciare l'attività quando poi le forze dell'ordine vengono a prelevare i responsabili possono svolgere il loro lavoro o nel quartiere tirano su le barricate e dalle finestre tirano giù di tutto?

Mancano gli investimenti pubblici dice Sam.
Però uno dei problemi della sanità meridionale è che magari di macchinari all'avanguardia per fare RMN ne hanno. Ma restano fermi per anni per mancanza di personale in grado di farli funzionare.
E nonostante le spese in macchinari, mi trovo allo IEO di Milano donne del sud con tumori al quarto stadio che in due anni di esami, al sud, nessuno aveva notato/diagnosticato.

Un po' come assumere all'atac centinaia di autisti senza patente. E parliamo di Roma.

In gran parte di queste cose i partiti politici di destra e le clientele appese hanno delle colpe CO-LO-SSA-LI. Basterà cambiare nome ad un Ministero per invertire la rotta?

Lasciamo perdere scelte scellerate acchiappa voti come l'abolizione dell'ICI (bravo Sam) ed anche il finanziamento pubblico ai partiti.

Ma la vera domanda è: se il sud si sente così vittima e discriminato, perché mai sono nate le leghe nordiste e non un movimento di riscossa meridionale? Ma riscossa nei fatti, nei comportamenti, non con gli slogan ed il blablabla.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Cingolani resta consulente di Meloni sul tema energetico a titolo gratuito.​


Ahahahahhah. Ministro della salute pro-green pass, all'economia quello che dà il tu a Draghi ed ora pure quello che vuole spegnere le luci per tot ore. Siamo messi apposto. Draghi-bis senza Draghi.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Cingolani resta consulente di Meloni sul tema energetico a titolo gratuito.​


avrei preferito l'imitazione di Crozza


----------



## Sam (23 Ottobre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Parli del nulla. Il sud è in mano alle mafie,fino a quando non elimini quel problema l’equazione resta irrisolvibile, chi mai investirebbe in un territorio dove non c’è rispetto della legge e della proprietà privata? Per rendere il sud competitivo a livello primo mondo dovresti sostituire tutta la popolazione con tedeschi o giapponesi, altrimenti avresti sempre i residui della mentalità mafiosa che renderebbero vano qualsiasi tentativo di sviluppo. L ‘Italia ha certi problemi non solo per imposizione dall’alto, ma per caratteristiche ataviche irrisolvibili, salvo regimi totalitari malvisti che diano una ripulita al marciume.


Il Sud è in mano alle mafie perché lo Stato vuole che sia in mano alle mafie.

L'ho già detto prima.
Abbiamo uno Stato che non fa lo Stato, ma che fa solo interessi dei singoli potentati con cui ha intrallazzi.
La mafia conviene, perché permette a questa gente di guadagnare.

E sul sostituire tutta la popolazione, perdonami, ma dici una roba fuori dal mondo.
Al Sud non sono tutti mafiosi. C'è tantissima brava gente che lotta ogni giorno contro un sistema di potere che si è radicato nell'eccessiva burocrazia, nelle lungaggini della giustizia, e nell'assenza totale della presenza del potere pubblico.
E molti di quelli che dici che dovrebbero venire sostituiti con tedeschi o giapponesi sono al Nord a lavorare e a sostenere l'industria. 
Senza i meridionali al Nord tre quarti della ricchezza padana andrebbe a ramengo.
Sono mafiosi anche quelli?

La mafia è l'alternativa al potere pubblico che governa il territorio. Ed è lì perché è stata lasciata lì.
E chi ha provato a combatterla, come Giovanni Falcone, Paolo Borsellino, C.A. Dalla Chiesa, Boris Giuliano, Rocco Chinnici è stato ucciso perché lasciato solo dallo Stato, che ha minimizzato o ignorato il problema.

La gente del Sud non ha nulla a che vedere con questo, e la dimostrazione te l'ha data Mafia Capitale a Roma.
La dimostrazione te l'ha data la corruzione e le associazioni a delinquere nella Regione Lombardia.
E quella gente lì non aveva la coppola e parlava siciliano.
Ovunque il potere pubblico latiti e si creino storture, vien fuori la mafia. Ed è un fenomeno italiano, non meridionale.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3645
> 
> Bene. Ora si inizi a passare ai fatti.



Troppo simpatica la bimba.

E speriamo che in questa foto sia racchiuso il passato e il futuro del paese, il male e il bene.


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il Sud è in mano alle mafie perché lo Stato vuole che sia in mano alle mafie.
> 
> L'ho già detto prima.
> Abbiamo uno Stato che non fa lo Stato, ma che fa solo interessi dei singoli potentati con cui ha intrallazzi.
> ...


Milano e dintorni è in mano alle ndrine che si allargano a macchia d’olio sempre più.. e non solo Milano. Mica vengon dalla Val d’Aosta quelli..

Sulla differenza di passo tra Nord e Sud io non so a cosa sia dovuta in principio ma a livello di senso civico, del dovere, cultura del lavoro e rispetto della cosa pubblica siamo su due pianeti diversi proprio è talmente palese che fa sorridere doverlo sottolineare.


----------



## Davidoff (23 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il Sud è in mano alle mafie perché lo Stato vuole che sia in mano alle mafie.
> 
> L'ho già detto prima.
> Abbiamo uno Stato che non fa lo Stato, ma che fa solo interessi dei singoli potentati con cui ha intrallazzi.
> ...


Tu continui a pensare che l’approccio debba essere dall’alto verso il basso, per me servono entrambe le cose, serve anche un cambio di mentalità della popolazione locale. Le organizzazioni mafiose sono dappertutto ma, mi dispiace dirlo, in certe zone si radicano più facilmente per motivi sociali, economici, storici e politici. Il sud è intrappolato in questo loop dal secolo scorso e purtroppo quelli che non lo accettano di solito emigrano per cercare condizioni migliori, perché in loco non si riesce a creare la massa critica necessaria al cambiamento.


----------



## vota DC (23 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il Sud è in mano alle mafie perché lo Stato vuole che sia in mano alle mafie.
> 
> L'ho già detto prima.
> Abbiamo uno Stato che non fa lo Stato, ma che fa solo interessi dei singoli potentati con cui ha intrallazzi.
> ...


E Robert Fico in Slovacchia premier marionetta degli ndranghetisti?
Ci sono le solite famiglie. Dove hanno pochi seguaci puntano subito al colpaccio cercandosi di prendersi i politici e i media (non è un caso che Giuliani a new York abbia pessima fama dato che ha ingabbiato il clan Gambino,poi il citato caso Fico dove già i calabresi sono quattro gatti e gli ndranghetisti una piccola frazione di quei quattro gatti), al nord quelle famiglie hanno una consistenza più grossa e ti riescono a toccare gli appalti. Al sud basta fare la proporzione di ndranghetisti e fiancheggiatori sulla popolazione per capire che anche se sono meno dell'1% il loro numero è così grosso che fanno operazioni pezzenti tipo chiedere il pizzo ai negozianti perché appalti e politici li hanno già in pugno e sono così ricchi che hanno esaurito le idee per espandersi.


----------



## Sam (23 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Milano e dintorni è in mano alle ndrine che si allargano a macchia d’olio sempre più.. e non solo Milano. Mica vengon dalla Val d’Aosta quelli..
> 
> Sulla differenza di passo tra Nord e Sud io non so a cosa sia dovuta in principio ma a livello di senso civico, del dovere, cultura del lavoro e rispetto della cosa pubblica siamo su due pianeti diversi proprio è talmente palese che fa sorridere doverlo sottolineare.


Nessuno ha mai detto che la mafia al nord non ci sia.
Anzi, semmai la questione dovrebbe suonare come un campanello d'allarme: come mai visto che al Nord c'è più senso civico che a Sud, la mafia si espande, come dici tu, a macchia d'olio? Come mai Milano è diventata una fogna a cielo aperto, tra mafia meridionale, mafia nigeriana, criminalità organizzata autoctona, e criminalità di immigrati che rendono la città invivibile?

Se ci fosse questa cultura differente non dovrebbe essere diversa la situazione?

E ricordiamo anche che Bossi e compagnia con la 'ndrangheta ci hanno fatto affari. Giusto per rimanere in tema della cultura del Nord Italia.



Davidoff ha scritto:


> Tu continui a pensare che l’approccio debba essere dall’alto verso il basso, per me servono entrambe le cose, serve anche un cambio di mentalità della popolazione locale. Le organizzazioni mafiose sono dappertutto ma, mi dispiace dirlo, in certe zone si radicano più facilmente per motivi sociali, economici, storici e politici. Il sud è intrappolato in questo loop dal secolo scorso e purtroppo quelli che non lo accettano di solito emigrano per cercare condizioni migliori, perché in loco non si riesce a creare la massa critica necessaria al cambiamento.


Certo, perché DEVE essere calato dall'alto.
Lo Stato deve entrare di nuovo in possesso del territorio, mostrando la sua presenza, ed eliminando quella parallela delle organizzazioni mafiose.
Come puoi pensare che la gente smetta di sostenere volontariamente o meno la mafia, se non c'è alternativa.
Se il mafioso ti brucia il negozio perché non hai pagato e lo Stato non fa niente?
Se un disgraziato come Peppino Impastato si è ribellato, l'hanno ammazzato e lo Stato diceva tramite i giornali che si era suicidato, perché la Politica con i mafiosi ci andava a letto.

L'ha detto anche Falcone quando ha parlato del Prefetto Mori: quando lo Stato ha smesso di interessarsi al problema la mafia ha proliferato.

Ed è così ovunque.
Guarda la storia delle tangenti che Toigo ha dovuto pagare e delle pressioni al limite del mafioso dalla Fininvest, che controllava il Ministero delle Poste. C'è un bel video di Travaglio che ne parla.
Non è mafia quella? Certo che lo è.

Ed è chiaro che se tu Stato non intervieni mai, alla fine la gente prende la mafia per la normalità. Come potrebbe essere altrimenti?
Come fai a dire che le persone devono cambiare mentalità, se la mentalità non può essere cambiata perché lo Stato non esiste, e quindi la mafia è di fatto l'unica normalità possibile?


----------



## __king george__ (23 Ottobre 2022)

quindi è ufficialmente entrato in vigore? ci siamo?


----------



## Blu71 (23 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quindi è ufficialmente entrato in vigore? ci siamo?



Si. Silvio permettendo


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha mai detto che la mafia al nord non ci sia.
> Anzi, semmai la questione dovrebbe suonare come un campanello d'allarme: come mai visto che al Nord c'è più senso civico che a Sud, la mafia si espande, come dici tu, a macchia d'olio? Come mai Milano è diventata una fogna a cielo aperto, tra mafia meridionale, mafia nigeriana, criminalità organizzata autoctona, e criminalità di immigrati che rendono la città invivibile?
> 
> Se ci fosse questa cultura differente non dovrebbe essere diversa la situazione?
> ...


È successo per “colonizzazione” molto semplice, coi soldi della malavita hanno acquistato interi quartieri e ne hanno fatto le basi della loro attività al Nord… la dinamica che sia Roma Napoli o New York è sempre la stessa.

Ci sono vie di Milano e Brianza dove se entra una volante delle forza dell’ordine non ne esce intera, migliaia di attività sono costrette ad acquistare prodotti da certe “filiere” se non vogliono avere problemi seri.. è stato trapiantato il sistema in maniera diretta, mezza Calabria vive a Milano.

Questo è il problema “illegalità”, poi c’è quello della cultura del meridionale (mi spiace per le tante brave persone che ci sono e fanno eccezione) dove vediamo come al Sud i dati registrino le maggiori medie di assenteismo sul lavoro, concessione sussidi di invalidità, giornate annue di indennità di malattia, bassa efficienza lavorativa oltre ad una sproporzione epica tra dipendenti PA, fondi erogati e servizi non erogati.

Il paragone è impietoso purtroppo.


----------



## Sam (23 Ottobre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E Robert Fico in Slovacchia premier marionetta degli ndranghetisti?
> Ci sono le solite famiglie. Dove hanno pochi seguaci puntano subito al colpaccio cercandosi di prendersi i politici e i media (non è un caso che Giuliani a new York abbia pessima fama dato che ha ingabbiato il clan Gambino,poi il citato caso Fico dove già i calabresi sono quattro gatti e gli ndranghetisti una piccola frazione di quei quattro gatti), al nord quelle famiglie hanno una consistenza più grossa e ti riescono a toccare gli appalti. *Al sud basta fare la proporzione di ndranghetisti e fiancheggiatori sulla popolazione per capire che anche se sono meno dell'1% il loro numero è così grosso che fanno operazioni pezzenti tipo chiedere il pizzo ai negozianti perché appalti e politici li hanno già in pugno e sono così ricchi che hanno esaurito le idee per espandersi.*


Appunto, la Politica è connivente.
Ma non solo la politica locale, anche quella nazionale.
La politica locale è marcia fino al midollo, perché nelle pieghe della burocrazia e della delocalizzazione selvaggia, di fatto la mafia controlla tutto e mette il politico che fa più comodo al potere.
Il cittadino medio vede nello Stato qualcosa di marcio, qualcosa di malato e colluso con il Sistema che produce ingiustizia sul territorio.
E ha due scelte: o si fa ammazzare o collabora e porta il pane a casa. Non ha alternative.

Lo Stato lo sa e non fa nulla.
D'altronde, che Ciancimino fosse il volto politico di Totò Riina lo si sapeva. E Andreotti lo sapeva bene, visto che era l'amico degli amici.
Ma fino a che ha fatto comodo è rimasto lì.


----------



## Sam (23 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> È successo per “colonizzazione” molto semplice, coi soldi della malavita hanno acquistato interi quartieri e ne hanno fatto le basi della loro attività al Nord… la dinamica che sia Roma Napoli o New York è sempre la stessa.
> 
> *Ci sono vie di Milano e Brianza dove se entra una volante delle forza dell’ordine non ne esce intera*, migliaia di attività sono costrette ad acquistare prodotti da certe “filiere” se non vogliono avere problemi seri.. è stato trapiantato il sistema in maniera diretta, mezza Calabria vive a Milano.
> 
> ...


Esatto! Qui hai centrato il punto della questione.
Che sia Reggio Calabria o Milano, il discorso è lo stesso. Dove lo Stato ha smesso di intervenire in maniera massiccia, la mafia ha preso il controllo, al punto da diventare una forza che può contrastare il potere pubblico.
Ecco perché il Sud è una terra di nessuno in mano alle mafie.
E se tu parli di qualche via a Milano, pensa intere regioni come sono messe.

Ma questo ti evidenzia anche un'altra cosa che è comune: la cultura del terrore.
La gente a Milano paga il pizzo come lo pagano a Palermo sempre per lo stesso motivo: lo Stato non c'è e il cittadino ha paura perché non si sente tutelato dalle Istituzioni.

E al Sud c'è poi l'aggravante che non c'è niente. Non c'è economia, non c'è investimento, non c'è nulla.
Quindi il cittadino si ritrova con la paura della mafia e con la prospettiva di rimanere senza niente da mangiare.
La madre ha paura che se gli ammazzano il figlio, con le lungaggini della giustizia, non vedrà mai più i criminali pagare.

Poi possiamo anche parlare del carattere un po' da ostentazione del napoletano, e che caratterizza la Camorra dalla 'ndrangheta. Sono tutti discorsi validi, ma che non sono la base del problema.

L'assenteismo e lo scollamento generale verso la Pubblica Amministrazione è un altro esempio dello stesso problema.
Il cittadino vede nello Stato un ladro, quindi ruba a sua volta.
Il politico per prendere voti, fa l'amico degli amici, e fa assumere la gentaglia negli enti pubblici.
Un circolo vizioso.

Ma che non è un problema di tradizione del Sud, ma un problema di una terra lasciata marcire per anni che nella criminalità organizzata ha trovato la sua dimensione. Una dimensione, però, che fa comodo a tutti.
Perché se il Sud funzionasse, vorrei vedere quell'idiota di Zaia cosa si potrebbe inventare per imboccare l'elettorato, mentre nasconde le malefatte e le tangenti che ha preso e che prende il suo Partito.

Il Nord non è che sia culturalmente migliore del Sud, perché quando c'era da dimostrarlo, ha rubato esattamente come rubavano al di sotto del Po.
Semplicemente ha il lavoro. Quindi un cittadino ha la possibilità di non finire a spasso.
Al Sud o te ne vai o lavori in nero e rubi allo Stato o finisci a fare il mafioso. Non hai alternative.


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Esatto! Qui hai centrato il punto della questione.
> Che sia Reggio Calabria o Milano, il discorso è lo stesso. Dove lo Stato ha smesso di intervenire in maniera massiccia, la mafia ha preso il controllo, al punto da diventare una forza che può contrastare il potere pubblico.
> Ecco perché il Sud è una terra di nessuno in mano alle mafie.
> E se tu parli di qualche via a Milano, pensa intere regioni come sono messe.
> ...


Finché si deresponsabilizza la collettività dando la colpa di tutto allo Stato impossibile coltivare una cultura diffusa dal basso che punti a risolvere i problemi anzi li si ingigantisce.. troppo comodo saltare il tornello, buttare l’immondizia dal finestrino, non dichiarare redditi nè proprietà e giustificarsi con la mancata attenzione dello Stato.

La politica locale sui servizi può incidere parecchio e te lo dico per esperienza ma se mancano i principi base del rispetto e buona educazione si combina poco ed è una cultura che non assimili dall’oggi al domani.

Mi spiace ma economicamente e socialmente parlando il Sud fa davvero poco per cambiare lo status quo e addirittura ha un effetto peggiorativo sul resto del paese, è come l’amico grasso e pigro che rallenta tutto il gruppo di corsa a scuola ma esige di non essere lasciato indietro, pretende di mangiare come un maiale e poter correre insieme agli altri, tutti lo sanno e vedono ma nessuno può fare niente perché in classe c’è pure lui e si sopporta perché quantomeno è simpatico.


----------



## Sam (23 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Finché si deresponsabilizza la collettività dando la colpa di tutto allo Stato impossibile coltivare una cultura diffusa dal basso che punti a risolvere i problemi anzi li si ingigantisce.. *troppo comodo saltare il tornello, buttare l’immondizia dal finestrino, non dichiarare redditi nè proprietà e giustificarsi con la mancata attenzione dello Stato*.
> 
> La politica locale sui servizi può incidere parecchio e te lo dico per esperienza ma se mancano i principi base del rispetto e buona educazione si combina poco ed è una cultura che non assimili dall’oggi al domani.
> 
> Mi spiace ma economicamente e socialmente parlando il Sud fa davvero poco per cambiare lo status quo e addirittura ha un effetto peggiorativo sul resto del paese, è come l’amico grasso e pigro che rallenta tutto il gruppo di corsa a scuola ma esige di non essere lasciato indietro, pretende di mangiare come un maiale e poter correre insieme agli altri, tutti lo sanno e vedono ma nessuno può fare niente perché in classe c’è pure lui e si sopporta perché quantomeno è simpatico.


Dai su, queste cose le si fanno a Palermo come le si fanno a Bergamo. Suvvia.
C'è mezza imprenditoria nel Nord che non paga una lira di tasse. Le mascherine buttate a terra le si trovano ovunque.
Milano Zona Bicocca era un bivacco di gente che vomitava per strada e lasciava bottiglie di birra sui marciapiedi.
Le m3rde dei cani non raccolte le ho viste nella bergamasca come le ho viste nel Sud Italia.
Per non parlare dello schifo sversato nel Po.
Andiamo. Son tutti meridionali quelli lì? Ma per favore...

La cultura dal basso di cui tu parli non può esistere se tu Stato non dai l'esempio e non ci sei, e quando ci sei fai le veci del criminale.
Che rispetto per le Istituzioni puoi pretendere in un posto dove le Istituzioni sono colluse con la mafia? Perché si pretende onestà dal cittadino, se lo Stato per primo non è onesto?

Non si sta deresponsabilizzando la collettività, perché il fatto stesso che la mafia oggi si espanda a Milano, ti dimostra che la collettività si comporta alla stessa maniera ovunque. Perché le tangenti e la corruzione la si fa in due. Non basta il siciliano con la lupara che i soldi li dà, c'è un milanese dietro che quei soldi li ha presi.
Si sta dicendo che le cause sono da ricercarsi altrove, ed è un problema più complesso del _quelli del Sud non hanno voglia di fare niente_. C'è una volontà precisa di tenere le così come sono. La collettività si comporta di conseguenza. Se tu crei un far west non puoi pensare di ritrovare ordine.
C'era un problema con gli Ulivi del Salento con la Xylella? Lo Stato li ha abbattuti e se n'è andato. Ha lasciato il territorio nel disastro più totale e se n'è lavato le mani. Fa niente se il contadino ha perso l'unica fonte di reddito.
Come si può pretendere che non ci si rivolga alle mafie?

La Lega ha fatto un danno enorme a questo Paese. Ha portato una cultura falsa che persino in coloro che non la votano ha lasciato degli strascichi.

EDIT: aggiungo questa immagine, perché le parole di Falcone sono un chiaro monito al problema nella sua reale dimensione.


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Ottobre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> questo è un altro ignorante o corrotto.
> come dicevo tempo fa. Italia saldamente nelle mani del nwo.
> Vedi l'allegato 3640


Continuerò a fare ciò che ho fatto finora, me ne batto il catso sia di me stesso ma sopratutto degli altri. Nessun problema, che si buchino pure ogni 3 giorni


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Ottobre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Continuerò a fare ciò che ho fatto finora, me ne batto il catso sia di me stesso ma sopratutto degli altri. Nessun problema, che si buchino pure ogni 3 giorni


si ma i cacchini sono solo uno delle tante.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Ottobre 2022)

*Cingolani all'Adnkronos: "Sarò advisor del governo per le questioni energetiche, a lavoro per superare l'inverno e fronteggiare l'emergenza che stiamo fronteggiando".

Ciriani, ministro dei rapporti con il Parlamento: "Il primo dossier di cui si occuperà il governo sarà l'energia e la collaborazione con Cingolani sarà gratuita e nell'interesse dell'Italia".*

*Come spiegato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, la notizia della collaborazione del governo Meloni con Cingolani è emersa "a margine della cerimonia della campanella".*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Cingolani all'Adnkronos: "Sarò advisor del governo per le questioni energetiche, a lavoro per superare l'inverno e fronteggiare l'emergenza che stiamo fronteggiando".
> 
> Ciriani, ministro dei rapporti con il Parlamento: "Il primo dossier di cui si occuperà il governo sarà l'energia e la collaborazione con Cingolani sarà gratuita e nell'interesse dell'Italia".
> 
> Come spiegato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, la notizia della collaborazione del governo Meloni con Cingolani è emersa "a margine della cerimonia della campanella".*


Basti vedere l'abbraccio tra la Melona e il Drago ed il tanto tempo che si sono messi a parlare prima che rientrassero per il passaggio del campanellino. Sono ufficialmente pessimista su questo governo, fino a che non vedrò fatti concreti per il bene del popolo. Draghi, Cingolani, in un governo con Berlusconi che ha un partito di cui ha perso il controllo. Ho i brividi solo a vedere certi nomi.

E non mi si venga a dire che tifo per il PD e M5S, sono tutte facce della stessa medaglia, mi fanno schifo tutti.


----------



## Maurizio91 (23 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il Sud è in mano alle mafie perché lo Stato vuole che sia in mano alle mafie.
> 
> L'ho già detto prima.
> Abbiamo uno Stato che non fa lo Stato, ma che fa solo interessi dei singoli potentati con cui ha intrallazzi.
> ...


Concordo.
Non c'entra il buonismo (che in questo sede abbiamo la libera possibilità di bypassare) ma la semplice constatazione.
Quelli del sud si laureano, vanno al nord e lavorano nelle aziende, senza alcuna difficoltà di sorta.
Complementare a questo potrei dirla anche in un altro modo: un laureato in ingegneria del sud si incontra con un laureato in ingegneria del nord e parlano la stessa lingua; competenze sovrapponibili. Posso parlare in tal senso anche per quanto riguarda Scienze Biologiche. 
I problemi sono altri, e sono quelli che hai scritto


----------



## Swaitak (23 Ottobre 2022)

Certo che non deve essere bello incontrare quello che col culo sporco al tuo primo giorno da pdc


----------



## Swaitak (23 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Cingolani all'Adnkronos: "Sarò advisor del governo per le questioni energetiche, a lavoro per superare l'inverno e fronteggiare l'emergenza che stiamo fronteggiando".
> 
> Ciriani, ministro dei rapporti con il Parlamento: "Il primo dossier di cui si occuperà il governo sarà l'energia e la collaborazione con Cingolani sarà gratuita e nell'interesse dell'Italia".
> 
> Come spiegato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, la notizia della collaborazione del governo Meloni con Cingolani è emersa "a margine della cerimonia della campanella".*


a me Cingolani non fa impazzire, anche se sembra una brava persona.
La situazione è critica, e siamo nei mesi caldi per le decisioni che ci porteranno a superare i prossimi 3 anni o ci affosseranno per sempre.
Ci sta che rimanga come consulente e persona informata dei fatti, ricominciare da capo sarebbe peggio.

Per il resto montino sto quarzo di rigassificatore non appena ce lo spediscono, non importa dove.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Ottobre 2022)

*Il Fatto Quotidiano: Giorgia smentisce Giorgia. Fitto si oppose al Recovery Fund, Schillaci è pro-green pass e la Castellone non demonizza il reddito di cittadinanza.*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto Quotidiano: Giorgia smentisce Giorgia. Fitto si oppose al Recovery Fund, Schillaci è pro-green pass e la Calderone non demonizza il reddito di cittadinanza.*


Calderone* 

chiedo scusa per l'errore.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Ottobre 2022)

*A Zona Bianca, Brindisi esulta per il ministro della salute pro-vax e provoca la Schilirò: "I no-vax si aspettavano un ministro con le loro idee, invece sono stati messi sotto un treno".*


----------



## Devil man (24 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *A Zona Bianca, Brindisi esulta per il ministro della salute pro-vax e provoca la Schilirò: "I no-vax si aspettavano un ministro con le loro idee, invece sono stati messi sotto un treno".*


ma dove siamo alle elementari? queste provocazioni 

l'era del covid è finita e chi non si è vaccinato ha vinto in salute, come scritto su Sky news, la sospensione di 1 milione di multe per gli over 50 è già in arrivo

game over


----------



## Simo98 (24 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto Quotidiano: Giorgia smentisce Giorgia. Fitto si oppose al Recovery Fund, Schillaci è pro-green pass e la Castellone non demonizza il reddito di cittadinanza.*


Se qualcuno davvero pensava che questo governo sarebbe stato no-vax, no Europa, no supporto Ucraina, abolizione del reddito di cittadinanza e mancato seguito della linea Draghi (per avere i soldi del PNRR) o è un ingenuo o un incurabile romantico


----------



## Simo98 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno davvero pensava che questo governo sarebbe stato no-vax, no Europa, no supporto Ucraina, abolizione del reddito di cittadinanza e mancato seguito della linea Draghi (per avere i soldi del PNRR) o è un ingenuo o un incurabile romantico


Nel concreto l'unica cosa che cambierà sarà l'atteggiamento retrogrado e conservatore su temi come aborto eutanasia droghe leggere (roba che pure M5S e PD non hanno fatto) e forse qualcosa sulle migrazioni. Stop


----------



## fabri47 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ma dove siamo alle elementari? queste provocazioni
> 
> l'era del covid è finita e chi non si è vaccinato ha vinto


Evidentemente non conosci Brindisi  . Non che sia una pecca, anzi. Però a me ieri, soprattutto, ha fatto morire dal ridere. Ogni puntata tratta sempre due argomenti, uno contro il reddito di cittadinanza e l'altro contro i no vax. Ieri sul reddito un trash incredibile, ad un certo punto hanno invitato in collegamento una navigator di Lecce che diceva i suoi dati, dove diceva che ha trovato lavoro ad un sacco di percettori di reddito, e c'era la Sardone della Lega in studio che l'ha aggredita, tramite urli e interruzioni, che doveva dire il contrario perchè per lei non era così. In base a cosa poi, visto che la Sardone abita da tutt'altra parte dell'Italia. 

Poi l'ennesimo servizio contro i no vax. Ospiti il dott.Amici, Schilirò, Bacco e Pregliasco. Brindisi, indignato per le parole del dott.Citro settimana scorsa sui vaccini che provocano tumori. Allora ha fatto vedere un servizio di un biologo molecolare definito "L'esperto" (LOL), che ha smentito queste cose. Per il resto, Schilirò e Amici ripetutamente interrotti dal conduttore che ha provato a smentire anche le parole di quella della Pfizer al parlamento europeo dicendo che è una bufala dei no-vax perchè lei ha detto "non sono stati testati PRIMA di entrare nel mercato" e non "mai".

Mi sono schiattato dalle risate, al confronto Giordano è un inetto.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Ottobre 2022)

*Il Giornale: agenda Draghi e agenda Meloni, in larga parte, coincidono sull'economia, bollette, Ucraina, politica estera, rapporti con l'Europa e con la NATO...Giorgia sfugge alla tentazione di muoversi da sola, ma cerca riparo sicuro nell'ex BCE. Ha parlato con tutti i vertici UE, rassicurato Zelensky sull'Ucraina, risposto agli auguri di Biden e in serata l'incontro 'informale' con Macron, per dire che l'asse con Parigi non si tocca e che le vecchie polemiche sono superate. La Le Pen se ne faccia una ragione.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: agenda Draghi e agenda Meloni, in larga parte, coincidono sull'economia, bollette, Ucraina, politica estera, rapporti con l'Europa e con la NATO...Giorgia sfugge alla tentazione di muoversi da sola, ma cerca riparo sicuro nell'ex BCE. Ha parlato con tutti i vertici UE, rassicurato Zelensky sull'Ucraina, risposto agli auguri di Biden e in serata l'incontro 'informale' con Macron, per dire che l'asse con Parigi non si tocca e che le vecchie polemiche sono superate. La Le Pen se ne faccia una ragione.*


Al di là del fatto che farà sempre schifo, qua ho paura che avremo brutte sorprese al colle a succedere Mattarella. Speriamo che almeno mettano il banchiere fuori dall'Italia.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Governo, la Lega detta l’agenda a Meloni: flat tax, quota 41 e pace fiscale.​


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Governo, la Lega detta l’agenda a Meloni: flat tax, quota 41 e pace fiscale.​


La Fiat Tax non la faranno mai non sta in piedi e creerebbe solo ulteriori problemi


----------



## Swaitak (24 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Governo, la Lega detta l’agenda a Meloni: flat tax, quota 41 e pace fiscale.​


Salvino vuole durare meno di una lattuga


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Salvino vuole durare meno di una lattuga



Salvini è compare di Silvio…


----------



## pazzomania (24 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Governo, la Lega detta l’agenda a Meloni: flat tax, quota 41 e pace fiscale.​



Criminali!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Governo, la Lega detta l’agenda a Meloni: flat tax, quota 41 e pace fiscale.​



Intanto iniziassero a portare l'estensione della "flat tax" a 100.000€ che mi servirebbe per più progetti 
Pace fiscale una cacata.
Quota 41 non mi esprimo, sarà una mezza cacata


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Intanto iniziassero a portare l'estensione della "flat tax" a 100.000€ che mi servirebbe per più progetti
> Pace fiscale una cacata.
> Quota 41 non mi esprimo, sarà una mezza cacata



Secondo me non faranno nessuna delle tre


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

L’avvertimento di Gasparri a Meloni su La7: Ha vinto le elezioni col 26%, non col 50,1%. In una coalizione bisogna dire dei sì e ci vuole rispetto.​


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non faranno nessuna delle tre



Beh, la flat tax a 100.000 in realtà ci metterebbero un secondo a farla.
Direi che è la più probabile delle 3


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ancora Gasparri: Chi oggi ha vinto si deve ricordare che senza gli altri pezzi e anche senza la storia di un leader poi si rischia di *compromettere la situazione.*


----------



## pazzomania (24 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non faranno nessuna delle tre



Quota 41 ci sta anche.

Ma condoni vari e abbassamento tasse ai ricchi è da criminali.

Anche se siamo un popolo di cuckolders, quindi facile verrebbero applauditi.

Ma tanto penso e spero comandi Meloni, non chi propone ste porcate.


----------



## mil77 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> La Fiat Tax non la faranno mai non sta in piedi e creerebbe solo ulteriori problemi


La flat tax di cui si parla è quella per le partite Iva che dovrebbe passare da 65 a 100 mila euro.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Criminali!


Eh, addirittura  .


----------



## mil77 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non faranno nessuna delle tre


La flat tax x le partite Iva la fanno di sicuro. E adesso è solo quella la flat tax di cui si parla. Quota 41 (con età minima) ha trovato anche il favore del presidente INPS...verosimilmente si farà (o si farà qualcosa di simile) altrimenti da gennaio si torna alla fornero. La pace fiscale spero proprio che non la facciano, a meno che sia limitata fino ad una certa soglia di reddito.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Beh, la flat tax a 100.000 in realtà ci metterebbero un secondo a farla.*
> Direi che è la più probabile delle 3



Se solo per le PI forse. Per tutti non credo.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> *La flat tax x le partite Iva la fanno di sicuro. E adesso è solo quella la flat tax di cui si parla.* Quota 41 (con età minima) ha trovato anche il favore del presidente INPS...verosimilmente si farà (o si farà qualcosa di simile) altrimenti da gennaio si torna alla fornero. La pace fiscale spero proprio che non la facciano, a meno che sia limitata fino ad una certa soglia di reddito.



È la misura che costa meno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se solo per le PI forse. Per tutti non credo.



Si certo, per chi la vorresti fare una flat tax? Per i lavoratori dipendenti? Si fottàno


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si certo, per chi la vorresti fare una flat tax*? Per i lavoratori dipendenti? Si fottàno *



Si fotta Lei, cordialmente


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> La flat tax di cui si parla è quella per le partite Iva che dovrebbe passare da 65 a 100 mila euro.


E ti sembra una misura corretta in questo momento? Tagliassero il cuneo fiscale sul lavoro dipendente che le P.I. che operano nel regime dei 65 già pagano un inezia rispetto ai dipendenti. Misure miopi con la M maiuscola.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> E ti sembra una misura corretta in questo momento? Tagliassero il cuneo fiscale sul lavoro dipendente che le P.I. che operano nel regime dei 65 già pagano un inezia rispetto ai dipendenti. Misure miopi con la M maiuscola.


Sono stratagemmi politici ( e partoriti dalla Lega, quindi immagina l' acume)

Non ha alcun senso logico dare "tanto" alle partite IVA continuando a mazzare i dipendenti.

Cosa cambia? Che se abbassi di pochi punti percentuali le tasse ai dipendenti, oltre ad aumentare di poco lo stipendio non è affatto detto che compri il loro consenso per 100 euro al mese, e ti costa tantissimo.

Se dai migliaia di euro in piu' a chi ha partita IVA, hai molte più possibilità di comprare il loro consenso perchè il reddito netto aumenta parecchio e ti costa meno dei dipendenti.

Voglio dire, ho una marea di amici che vanno a montare serramenti a 22 euro l' ora.

Vuoi far guadagnare a tutti 3/4 mila euro netti al mese, mentre ai poveri dipendenti più sfortunati lasciarli piatti a 1300 euro al mese con quest' inflazione?

Dei criminali.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

*Ciriani shock: "Siamo preoccupati dei numeri in senato".*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ciriani shock: "Siamo preoccupati dei numeri in senato".*


Sto governo è un disastro annunciato.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

*Zaia: "Il governo mi preoccupa. Un Ministero del mare e del sud significa che non esiste più il Nord Montagna".*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

*Il ministro Paolo Zangrillo: "Centrodestra avrà i numeri per ottenere la fiducia in entrambe le camere. La vera sfida sarà dare risposte ai problemi del paese".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono stratagemmi politici.
> 
> *Non ha alcun senso logico dare "tanto" alle partite IVA *continuando a mazzare i dipendenti.
> 
> ...



Ci danno tantissimo, infatti siamo ricchissimi e con mille privilegi rispetto ai lavoratori dipendenti....sisi, sicuramente  

P.S alzare la soglia da 65k ai 100k non serve per "regalare" migliaia di € in più alle p.iva, ma per essere più competitivi rispetto a tutte quelle nazioni che si stanno ripopolando grazie alla bassa tassazione e ai giovani italiani (che ovviamente non rimangono in uno stupido paese con 65k di blocco perenne che ti impedisce di crescere). Tutti soldi persi dall'Italia che probabilmente non rivedrà mai più.

Anche perché ci vuole poco per fatturare 65k, poi però osserviamo bene il margine di profitto che non è sicuramente il 100% ma molto spesso è anche inferiore al 30%-20% del fatturato. 
Tasse, contributi previdenziali che paghiamo anche se fatturiamo 0, camere di commercio, commercialista, caxxi e mazzi con i clienti, resi, rimborsi, nessuno che ci para il (_!_) in caso i eventi come covid o guerra....caspita, siamo dei veri e propri privilegiati


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Zaia: "Il governo mi preoccupa. Un Ministero del mare e del sud significa che non esiste più il Nord Montagna".*


Quanto è ridicolo sto qui? Mammamia...Spero che un giorno lo facciano cadere dalla regione che comanda.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ciriani shock: "Siamo preoccupati dei numeri in senato".*



Questo perchè molti senatori sono diventati ministri e i ministri difficilmente partecipano alle votazione, se non a quelle veramente importanti. Muovessero le chiappe invece di risultare assenti giustificati


----------



## pazzomania (25 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ci danno tantissimo, infatti siamo ricchissimi e con mille privilegi rispetto ai lavoratori dipendenti....sisi, sicuramente
> 
> P.S alzare la soglia da 65k ai 100k non serve per "regalare" migliaia di € in più alle p.iva, ma per essere più competitivi rispetto a tutte quelle nazioni che si stanno ripopolando grazie alla bassa tassazione e ai giovani italiani (che ovviamente non rimangono in uno stupido paese con 65k di blocco perenne che ti impedisce di crescere). Tutti soldi persi dall'Italia che probabilmente non rivedrà mai più.
> 
> ...


La tua opinione non vale molto, sei tipo Berlusconi con Mediaset, conflitto dì interesse troppo ampio 
Voi miliardari avete la faccia come il culo.

Comunque scherzi a parte, non voglio dire che vivete nella bambagia.
Ma tantissimi, davvero tantissimi, hanno poche spese, hanno solo la prestazione da fatturare.

Ti ripeto l' esempio che ti ho riportato: una marea di miei amici fanno i posatori a 22 euro l' ora, fatturano facilmente 50.000 euro l' anno ( con quella in vigore oggi che mi pare si fermi a 65.000)

Insomma, andrebbero a guadagnare, tolte le spese, quasi 40.000 euro l' anno, ok contributi e ok tutto, ma insomma... 3000 euro netti al mese, con i dipendenti che lavorano senza dubbio quanto loro a guadagnare la metà...... mi sembra eccessivo ecco

Figurati a portarla a 100.000 euro, giuro che mi licenzio domani, vado a fare un lavoro 10 volte meno stressante e faticoso, e vado a prendere 6-7 mila euro netti al mese


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Attenzione alle reazioni post-discorso. Draghi era sicuro alla fiducia, poi dopo il discorso al senato, sono cambiati gli equilibri. Penso che, comunque, alla Camera oggi non ci saranno problemi. Al senato forse qualcosina. Non dico che non ci sarà la fiducia, anche se niente è da escludere, ma è probabile che già da domani partiranno le prime polemiche in maggioranza. Specie se la Meloni farà un discorso duro sulla politica estera riguardo la guerra in Ucraina.


----------



## sunburn (25 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo perchè molti senatori sono diventati ministri e i ministri difficilmente partecipano alle votazione


Chi l’avrebbe mai detto? 
https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...azioni-ministri-e-fiducia.121340/post-2803728



E secondo le indiscrezioni erano solo 4-5, adesso sono 9 se non ho letto male.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

*Meloni ringrazia il suo predecessore Mario Draghi e il vicepremier Salvini alla sua destra inizialmente non applaude e poi accenna dei timidissimi battiti di mani.*


----------



## pazzomania (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni ringrazia il suo predecessore Mario Draghi e il vicepremier Salvini alla sua destra inizialmente non applaude e poi accenna dei timidissimi battiti di mani.*


Un rosicone Salvini.
Diventa ostile quando tenta di fare il bambinone dell' asilo ma viene arginato.

Spero la Meloni continui a prenderlo schiaffi sul sederino


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Ottobre 2022)

Ottimo il discorso fino ad ora. Duro e sovranista ma senza provocare rotture.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Le facce di Salvini ora che la Meloni parla di solidarietà agli ucraini  .


----------



## smallball (25 Ottobre 2022)

Per ora ottimo discorso


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Ora parla di energia verde. Ma non era per il nucleare? No, perchè se cambia idea ha tutto il mio appoggio eh.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Io comunque non mi esalto. Voglio vedere i fatti. Pure Conte agli inizi faceva questi discorsi eh. Poi bisognerà vedere a lunga durata cosa si farà.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Salvini quando si parla di sud, batte appena le mani  . Per questo preferisco che ci sia comunque la Meloni. Almeno, magari, ci potrà essere un'opposizione alle schifezze che sta facendo il PD dalla Campania in giù dove ormai c'è solo il PD. Per la Lega esiste solo il nord.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Ottobre 2022)

Ahahaha la trollata alla boldrina sull'ananas.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un rosicone Salvini.
> Diventa ostile quando tenta di fare il bambinone dell' asilo ma viene arginato.
> 
> *Spero la Meloni continui a prenderlo schiaffi sul sederino*


ahahaah mi autocito perchè non sono passati nemmeno 25 minuti e già si vede il rossore sulle chiappe del Capitone Verde.

Melons ha appena fatto capire che ci sono già soldi e tanti, da spendere per aiutare le famiglie > ergo basta con Flat Tax, Fornero e puledrini di battaglia vari.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ahahaah mi autocito perchè non sono passati nemmeno 25 minuti e già si vede il rossore sulle chiappe del Capitone Verde.
> 
> Melons ha appena fatto capire che ci sono già soldi e tanti, da spendere per aiutare le famiglie > ergo basta con Flat Tax, Fornero e puledrini di battaglia vari.


Proprio adesso ha parlato di Flat Tax come "misura virtuosa". Spiace  .

Il ministro dell'economia è leghista, penso che si farà.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Ottobre 2022)

Finalmente parla anche di caccia all'evasore


----------



## pazzomania (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Proprio adesso ha parlato di Flat Tax come "misura virtuosa". Spiace  .
> 
> Il ministro dell'economia è leghista, penso che si farà.


Ma sei un tifoso della politica?

No perchè, o se sei ricco sfondato ( e nel caso son felice per te), altrimenti non vedo cosa ci sia da esultare.


----------



## smallball (25 Ottobre 2022)

Bordate sul rdc


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Ottobre 2022)

Grandissima, stoccata al reddito (lo leva) , alla cannabis legale e ancora alle "devianze", così, giusto per fare parlare poi quelli di sx


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sei un tifoso della politica?
> 
> No perchè, o se sei ricco sfondato ( e nel caso son felice per te), altrimenti non vedo cosa ci sia da esultare.


Sono sempre stato per l'abbassamento delle tasse, come non disdegno un reddito di cittadinanza ben formato, nel senso che dai i soldi a chi veramente gli spetta, oppure dai 500 euro a tutti, però chi lavora deve prenderne minimo il doppio. I veri sprechi sono invio delle armi in Ucraina, non ste baggianate.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Bordate sul rdc


Ha anche detto però che ci sono "posizioni diversificate in aula". E secondo me, non si riferiva solo all'opposizione.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

E il GP non è stato il punto più basso della storia italiana cara Meloni? Non era un ritorno al fascismo? Silenzi amari.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono sempre stato per l'abbassamento delle tasse, come non disdegno un reddito di cittadinanza ben formato, nel senso che dai i soldi a chi veramente gli spetta, oppure dai 500 euro a tutti, però chi lavora deve prenderne minimo il doppio. I veri sprechi sono invio delle armi in Ucraina, non ste baggianate.


Con tutto il rispetto, non hai capito del tutto come funzionerebbe.

A parte che, FLAT TAX sulle partite IVA e basta, non è una flat-tax (quindi anche qui, vi prende in giro e gli dite bravo) ma un' aliquota agevolata ( ed ingiusta? ) ad una determinata categoria.

Nell' ipotetico scenario di una VERA Flat Tax, ti ripeto, a meno che tu guadagni da 3/4 mila euro al mese in su, la tua vita peggiorerebbe di gran lunga.

Lo dice la matematica, non io. 

Sulle tasse vi prendono in giro ( non solo il cdx, chiunque lo usi come argomento elettorale) : anche le abbassassero di un utopico 10%, il "tuo stipendio" aumenterebbe in misura quasi insensibile se sei una persona media.


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ci danno tantissimo, infatti siamo ricchissimi e con mille privilegi rispetto ai lavoratori dipendenti....sisi, sicuramente
> 
> P.S alzare la soglia da 65k ai 100k non serve per "regalare" migliaia di € in più alle p.iva, ma per essere più competitivi rispetto a tutte quelle nazioni che si stanno ripopolando grazie alla bassa tassazione e ai giovani italiani (che ovviamente non rimangono in uno stupido paese con 65k di blocco perenne che ti impedisce di crescere). Tutti soldi persi dall'Italia che probabilmente non rivedrà mai più.
> 
> ...


E' una questione di giustizia sociale, nessuno dice che con 65k all'anno di fatturato si diventa signori (che non sei mica obbligato a rispettare, nessuno ti vieta di fatturare 250k se hai lavoro pagherai più tasse ma puoi farlo), il punto è che non si può detassare ulteriormente chi già ha un incidenza mediamente molto bassa della tassazione rispetto a quanto guadagna e non intervenire sul costo del lavoro dipendente dove per 1500€ netti di lavoro allo Stato ne vanno versati altrettanti.

Anche perchè favorisci clamorosamente una concorrenza sleale nel mercato del lavoro.. vedi cosa accade oggi nella sanità, a lungo termine è una politica che crea enormi problemi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E il GP non è stato il punto più basso della storia italiana cara Meloni? Non era un ritorno al fascismo? Silenzi amari.



L'ha detto, sei contento adesso?


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Condivisibile il discorso sulle restrizioni, però veramente troppo sintetico e buonista.


----------



## mil77 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> E ti sembra una misura corretta in questo momento? Tagliassero il cuneo fiscale sul lavoro dipendente che le P.I. che operano nel regime dei 65 già pagano un inezia rispetto ai dipendenti. Misure miopi con la M maiuscola.


Beh è un dato di fatto che quelli più in sofferenza ora sono le piccole e medie imprese....tutto e tutti non si può dare e partirei anche io senza dubbi dalle partite iva e te lo dice un lavoratore dipendente che paga un botto e tasse ed evade 0


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ha detto, sei contento adesso?


Non proprio, troppo sintetico per spiegare due anni di schifezze. Nessun accenno ai medici sospesi, ai giovani che non hanno potuto praticare lo sport e penso che sia stato doveroso un ricordo a De Donno. Ma figuriamoci, sarebbe stato troppo anti-Draghiano/Speranziano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non proprio, troppo sintetico per spiegare due anni di schifezze. Nessun accenno ai medici sospesi, ai giovani che non hanno potuto praticare lo sport e penso che sia stato doveroso un ricordo a De Donno. Ma figuriamoci, sarebbe stato troppo anti-Draghiano/Speranziano.



Ma dai, ha detto gestione fallimentare, coercizioni inaccettabili, modello non replicabile in nessun modo, ha ringraziato i medici veri bombardando le virostar.
Che deve dire di più?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> E' una questione di giustizia sociale, nessuno dice che con 65k all'anno di fatturato si diventa signori (che non sei mica obbligato a rispettare, *nessuno ti vieta di fatturare 250k se hai lavoro pagherai più tasse ma puoi farlo*), il punto è che non si può detassare ulteriormente chi già ha un incidenza mediamente molto bassa della tassazione rispetto a quanto guadagna e non intervenire sul costo del lavoro dipendente dove per 1500€ netti di lavoro allo Stato ne vanno versati altrettanti.
> 
> Anche perchè favorisci clamorosamente una concorrenza sleale nel mercato del lavoro.. vedi cosa accade oggi nella sanità, a lungo termine è una politica che crea enormi problemi.



Sai bene che per molte p.iva passare dal regime forfettario al regime ordinario sarebbe come mettersi da soli un cappio attorno al collo


----------



## mil77 (25 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ahahaah mi autocito perchè non sono passati nemmeno 25 minuti e già si vede il rossore sulle chiappe del Capitone Verde.
> 
> Melons ha appena fatto capire che ci sono già soldi e tanti, da spendere per aiutare le famiglie > ergo basta con Flat Tax, Fornero e puledrini di battaglia vari.


Ieri a Porta a Porta Salvini ha dato per certo e già deciso la flax tax almeno fino ad 85mila euro per p.i. nella prossima legge di bilancio.
Ha anche detto che nella legge di bilancio ci sarà l'avvio della quota 41, che verranno applicate misure momentanee tipo opzione uomo o anticipo della pensione con penalizzazioni, ma che di certo vanno fatte entro fine anno perchè la legge Fornero non tornerà in vigore.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non proprio, troppo sintetico per spiegare due anni di schifezze. Nessun accenno ai medici sospesi, ai giovani che non hanno potuto praticare lo sport e penso che sia stato doveroso un ricordo a De Donno. Ma figuriamoci, sarebbe stato troppo anti-Draghiano/Speranziano.


Poi ripeto, queste sono parole e l'80% di tutte queste cose che ha detto neanche verrà fatta. Vediamo i fatti quali saranno, quella è la priorità...In ogni caso, rimango fermo su un'opinione, non arriveremo mai a rimpiangere gli ultimi governi, Draghi in primis.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Ottobre 2022)

Insiste sul blocco navale, qui ho molti dubbi.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non proprio, troppo sintetico per spiegare due anni di schifezze. Nessun accenno ai medici sospesi, ai giovani che non hanno potuto praticare lo sport e penso che sia stato doveroso un ricordo a De Donno. Ma figuriamoci, sarebbe stato troppo anti-Draghiano/Speranziano.


Dai Fabri, è stata semplicemente LAPIDARIA.

Come sugli scafisti.. praticamente ha dato indirettamente alle ONG dei collusi.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma dai, ha detto gestione fallimentare, coercizioni inaccettabili, modello non replicabile in nessun modo, ha ringraziato i medici veri bombardando le virostar.
> Che deve dire di più?


Non è stata data alcuna vicinanza alle vittime degli obblighi. Poi, l'interesse principale per tutti gli anti-GP è sapere se saranno revocati subito gli obblighi vaccinali. In merito non si è espressa ed è stata troppo generica. 

Poi, ha messo anche un po' di paura dicendo "arriverà un'altra pandemia", ma riconosco che sono diventato anch'io complottista e su quest'ultimo punto è più colpa mia se ci vedo qualcosa di sbagliato.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Dai Fabri, è stata semplicemente LAPIDARIA.
> 
> *Come sugli scafisti.. praticamente ha dato indirettamente alle ONG dei collusi.*


Vabbè, ma pure Salvini lo disse anni fa. Non è più un tabù per la destra, suvvia.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Ottobre 2022)

Tutta la classe politica degli ultimi 25 anni se lo sogna un discorso sulla fiducia di questo livello.
Può piacere o meno, ma politicamente è una bestia, una leader.


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh è un dato di fatto che quelli più in sofferenza ora sono le piccole e medie imprese....tutto e tutti non si può dare e partirei anche io senza dubbi dalle partite iva e te lo dice un lavoratore dipendente che paga un botto e tasse ed evade 0


Ma il forfettario alle P.I. con le PMI non c'entra niente.. hai ragionissima, bisogna sostenere le piccole e medie imprese tagliando il costo del lavoro, oggi assumere un dipendente è un lusso, pagarlo adeguatamente un gesto eroico.

Tutto a tutti non si può dare ed hai di nuovo ragione, a chi fattura 65k e versa il 5% non serve aiuto in questo momento, a chi lavora per 7€ l'ora quando va bene perchè per quei 7 che prende al datore di lavoro ne costa altri 10 serve aiuto. 

Cioè per banalizzare: 
-lavoratore dipendente percepisce a star larghi 20k netti annui in media e ne versa altrettanti tramite il sostituto di imposta
-lavoratore autonomo fattura 65k ne versa 5 di tasse e sostiene i costi accessori all'attività per cui tra una cosa e l'altra se butta male, ma male male, gliene rimangono in tasca 35-40.

Chi è opportuno aiutare?


----------



## Devil man (25 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma dai, ha detto gestione fallimentare, coercizioni inaccettabili, modello non replicabile in nessun modo, ha ringraziato i medici veri bombardando le virostar.
> Che deve dire di più?


tutte le testate giornalistiche maggiori non hanno riportato niente di quel frangente... parole pesanti che non sono piaciute alla stampa di regime...finanziata da Pfizer

infatti non le hanno riportate... almeno io non le leggo da nessuna parte.. aspetterò sul quotidiano "la Verità"


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sai bene che per molte p.iva passare dal regime forfettario al regime ordinario sarebbe come mettersi da soli un cappio attorno al collo


Non discuto questo ma qui si sta ragionando sul fatto che prima di dare ulteriore sostegno a chi già se la cava dignitosamente ci sarebbe da risollevare chi galleggia sull'orlo della povertà.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Io giudicherò i fatti, come sempre. Se a novembre si parlerà ancora di obblighi ai sanitari e mascherine obbligatorie ai concorsi pubblici e negli atenei, per me non c'è alcuna discontinuità.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

*Applausi di Azione e IV al discorso della Meloni nella parte del reddito di cittadinanza.*


----------



## Swaitak (25 Ottobre 2022)

ma Licia l'hanno messa a fare il linguaggio dei segni?


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, ma pure Salvini lo disse anni fa. Non è più un tabù per la destra, suvvia.



Situazioni diverse, la Meloni stava chiedendo la fiducia al Parlamento per l'insediamento di un nuovo esecutivo,. 
In molti dicevano che stava diventando draghiana, filo-europeista ed appecorata. E non mi pare proprio, ha parlato chiaramente della necessità di intervenire sul territorio africano. Poi vedremo cosa farà, ma oggi è rimasta coerente con le sue posizioni. politiche


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Situazioni diverse, la Meloni stava chiedendo la fiducia al Parlamento per l'insediamento di un nuovo esecutivo,.
> In molti dicevano che stava diventando draghiana, filo-europeista ed appecorata. E non mi pare proprio, ha parlato chiaramente della necessità di intervenire sul territorio africano. Poi vedremo cosa farà, ma oggi è rimasta coerente con le sue posizioni. politiche


Il discorso non è stato affatto anti-draghiano. Il sostegno incondizionato all'Ucraina c'è stato e la parte sulle restrizioni non è durata nemmeno un minuto, quando occorreva soffermarci. Ah, un'altra cosa e mi sorprendo che non l'abbiate evidenziato. NON ha parlato della commissione d'inchiesta. Che strano...

L'unica parte che a me ha convinto appieno, è stata quando ha parlato del fatto che non ci sono stati governi rappresentati dagli elettori, lì è stata eccellente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Ottobre 2022)

*Piantedosi emana oggi direttiva ai vertici delle Forze di polizia e della Capitaneria di porto, con note verbali a Norvegia e Germania, rilevando che le condotte delle due navi Ocean Viking e della Humanity 1 attualmente in navigazione nel Mediterraneo **non sono in linea con gli accordi internazionali.

Sarà valutato divieto di ingresso nelle acque territoriali.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Ottobre 2022)

Quando ho letto Giorgetti ministro dell'economia mi è scappato da ridere...


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Ottobre 2022)

Il globalista, pro-vax Caprarica già la sta attaccando pesantemente.
Il motivo è che non ha presentato la lista della spesa nel discorso per la fiducia alla Camera


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Ottobre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il globalista, pro-vax Caprarica già la sta attaccando pesantemente.
> Il motivo è che non ha presentato la lista della spesa nel discorso per la fiducia alla Camera



Sta gente implode, specialmente questi vegliardi pseudointellettuali rossi. Non ci arrivano a fine governo, anche se durasse qualche mese.
Altro che picco Covid, ci sarà picco infarti.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il globalista, pro-vax Caprarica già la sta attaccando pesantemente.
> Il motivo è che non ha presentato la lista della spesa nel discorso per la fiducia alla Camera


Critiche anche da Calenda, che l'ha paragonato a Conte. Effettivamente, come ho più volte evidenziato qui, Conte i primi tempi parlava proprio da sovranista-trumpiano eh. Per questo, io dico che bisogna guardare i fatti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Piantedosi emana oggi direttiva ai vertici delle Forze di polizia e della Capitaneria di porto, con note verbali a Norvegia e Germania, rilevando che le condotte delle due navi Ocean Viking e della Humanity 1 attualmente in navigazione nel Mediterraneo **non sono in linea con gli accordi internazionali.
> 
> Sarà valutato divieto di ingresso nelle acque territoriali.*



Si inizia a volare


----------



## mil77 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma il forfettario alle P.I. con le PMI non c'entra niente.. hai ragionissima, bisogna sostenere le piccole e medie imprese tagliando il costo del lavoro, oggi assumere un dipendente è un lusso, pagarlo adeguatamente un gesto eroico.
> 
> Tutto a tutti non si può dare ed hai di nuovo ragione, a chi fattura 65k e versa il 5% non serve aiuto in questo momento, a chi lavora per 7€ l'ora quando va bene perchè per quei 7 che prende al datore di lavoro ne costa altri 10 serve aiuto.
> 
> ...


Tutti. Ma non si può perché non ci sono i soldi. Allora cosa fai? Non aiuti nessuno? O con i pochi soldi che hai cerchi di aiutare almeno qualcuno?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Critiche anche da Calenda, che l'ha paragonato a Conte. Effettivamente, come ho più volte evidenziato qui, Conte i primi tempi parlava proprio da sovranista-trumpiano eh. Per questo, io dico che bisogna guardare i fatti.



Anche se farà schifo non penso comunque che la Meloni passerà da "avvocato del popolo sovranista e del populismo", come si definì Mr Trasformismo nel suo primo discorso, a "leader progressista" in un anno


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il discorso non è stato affatto anti-draghiano. Il sostegno incondizionato all'Ucraina c'è stato* e la parte sulle restrizioni non è durata nemmeno un minuto, quando occorreva soffermarci. Ah, un'altra cosa e mi sorprendo che non l'abbiate evidenziato. NON ha parlato della commissione d'inchiesta. Che strano...
> 
> L'unica parte che a me ha convinto appieno, è stata quando ha parlato del fatto che non ci sono stati governi rappresentati dagli elettori, lì è stata eccellente.


Perchè appunto è rimasta coerente, non è mai stata contro il sostegno militare.
Sulle restrizioni la pensiamo diversamente, per me, come ho scritto prima, è stata chiara e lapidaria.

Rendiamoci conto che in 1 ora ha dovuto esprimere un punto di vista su 40-50 questioni aperte.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Perchè appunto è rimasta coerente, non è mai stata contro il sostegno militare.
> Sulle restrizioni la pensiamo diversamente, per me, come ho scritto prima, è stata chiara e lapidaria.
> 
> Rendiamoci conto che in 1 ora ha dovuto esprimere un punto di vista su 40-50 questioni aperte.


Ma io non do importanza ai discorsi, vediamo i fatti come ho detto. La realtà, purtroppo, è ben diversa con FI disunita e con il Terzo Polo che in maniera ambigua ed inquietante fa l'occhiolino all'esecutivo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Ottobre 2022)

*De Micheli (PD): "Alcuni passaggi del discorso inquietanti e molto gravi. Come quelli sul Covid."*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *De Micheli (PD): "Alcuni passaggi del discorso inquietanti e molto gravi. Come quelli sul Covid."*


Pure la mummia di Bersani a La7 ha detto le stesse cose. Questi ci vorrebbero a vita con le mascherine e con la puntura di MRnaLGBTQ+ annuale.

Ora la Meloni abbi le palle, e risponda a questi deliri con la rimozione di tutti gli obblighi vaccinali covid negli ospedali e sanzioni a tutti gli istituti che privatamente, per lo più università, impongono di indossare le mascherine anche se non è previsto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, non hai capito del tutto come funzionerebbe.
> 
> A parte che, FLAT TAX sulle partite IVA e basta, non è una flat-tax (quindi anche qui, vi prende in giro e gli dite bravo) ma un' aliquota agevolata ( ed ingiusta? ) ad una determinata categoria.
> 
> ...


ma dai... è ovvio che uno stato coi conti in rosso debba abbassare le tasse no???
i soldi li faranno crescere sugli alberi d'ora in avanti.


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Tutti. Ma non si può perché non ci sono i soldi. Allora cosa fai? Non aiuti nessuno? O con i pochi soldi che hai cerchi di aiutare almeno qualcuno?


Bè non fa una piega, davanti a 50 bambini affamati e una decina di normopeso se hai solo 5 bistecche vorrai mica darle ai bimbi affamati.. mica ce n'è per tutti...


----------



## pazzomania (25 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma dai... è ovvio che uno stato coi conti in rosso debba abbassare le tasse no???
> i soldi li faranno crescere sugli alberi d'ora in avanti.


Guarda, io penso che Salvini e chi gli va dietro non siano in malafede.
Hanno fatto a pugni con la matematica e la logica, ma non sono in malafede.

Io non sono ne di destra ne di sinistra, ma per qualche ragione in Italia stanno sempre a destra quelli che accalappiano voti millantando fantomatici abbassamenti di tasse ( che come ben dici non crescono sugli alberi)
Ho però più fiducia sulla Meloni, non mi pare cosi stupida.

Che poi grazie al cielo non avvengono MAI , ma gli elettori che li hanno votati proprio per quello, ci abboccheranno lo stesso pure all' elezione seguente, ma se prima o poi qualcuno ci riuscirà, andremo nel baratro.

E io temo davvero possa accadere prima o poi, per questo sembro cosi preoccupato.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

*Borgonovo a La Verità: Il ministro Schillaci è in carica da 24 ore e non ha ancora approvato l'ordinanza per togliere gli obblighi vaccinali ai sanitari. Negli ospedali manca personale, si devono reintegrare i "no vax". Via anche l'isolamento dei pazienti.*


----------



## Devil man (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Borgonovo a La Verità: Il ministro Schillaci è in carica da 24 ore e non ha ancora approvato l'ordinanza per togliere gli obblighi vaccinali ai sanitari. Negli ospedali manca personale, si devono reintegrare i "no vax". Via anche l'isolamento dei pazienti.*


bravo sempre sul pezzo Borgonovo! è ora di agire!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Ottobre 2022)

*Speranza: "La Meloni ha paura di scontentare i NoVax che l'hanno votata? Il modello italiano ha messo sempre al centro la tutela del diritto alla salute e la centralità dell'evidenza scientifica. Spiace che Meloni non sia uscita ancora dalla campagna elettorale. Neanche una parola sui vaccini che sono stati il fattore fondamentale per chiudere la fase più dura"*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> bravo sempre sul pezzo Borgonovo! è ora di agire!


Vero, l'unico giornale veramente imparziale. Mi aspettavo un appecoramento totale al nuovo governo, invece, nonostante le palesi simpatie, continuano a vigilare. Speriamo rimangano coerenti, perchè sono l'unica testata di opposizione rilevante. Tutto il resto della controinformazione è tutta roba che è sul web, che seppur ha molte visite, è pur sempre vista da una minoranza rispetto alla realtà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Speranza: "La Meloni ha paura di scontentare i NoVax che l'hanno votata? Il modello italiano ha messo sempre al centro la tutela del diritto alla salute e la centralità dell'evidenza scientifica. Spiace che Meloni non sia uscita ancora dalla campagna elettorale. Neanche una parola sui vaccini che sono stati il fattore fondamentale per chiudere la fase più dura"*



Bwahahaha povera donna, tutti che si lamentano per una ragione o per l'altra di qua o di là.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Speranza: "La Meloni ha paura di scontentare i NoVax che l'hanno votata? Il modello italiano ha messo sempre al centro la tutela del diritto alla salute e la centralità dell'evidenza scientifica. Spiace che Meloni non sia uscita ancora dalla campagna elettorale. Neanche una parola sui vaccini che sono stati il fattore fondamentale per chiudere la fase più dura"*


Eh infatti, nemmeno una parola sul vaccino per dire che


----------



## Mika (25 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> tutte le testate giornalistiche maggiori non hanno riportato niente di quel frangente... parole pesanti che non sono piaciute alla stampa di regime...finanziata da Pfizer
> 
> infatti non le hanno riportate... almeno io non le leggo da nessuna parte.. aspetterò sul quotidiano "la Verità"


Chi la vista in diretta sa cosa ha detto, ora la stampa cambierà i virgolettati e infinocchierà chi non l'ha vista in diretta. Si chiama manipolazione dell'opinione pubblica.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Speranza: "La Meloni ha paura di scontentare i NoVax che l'hanno votata? Il modello italiano ha messo sempre al centro la tutela del diritto alla salute e la centralità dell'evidenza scientifica. Spiace che Meloni non sia uscita ancora dalla campagna elettorale. Neanche una parola sui vaccini che sono stati il fattore fondamentale per chiudere la fase più dura"*


Solo in Italia un idiota del genere ha ancora diritto di parola, grazie anche ai geni incompresi che gli vanno ancora dietro. Satan 2 al più presto e facciamola finita dai, questo meritiamo


----------



## mil77 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Bè non fa una piega, davanti a 50 bambini affamati e una decina di normopeso se hai solo 5 bistecche vorrai mica darle ai bimbi affamati.. mica ce n'è per tutti...


Ma che discorso è....ripeto sono un lavoratore dipendente vorrei che quello che dici tu lo facessero domani. Ma è semplicemente irrealizzabile al momento perché ha un costo esborbitante. L'altro invece si può fare, si inizia a fare quello che si può. Tenteranno di fare anche l'abbassamento del Cuneo fiscale, ma dovranno prima trovare coperture che oggi non ci sono. Quindi è una cosa che se si farà non sarà a brevissimo. E se si farà non è detto, anzi, che sia solo al vantaggio del dipendente ma anche dell'azienda. Il tutto costa una valanga e si avrebbero vantaggi assolutamente minimi x ogni singolo lavoratore dipendente


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bwahahaha povera donna, tutti che si lamentano per una ragione o per l'altra di qua o di là.


ma non sarebbe ora di parlare di cose serie? 
pensano di andare avanti con sta roba ancora per molto? spero di no.
se fossi in lei direi chiaro e tondo di non rompere le palle che ci son cose più importanti a cui pensare ad oggi.
ha fatto il discorsetto... adesso basta per pietà. chi tira avanti lo fa per non uscire dal giro ma ormai vanno sbattuti nella pattumiera come vecchi dinosauri.


----------



## Davidoff (25 Ottobre 2022)

Taglio delle pensioni retributive non coperte da contributi versati, efficienza e tagli pubblica amministrazione, ristrutturazione fiscale sensata, lotta all’evasione, controllo confini e lotta all’immigrazione clandestina, lotta alla mafia. Passano gli anni e continuo a non vedere alcuna riforma concreta sui problemi principali di questo paese, solo le solite battaglie ideologiche a colpi di crocifissi, mancette, bonus e diritti di minoranze microscopiche. Come si faccia ancora ad andare a votare lo trovo inconcepibile.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Taglio delle pensioni retributive non coperte da contributi versati, efficienza e tagli pubblica amministrazione, ristrutturazione fiscale sensata, lotta all’evasione, controllo confini e lotta all’immigrazione clandestina, lotta alla mafia. Passano gli anni e continuo a non vedere alcuna riforma concreta sui problemi principali di questo paese, solo le solite battaglie ideologiche a colpi di crocifissi, mancette, bonus e diritti di minoranze microscopiche. Come si faccia ancora ad andare a votare lo trovo inconcepibile.


Infatti. Sono contentini ed i contentini poi si ripagano con le cattive (governi tecnici). Cambia la forma, ma non la sostanza. Fino a che non si cambia l'ordine delle cose e non si fa battaglia ai poteri che controllano veramente le politiche, sarà sempre un giro di giostra destra-sinistra-destra-sinistra.

Basti vedere il gran sorriso che ha fatto Mattarella, per capire come andranno le cose. E le rassicurazioni a Zelecoso, il sostegno all'Ucrainahahah. Poi le cahate dei vip sul fascismo ecc, io non li caho proprio di striscio.

Le elezioni decisive, comunque, saranno in America a novembre. In Italia abbiamo solo dei fantocci al potere.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

*Secondo Il Fatto Quotidiano, Renzi ha applaudito alle parole di Meloni sul "bisogna fare chiarezza" riguardo le politiche in materia covid, perchè punta a presiedere la commissione d'inchiesta.*


----------



## ARKANA (25 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sai bene che per molte p.iva passare dal regime forfettario al regime ordinario sarebbe come mettersi da soli un cappio attorno al collo


Concordo, comunque in molti forse non hanno capito che le partite Iva sono spesso e volentieri abbandonate a loro stesse, basti pensare alle chiusura di 2 mesi a marzo 2020, chi aveva pi ed era un artigiano in 2 mesi ha guadagnato 0, stessa cosa se per caso ti rompi un braccio, le tasse le devi continuare a pagare anche se fatturi 0 e devi sperare di essertelo rotto al lavoro (anche se l'inail ti da comunque una miseria rispetto a quanto hai versato), perchè se così non fosse stai con sole spese fino a quando non guarisci.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Il Fatto Quotidiano, Renzi ha applaudito alle parole di Meloni sul "bisogna fare chiarezza" riguardo le politiche in materia covid, perchè punta a presiedere la commissione d'inchiesta.*


*Raffaella Paita (IV): "Urge indagare sui sanitari russi che sono entrati nei nostri ospedali durante il Conte II".*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Raffaella Paita (IV): "Urge indagare sui sanitari russi che sono entrati nei nostri ospedali durante il Conte II".*


Uahahahahh, anche qui è colpa dei russi. Se devono indagare su queste sciocchezze, meglio che non la facciano proprio la commissione. Che, fidatevi, non servirà a nulla perchè Draghi e Speranza (e chi ha deciso certe misure dietro di lui) non li condanneranno.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Uahahahahh, anche qui è colpa dei russi. Se devono indagare su queste sciocchezze, meglio che non la facciano proprio la commissione. Che, fidatevi, non servirà a nulla perchè Draghi e Speranza (e chi ha deciso certe misure dietro di lui) non li condanneranno.


Quindi, andrà a finire che il covid lo ha diffuso Putin e lockdown e green pass sono opera sua. Visti i tempi, non mi sorprendo più di nulla.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

*IV ha presentato una proposta di legge a firma Davide Faraone-Maria Elena Boschi per una commissione d'inchiesta, come dichiarato dallo stesso Faraone che invita il centrodestra a votarla per "accelerare i tempi...affinchè si possa fare luce sull'opaca gestione della pandemia".*


----------



## Devil man (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Raffaella Paita (IV): "Urge indagare sui sanitari russi che sono entrati nei nostri ospedali durante il Conte II".*


mi sa che lei vive su marte con quegli altri del PD...


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *IV ha presentato una proposta di legge a firma Davide Faraone-Maria Elena Boschi per una commissione d'inchiesta, come dichiarato dallo stesso Faraone che invita il centrodestra a votarla per "accelerare i tempi...affinchè si possa fare luce sull'opaca gestione della pandemia".*


Vedremo se la Meloni si presterà a questa pagliacciata, firmata dagli stessi che erano al governo favorendo l'"opaca gestione". Poi basti vedere i nomi. La Boschi. LOL.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

*Draghi è stato al Colle da Mattarella per la colazione. *


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Draghi è stato al Colle da Mattarella per la colazione. *


----------



## Swaitak (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Draghi è stato al Colle da Mattarella per la colazione. *


Quando c'è da scroccare..


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma che discorso è....ripeto sono un lavoratore dipendente vorrei che quello che dici tu lo facessero domani. Ma è semplicemente irrealizzabile al momento perché ha un costo esborbitante. L'altro invece si può fare, si inizia a fare quello che si può. Tenteranno di fare anche l'abbassamento del Cuneo fiscale, ma dovranno prima trovare coperture che oggi non ci sono. Quindi è una cosa che se si farà non sarà a brevissimo. E se si farà non è detto, anzi, che sia solo al vantaggio del dipendente ma anche dell'azienda. Il tutto costa una valanga e si avrebbero vantaggi assolutamente minimi x ogni singolo lavoratore dipendente


Ma come che discorso è, mica stai parlando di una misura a saldo zero, tu proponi una misura che ha un costo che ricadrà sulla collettività a beneficio di pochi che non ne hanno bisogno in questo momento e non sarebbe un intervento strutturale che incentiva la crescita. 

Taglia il cuneo fiscale, restituisci potere d'acquisto a chi in questo momento non ne ha, incentiva i consumi, crea circoli virtuosi e restituisci un minimo di competitività alle imprese... in questo momento va risollevata la base della piramide sociale, non ci possiamo permettere di sacrificare risorse.

Ogni euro va investito non speso boia mondo è una cosa che in Italia facciamo una fatica tremenda a capire.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Quando c'è da scroccare..


È una notizia molto preoccupante, a mio parere. Stiamo parlando di uno che da due giorni non ha più alcun ruolo istituzionale in Italia. A questo punto, non è così sbagliato pensare che questo sarà un Draghi-bis senza Draghi, specie se continueranno questi incontri.

Spero vivamente di essere smentito. Ma a pensare male...


----------



## Swaitak (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È una notizia molto preoccupante, a mio parere. Stiamo parlando di uno che da due giorni non ha più alcun ruolo istituzionale in Italia. A questo punto, non è così sbagliato pensare che questo sarà un Draghi-bis senza Draghi, specie se continueranno questi incontri.
> 
> Spero vivamente di essere smentito. Ma a pensare male...


Draghi è il miglior uomo d'Italia (  ), come minimo stanno preparando il terreno per farlo senatore a vita.
Non sparirà così facilmente


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Ma al posto di fare tutti sti discorsi sulle donne, la Meloni può distruggerli tutti gli accusatori di fascismo dicendo "ad obbligare le persone a stare a casa e a non entrare nei negozi siete stati voi, non io". A tappeto tutti!


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

*Meloni difende la flat tax: "In molti settori italiani già esiste la tassa piatta".

E punzecchia il PD: "La tassa piatta sui redditi prodotti all'estero per gli iper milionari stranieri che trasferiscono la residenza in Italia, è stata introdotta dal Partito Democratico".*


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Ottobre 2022)

Mi è piaciuto il discorso della Meloni... finalmente un PDC che mette la questione demografica in primo piano, ci stiamo estinguendo e stiamo a preoccuparci di mettere asterischi a carte d'identità che non serviranno più se non torniamo a sostenere chi mette su famiglia.

Ottimo il passaggio sui diritti, la 194 mi sembra salva, tema delicatissimo strumentalizzato in modo osceno da tutti.


----------



## Raryof (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Draghi è stato al Colle da Mattarella per la colazione. *


'Sta gentaglia qui penso non sappia nemmeno fare a bollire l'acqua..


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

*Meloni finisce la replica. Applaude tutto il centrodestra. Fiducia scontata alla Camera.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Ha già cambiato idea sul presidenzialismo. Ora semipresidenzialismo, che è quello che vuole Renzi...Ho paura di chi sarà presidente.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

*Libero: Con il governo Meloni, Mattarella si dimetterà e Draghi sarà presidente.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Libero: Con il governo Meloni, Mattarella si dimetterà e Draghi sarà presidente.*


Sarebbe vergognoso. Draghi poi sarebbe un pdr perfino peggiore di Mattarella.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Libero: Con il governo Meloni, Mattarella si dimetterà e Draghi sarà presidente.*


*Libero: Mattarella non finirà il secondo mandato. Potrebbe dimettersi la prossima estate.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Tempo: Mattarella non finirà il secondo mandato. Potrebbe dimettersi la prossima estate.*


Mi correggo, è Il Tempo non Libero.


----------



## TheKombo (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Libero: Mattarella non finirà il secondo mandato. Potrebbe dimettersi la prossima estate.*


Oh Mentana non aspetta altro


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

*Nota Quirinale precisa che l'incontro tra Mattarella e Draghi è stato di "saluti e ringraziamenti".*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

*Visione TV sbeffeggia il discorso della Meloni: "Saremo servili ma a testa alta".*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Faccio un parere "tecnico". Obiettivamente, la Meloni può governare sul serio 5 anni. L'opposizione fa pietà, gente i cui problemi sono i diritti LGBTIPSILON e cahate varie attirerà 0 consensi. I veri nemici ce li ha in maggioranza.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

*Richetti (IV): "Sostegno a Ucraina, UE e nessun arretramento sui diritti LGBT sono un buon fondamento per un dialogo tra maggioranza e opposizione".*


----------



## TheKombo (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Faccio un parere "tecnico". Obiettivamente, la Meloni può governare sul serio 5 anni. L'opposizione fa pietà, gente i cui problemi sono i diritti LGBTIPSILON e cahate varie attirerà 0 consensi. I veri nemici ce li ha in maggioranza.


Senza dubbio, l'opposizione è spaccata ed impegnata in una "guerra interna" tra 5S e PD per legittimarsi definitivamente come unica alternativa alla destra.
Il pericolo è la stabilità mentale di Berlusconi e la lotta intestina per controllare quello che rimane di FI.
Al di là della fede politica, io mi auguro sempre governi che durino 5 anni, non si può pensare di cambiare qualcosa senza un lavoro profondo e continuo, la nostra storia parla chiaro.
Ovviamente la discriminante rimane la situazione economica e/o eventuali "cataclismi" impronosticabili ad ora.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio, l'opposizione è spaccata ed impegnata in una "guerra interna" tra 5S e PD per legittimarsi definitivamente come unica alternativa alla destra.
> Il pericolo è la stabilità mentale di Berlusconi e la lotta intestina per controllare quello che rimane di FI.
> Al di là della fede politica, io mi auguro sempre governi che durino 5 anni, non si può pensare di cambiare qualcosa senza un lavoro profondo e continuo, la nostra storia parla chiaro.
> Ovviamente la discriminante rimane la situazione economica e/o eventuali "cataclismi" impronosticabili ad ora.


Secondo me il governo rischia di sfaldarsi sul presidente della Repubblica. Se veramente la Meloni vuole mettere Draghi, si giocherà Berlusconi e molti leghisti. Sarebbe il pdr più odiato di sempre.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Toscano in diretta sta dicendo cose sacrosante.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Zaia: "Il governo mi preoccupa. Un Ministero del mare e del sud significa che non esiste più il Nord Montagna".*



Ma che scemenza è?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Libero: Con il governo Meloni, Mattarella si dimetterà e Draghi sarà presidente.*



Scenario per me molto verosimile.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Speranza ancora con la mascherina uahahahahah. Si è creato un nuovo personaggio, tipo De Luca, anche lui sempre con la museruola.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Speranza ancora con la mascherina uahahahahah. Si è creato un nuovo personaggio, tipo De Luca, anche lui sempre con la museruola.



Tentava di non farsi riconoscere


----------



## Swaitak (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Speranza ancora con la mascherina uahahahahah. Si è creato un nuovo personaggio, tipo De Luca, anche lui sempre con la museruola.


la tizia sotto chi è?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Conte a Meloni: Tace su bollette e scostamento, continuità con il governo Draghi.​


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Conte a Meloni: Tace su bollette e scostamento, continuità con il governo Draghi.​


Dovrebbe essere contento, visto che con Draghi il reddito di cittadinanza è rimasto  .


----------



## Blu71 (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere contento, visto che con Draghi il reddito di cittadinanza è rimasto  .



In realtà ha fatto cadere Draghi ed ora si ritrova lo stesso programma


----------



## mil77 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma come che discorso è, mica stai parlando di una misura a saldo zero, tu proponi una misura che ha un costo che ricadrà sulla collettività a beneficio di pochi che non ne hanno bisogno in questo momento e non sarebbe un intervento strutturale che incentiva la crescita.
> *
> Taglia il cuneo fiscale, restituisci potere d'acquisto a chi in questo momento non ne ha, incentiva i consumi, crea circoli virtuosi e* restituisci un minimo di competitività alle imprese... in questo momento va risollevata la base della piramide sociale, non ci possiamo permettere di sacrificare risorse.
> 
> Ogni euro va investito non speso boia mondo è una cosa che in Italia facciamo una fatica tremenda a capire.


Stai parlando del nulla. Non ci sono I soldi non si può fare è un dato di fatto. Continuiamo a parlare di cose teoriche che non si possono realizzare o andiamo sul concreto e facciamo almeno quello che si può. Poi potere d'acquisto cosa? Forse non è chiaro che se anche dovessero farlo il dipendente medio si troverrebe in busta paga 10 max 15 euro in più al mese...cosa cambia sul potere d'acquisto...


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Il TG1, nonostante la direzione piddina (Maggioni), sta leccando di brutto il sedere alla Meloni. Copertina di pochi secondi fa "La prima donna". La direttrice del TG sta cercando la conferma, con il nuovo esecutivo. Mi auguro che il tentativo vada a vuoto, non mi dimenticherò i vergognosi servizi fatti in tutti questi mesi.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il TG1, nonostante la direzione piddina (Maggioni), sta leccando di brutto il sedere alla Meloni. Copertina di pochi secondi fa "La prima donna". La direttrice del TG sta cercando la conferma, con il nuovo esecutivo. Mi auguro che il tentativo vada a vuoto, non mi dimenticherò i vergognosi servizi fatti in tutti questi mesi.



Ci sarà una spartizione diversa. In ogni caso il TG2 era ”leggermente” per il CDX visto che il suo Direttore è diventato ministro.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

*Salvini a Rete 4: "Il reddito di cittadinanza andrà rivisto".*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini a Rete 4: "Il reddito di cittadinanza andrà rivisto".*


Poteva tranquillamente dire "Conte stai sereno"  .

Ed è già una promessa mancata (Meloni disse di abolirlo). Vediamo le altre.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

*Meloni ottiene la fiducia alla Camera con 235 voti favorevoli.*


----------



## Blu71 (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Poteva tranquillamente dire "Conte stai sereno"  .
> 
> Ed è già una promessa mancata (Meloni disse di abolirlo). Vediamo le altre.



Il RDC - secondo me - in questo momento di grave crisi economica non verrà abolito. Al massimo si darà un nome diverso prevedendo qualche controllo in più.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni ottiene la fiducia alla Camera con 235 voti favorevoli.*



Ci mancava pure che non ricevesse la fiducia.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

*Giordano fa notare che il ministro della Salute Schillaci era favorevole al Green Pass e chiede a Salvini: "Non è che abbiamo un altro Speranza al Ministero della salute?".

Salvini: "Impossibile".

Nei minuti precedenti, il vicepremier leghista ha anche detto di essere favorevole al reintegro dei medici non vaccinati e che il governo lavorerà per ciò.*


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Ottobre 2022)

Stasera il circo da Floris. Sindaci ed esponenti vari della sinistra e 5s che non sanno cosa dire se non urlare ancora al fascismo che ritorna e i diritti calpestati, a dare giudizi su questo Governo che manco è iniziato.
La Bompiani che straparla sempre la stessa solfa sulla Meloni e addirittura è arrivata a dire persino che la Polizia oggi a La Sapienza ha picchiato i ragazzi perchè c'è la destra al Governo.
Addirittura Concita De Gregorio ha difeso la Meloni e si è complimentata per la sua figura e per il discorso che ha fatto all'insediamento, e ha detto che la sinstra se la sogna un leader capace di parlare in questo modo, e lei ha pure il valore aggiunto di essere donna.
Mi è piaciuto Tosi come ha parlato chiaro e tondo e messo in fila tutti i quaquaraqua presenti








Indecenti qui, se al suo posto ci fosse stata una di sinistra son ocerto che non avrebbe reagito nessuno in questo modo
Scommettiamo che per tutto il tempo in cui sarà al Governo la Meloni non ci sarà una sola insurrezione social femminista ad ogni insulto che riceverà?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

A me pare che comunque, a livello mediatico, i toni su di lei si sono molto più imboniti in particolare dopo il discorso. Il TG1 la sta elogiando come se fosse di nuovo Draghi al potere, ora pure su La7 stanno dicendo che è una grande leader. Lo stesso Caprarica ieri, pur non elogiandola, ha detto di aver fatto bene nel discorso, seppur meno nella replica.

Gli unici che continuano a parlarne male sono i soliti giornali spazzatura piddini tipo Repubblica e co. Anzi, Il Messaggero in prima pagina le ha steso un vero e proprio elogio.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Il nuovo eroe di Twitter  . Ma poi avete visto come parla? Si vede proprio che non è istruito. Questo è veramente uno di quelli presi a caso per strada e gli hanno messo giacca e cravatta per fare gli sporchi interessi di qualcuno. Tipo Valentine di Una Poltrona per Due.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il nuovo eroe di Twitter  . Ma poi avete visto come parla? Si vede proprio che non è istruito. Questo è veramente uno di quelli presi a caso per strada e gli hanno messo giacca e cravatta per fare gli sporchi interessi di qualcuno. Tipo Valentine di Una Poltrona per Due.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

*Concita de Gregorio: "Nascita di una leader circondata da mostri".*


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Stasera il circo da Floris. Sindaci ed esponenti vari della sinistra e 5s che non sanno cosa dire se non urlare ancora al fascismo che ritorna e i diritti calpestati, a dare giudizi su questo Governo che manco è iniziato.
> La Bompiani che straparla sempre la stessa solfa sulla Meloni e addirittura è arrivata a dire persino che la Polizia oggi a La Sapienza ha picchiato i ragazzi perchè c'è la destra al Governo.
> Addirittura Concita De Gregorio ha difeso la Meloni e si è complimentata per la sua figura e per il discorso che ha fatto all'insediamento, e ha detto che la sinstra se la sogna un leader capace di parlare in questo modo, e lei ha pure il valore aggiunto di essere donna.
> Mi è piaciuto Tosi come ha parlato chiaro e tondo e messo in fila tutti i quaquaraqua presenti
> ...



Da Soumahoro a Somaro è un attimo


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giordano fa notare che il ministro della Salute Schillaci era favorevole al Green Pass e chiede a Salvini: "Non è che abbiamo un altro Speranza al Ministero della salute?".*


c'è una bella differenza tra essere conformista ignavo e non avere la forza di andare contro, perchè sappiamo bene cosa significhi in certi periodi e non tutti mettono a rischio la carriera o anche se stessi per farlo, rispetto ad idearle a tavolino come Speranza e Macron per poi vantarsene dicendo di essere stati copiati da altri

i livelli toccati da lui, Brunetta e altri sodali mai visti in Occidente.
si vantavano che potevi prelevare allo sportello ma non potevi entrare in posta o in banca, i ragazzini privati dello sport e della socialità etc etc

gente che andrebbe impallinata, non indagata perchè sapevamo tutti già in quel momento che non servissero assolutamente a nulla se non come ritorsione tanto che l'hanno dichiarato pure pubblicamente come Brunetta, e invece i conformisti non hanno la forza per ribellarsi


----------



## gabri65 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da Soumahoro a Somaro è un attimo



Ma possibile che solo a me Bonelli sembra la copia spiccicata di Giampollo? Cristo, sono identici.


----------



## Alkampfer (26 Ottobre 2022)

Meloni "Responsabilità essere prima premier, pronta a fare scelte impopolari"
...ve lo dissi... preparatevi.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> Meloni "Responsabilità essere prima premier, pronta a fare scelte impopolari"
> ...ve lo dissi... preparatevi.


Purtroppo non hanno ancora capito che tutti i discorsi boldriniani idioti, tipo l'imbarazzante scontro ieri tra Meloni e Serracchiani, sono soltanto un metodo per oscurare il vero schifo che arriverà...

Questo è un Draghi-bis. E gli immigrati, i gay, tutte ste cavolate sono solo dei contentini. Oggi bloccano 1000 africani e "domani" (tra un anno, due anni) ne arriveranno 200.000.


----------



## Alkampfer (26 Ottobre 2022)

intanto i sanitari sospesi ingiustamente sono ancora a casa senza stipendio.


----------



## Alkampfer (26 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questo è un Draghi-bis.


se prosegue con l'agenda transumanista sarà anche peggio.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Intanto si prospetta una "rivoluzione" anche in Rai. La piddina-draghiana di ferro Maggioni, direttrice del TG1, secondo Dagospia, con la nuova dirigenza Rai lo sapete che farà? Sarà cacciata via a pedate nel chiulo direte voi. No! Avrà un programma in prima serata sulla prima rete. Uahahahahahahahhaha.

A sto punto mi aspetto una neo promozione di Fabio Fazio per completare la pagliacciata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2022)

*Degrado Grillo, che oggi è sceso a Roma: fuori dall'hotel espone cartello incomprensibile*


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto si prospetta una "rivoluzione" anche in Rai. La piddina-draghiana di ferro Maggioni, direttrice del TG1, secondo Dagospia, con la nuova dirigenza Rai lo sapete che farà? Sarà cacciata via a pedate nel chiulo direte voi. No! Avrà un programma in prima serata sulla prima rete. Uahahahahahahahhaha.
> 
> A sto punto mi aspetto una neo promozione di Fabio Fazio per completare la pagliacciata.


l'importante è che Sanremo rimanga lgbtq+, altrimenti come ci divertiamo


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> se prosegue con l'agenda transumanista sarà anche peggio.


Altrimenti Draghi sarebbe rimasto incollato sulla cadrega. Il Messaggero, giorni fa, parlava di stop energia di giorni nelle aziende. Speriamo che le midterm cambino gli equilibri globali, altrimenti la pescivendola chissà che combina.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2022)

Iniziano già ad aumentare il tetto dei pagamenti i contanti?

Ottimo, e la "gente media" che applaude, che spasso


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2022)

intanto secondo l'ema sta per arrivare un ondata di M3l0n4.FSCT


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> l'importante è che Sanremo rimanga lgbtq+, altrimenti come ci divertiamo


In ottica gay, ti posso anticipare che rimarranno saldi Matano al pomeriggio, così come Diaco in quanto grande amico della Meloni. E rimarrà probabilmente anche la Bortone, che al pomeriggio fa continui spot LGBT con gli ospiti più orrendi proprio. A Sanremo non escludo che sarà l'ennesima pagliacciata sinistroide, con porte serrate nei confronti di Povia e altra gente contro il sistema. Forse "perdoneranno" Enrico Ruggeri, che ha espresso simpatie per la Meloni e ieri gli hanno pubblicizzato al TG1 l'ultimo singolo. 

Le nuove nomine in Rai avverranno a marzo, però come dicevo prima il TG1 con direzione piddina è già diventato un'ultrà meloniano. Segno che quanto detto da Dagospia sul futuro della Maggioni è un'ipotesi concreta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> l'importante è che Sanremo rimanga lgbtq+, altrimenti come ci divertiamo



Se ci tolgono il Sanremo LGBTAHJSHJSHJSHJS non gliela perdono, alle prossime elezioni voto il trans del grande fratello.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Altrimenti Draghi sarebbe rimasto incollato sulla cadrega. Il Messaggero, giorni fa, parlava di stop energia di *giorni *nelle aziende. Speriamo che le midterm cambino gli equilibri globali, altrimenti la pescivendola chissà che combina.


30 giorni*.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se ci tolgono il *Sanremo LGBTAHJSHJSHJSHJS* non gliela perdono, alle prossime elezioni voto il trans del grande fratello.


Condotto da Fabio Fazio e la gnocca progressista Littizzetto. Grazie  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2022)

*Fonti di FDI al Corriere della Sera: "Si prepara una commissione d’inchiesta sulla gestione Covid, non punitiva nei confronti del personale sanitario che ha tenuto in piedi il sistema, ma per mettere in mora chi ha sfruttato l’emergenza per arricchirsi."*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fonti di FDI al Corriere della Sera: "Si prepara una commissione d’inchiesta sulla gestione Covid, non punitiva nei confronti del personale sanitario che ha tenuto in piedi il sistema, ma per mettere in mora chi ha sfruttato l’emergenza per arricchirsi."*



Credo poco a ste robe, probabile sia giusto roba mediatica senza alcuna conseguenza reale, anche se un po' ci spero che sia una cosa un minimo seria. Peccato che chi di speranza vive, disperato muore. cit.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fonti di FDI al Corriere della Sera: "Si prepara una commissione d’inchiesta sulla gestione Covid, non punitiva nei confronti del personale sanitario che ha tenuto in piedi il sistema, ma per mettere in mora chi ha sfruttato l’emergenza per arricchirsi."*


Puniranno il corriere russo che distribuiva mascherine cinesi a basso prezzo.

Da quello che si legge, penso sia semplice ipotizzare una cosa. Se veramente a presiedere questa possibile pagliacciata sarà Renzi (che è come mettere Berlusconi presidente dell'antimafia), sarà semplicemente un regolamento di conti tra il bomba e Conte. Al massimo, faranno qualcosa a qualcuno vicino ad Arcuri e quella gentaglia lì. Speranza e compagnia saranno del tutto immuni (e non mi riferisco all'app).


----------



## sunburn (26 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Iniziano già ad aumentare il tetto dei pagamenti i contanti?
> 
> Ottimo, e la "gente media" che applaude, che spasso


La lega pare abbia proposto di alzarlo a diecimila euro… 
Comunque aumento della soglia del contante e condono… ehm, pace fiscale penso non siano mai stati neanche quotati.


----------



## sunburn (26 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Credo poco a ste robe, probabile sia giusto roba mediatica senza alcuna conseguenza reale,


Come le altre ventordicimila commissioni d’inchiesta parlamentari.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fonti di FDI al Corriere della Sera: "Si prepara una commissione d’inchiesta sulla gestione Covid, non punitiva nei confronti del personale sanitario che ha tenuto in piedi il sistema, ma per mettere in mora chi ha sfruttato l’emergenza per arricchirsi."*


non succede ma se succede
sarò riconoscente a vita verso chi dovesse creare qualche problema agli esseri immondi che hanno messo in piedi tutte le porcherie viste in periodo covid
le parole di GORI e BOCCIA faccio fatica a dimenticarle pezzi di [email protected] antiitaliani


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2022)

*Grillo: "Il governo deve durare. Spero che duri a lungo."*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Puniranno il corriere russo che distribuiva mascherine cinesi a basso prezzo.
> 
> Da quello che si legge, penso sia semplice ipotizzare una cosa. Se veramente a presiedere questa possibile pagliacciata sarà Renzi (che è come mettere Berlusconi presidente dell'antimafia), sarà semplicemente un regolamento di conti tra il bomba e Conte. Al massimo, faranno qualcosa a qualcuno vicino ad *Arcuri* e quella gentaglia lì. Speranza e compagnia saranno del tutto immuni (e non mi riferisco all'app).


Intanto questo ancora è a piede libero e "immacolato".......


----------



## mil77 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> Meloni "Responsabilità essere prima premier, pronta a fare scelte impopolari"
> ...ve lo dissi... preparatevi.


Non è che l'hai detto tu, l'aveva già detto lei in campagna elettorale....e la prima di queste scelte sarà più che dimezzare il reddito di cittadinanza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non è che l'hai detto tu, l'aveva già detto lei in campagna elettorale....e la prima di queste scelte sarà più che dimezzare il reddito di cittadinanza



Esatto, era riferito al RDC.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2022)

*Crisanti: "Se la Meloni oggi può parlare senza mascherina è grazie a Speranza. E senza di noi oggi molti senatori sarebbero morti."*


----------



## Alkampfer (26 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non è che l'hai detto tu, l'aveva già detto lei in campagna elettorale....e la prima di queste scelte sarà più che dimezzare il reddito di cittadinanza


eh ma io lo dissi prima della campagna elettorale


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La lega pare abbia proposto di alzarlo a diecimila euro…
> Comunque aumento della soglia del contante e condono… ehm, pace fiscale penso non siano mai stati neanche quotati.


Io farei anche 100.000
E' normalissimo girare con le valigette piene di contanti, la gente per bene ed onesta lo fa di continuo.

E' una questione di libertà  

Meglio non commentare va, condono fiscale nemmeno quotato.


----------



## Devil man (26 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Crisanti: "Se la Meloni oggi può parlare senza mascherina è grazie a Speranza. E senza di noi oggi molti senatori sarebbero morti."*


è vero senza la fisiologica sarebbero morti o invalidi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2022)

Il nostro buon Crisantemi comunque sempre allegro e gioviale... previsioni funeree, presagi di morte... in tema per Ognissanti.


----------



## smallball (26 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Crisanti: "Se la Meloni oggi può parlare senza mascherina è grazie a Speranza. E senza di noi oggi molti senatori sarebbero morti."*


Abbia la compiacenza di stare zitto


----------



## gabri65 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Crisanti: "Se la Meloni oggi può parlare senza mascherina è grazie a Speranza. E senza di noi oggi molti senatori sarebbero morti."*


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Speranza e compagnia saranno del tutto immuni (e non mi riferisco all'app).


E anche parlando dell'app... Bello spreco di soldi pubblici


----------



## livestrong (26 Ottobre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Stasera il circo da Floris. Sindaci ed esponenti vari della sinistra e 5s che non sanno cosa dire se non urlare ancora al fascismo che ritorna e i diritti calpestati, a dare giudizi su questo Governo che manco è iniziato.
> La Bompiani che straparla sempre la stessa solfa sulla Meloni e addirittura è arrivata a dire persino che la Polizia oggi a La Sapienza ha picchiato i ragazzi perchè c'è la destra al Governo.
> Addirittura Concita De Gregorio ha difeso la Meloni e si è complimentata per la sua figura e per il discorso che ha fatto all'insediamento, e ha detto che la sinstra se la sogna un leader capace di parlare in questo modo, e lei ha pure il valore aggiunto di essere donna.
> Mi è piaciuto Tosi come ha parlato chiaro e tondo e messo in fila tutti i quaquaraqua presenti
> ...


Che la Meloni non sappia parlare l'italiano a livelli accettabili non lo si scopre oggi, ma sta polemica è ridicola. Soumahoro incommentabile a tirare in ballo lo schiavismo


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Che la Meloni non sappia parlare l'italiano a livelli accettabili non lo si scopre oggi, ma sta polemica è ridicola. Soumahoro incommentabile a tirare in ballo lo schiavismo


Soumahoro è Valentine di Una Poltrona per Due. Uno preso a caso per strada, per fare il gioco sporco. Basti vedere come parla.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Crisanti: "Se la Meloni oggi può parlare senza mascherina è grazie a Speranza. E senza di noi oggi molti senatori sarebbero morti."*


Ma vaff.... te e speranza


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

*Monti si astiene e non voterà, dunque, la fiducia.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Monti si astiene e non voterà, dunque, la fiducia.*


Numeri veramente risicati al senato. Ma tranquilli, ci penseranno i due bomba quando mancheranno i voti. In cambio, ovviamente, di chissà quali porcherie.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Ottobre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Che la Meloni non sappia parlare l'italiano a livelli accettabili non lo si scopre oggi, ma sta polemica è ridicola. Soumahoro incommentabile a tirare in ballo lo schiavismo



E come dovrebbe parlare, scusa. Non mi sembra che sbagli le coniugazioni o gli avverbi.

Per quanto riguarda quell'altro, siamo una nazione che porta in parlamento esseri indefiniti che parlano di schiavismo, andrebbe bene anche il linguaggio degli scaricatori di porto.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Che la Meloni non sappia parlare l'italiano a livelli accettabili non lo si scopre oggi, ma sta polemica è ridicola. Soumahoro incommentabile a tirare in ballo lo schiavismo


La Meloni è caduta nella trappola, o più probabilmente lo fa apposta per trollare.
Nei panni di Somaro sarei entrato in punta di piedi, ma si sa che è gente ben istruita dal partito


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> La Meloni è caduta nella trappola, o più probabilmente lo fa apposta per trollare.
> Nei panni di Somaro sarei entrato in punta di piedi, ma si sa che è gente ben istruita dal partito


Io, nel complesso, sono d'accordo con l'opinione di Caprarica (da cui prendo fortemente le distanze dall'orrendo personaggio che è). Meloni bene nel discorso, ma molto più debole nel rispondere alle opposizioni. Con la Serracchiani ha dato vita ad una sceneggiata patetica e vomitevole. Chiaramente mi riferisco a entrambe.


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto si prospetta una "rivoluzione" anche in Rai. La piddina-draghiana di ferro Maggioni, direttrice del TG1, secondo Dagospia, con la nuova dirigenza Rai lo sapete che farà? Sarà cacciata via a pedate nel chiulo direte voi. No! Avrà un programma in prima serata sulla prima rete. Uahahahahahahahhaha.
> 
> A sto punto mi aspetto una neo promozione di Fabio Fazio per completare la pagliacciata.


La Maggioni è una femminista sovranista, coi piedi in tutte le scarpe di Pittarosso. Anche perchè fin da agosto si capiva che molto probabilmente avrebbe vinto la destra e la Meloni. Secondo me rimarrà anche se è una bella str0nza autoritaria a cui piacciono le telecamere, Giorgino l'ha mandato via per dispetto.
Curioso di vedere che fine farà Fazio che si è fatto la pensione per lui e per 2 generazioni dei figli grazie a 10 anni di sinistra non guadagnati sul campo, non so se lo manderanno via ma l'unica alternativa sarebbe andare a La7 al posto di Giletti


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> La Maggioni è una femminista *sovranista*, coi piedi in tutte le scarpe di Pittarosso. Anche perchè fin da agosto si capiva che molto probabilmente avrebbe vinto la destra e la Meloni. Secondo me rimarrà anche se è una bella str0nza autoritaria a cui piacciono le telecamere, Giorgino l'ha mandato via per dispetto.
> Curioso di vedere che fine farà Fazio che si è fatto la pensione per lui e per 2 generazioni dei figli grazie a 10 anni di sinistra non guadagnati sul campo, non so se lo manderanno via ma l'unica alternativa sarebbe andare a La7 al posto di Giletti


Ma sovranista de che. Il PD la mise presidente della Rai qualche anno fa. Semplicemente, vuole resistere ad un possibile declassamento e la condivisione della linea atlantista dell'attuale governo può aiutare in tal senso.


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Crisanti: "Se la Meloni oggi può parlare senza mascherina è grazie a Speranza. E senza di noi oggi molti senatori sarebbero morti."*





>


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Intanto la Melona sta riproponendo l'agenda Draghi al senato.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Sanità, vediamo...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sanità, vediamo...


Ha citato le cure domiciliari, bene.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Ah bene, finalmente sui vaccini! Coraggioso questo intervento.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

*Meloni: "Continueremo a far valere le evidenze scientifiche al posto delle evidenze scientifiche".

E fa l'esempio dei 12enni che non potevano partecipare alle attività sportive perchè non vaccinati.*


----------



## 7vinte (26 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Numeri veramente risicati al senato. Ma tranquilli, ci penseranno i due bomba quando mancheranno i voti. In cambio, ovviamente, di chissà quali porcherie.



Fabri la maggioranza al Senato è tra le più ampie della storia, risicata de che? È quasi del 60%, la più ampia mai uscita dalle urne


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

*Meloni: "Continueremo a far valere le evidenze scientifiche al posto delle scelte politiche".

E fa l'esempio dei 12enni che non potevano partecipare alle attività sportive perchè non vaccinati.*


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *E fa l'esempio dei 12enni che non potevano partecipare alle attività sportive perchè non vaccinati.*


bene, non dimenticare quello che hanno fatto specie ai giovani


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2022)

intanto a New York è stato dichiarato incostituzionale l'obbligo di vaccinazione due giorni fa, tutte le persone sospese saranno immediatamente riammesse a lavoro


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> intanto a New York è stato dichiarato ieri incostituzionale l'obbligo di vaccinazione, tutte le persone sospese saranno immediatamente riammesse a lavoro


sarebbe giusto che gli stipendi sospesi glieli pagassero i politici che si sono presi la briga di fare questa scemenza. magari la prossima volta ci pensano bene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2022)

Altro discorso ineccepibile, per quel che mi riguarda. Raramente sono stato filogovernativo nella mia vita, ma se sono d'accordo con quel che viene detto ci posso fare poco, non mi vergogno a dirlo.

Poi se i fatti non corrisponderanno alle parole, cosa probabile, questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2022)

come dicevo stamattina, la gran parte delle persone sono conformisti e bandiere al vento.
basta che il vento cambia e loro vanno dietro per stare sempre a galla

i fanatici sono pochi e quelli andrebbero interdetti dai pubblici uffici



>


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> come dicevo stamattina, la gran parte delle persone sono conformisti e bandiere al vento.
> basta che il vento cambia e loro vanno dietro per stare sempre a galla
> 
> i fanatici sono pochi e quelli andrebbero interdetti dai pubblici uffici


Un altra bandieruola. Mi ricordo che il giorno prima che li approvassero diceva "no al vaccino ai bambini", poi dopo l'approvazione si vantava del numero dei bambini che lo Spallanzani aveva già vaccinato.


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2022)

*Boldrini dopo due notti insonni...*
*
"La prima donna premier si fa chiamare al maschile, il presidente. 
Cosa le impedisce di rivendicare nella lingua il suo primato? 
La Treccani dice che i ruoli vanno declinati.*
* Affermare il femminile è troppo per la leader di FDI, partito che già nel nome dimentica le Sorelle?"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Boldrini dopo due notti insonni...*
> 
> *"La prima donna premier si fa chiamare al maschile, il presidente.
> Cosa le impedisce di rivendicare nella lingua il suo primato?
> ...



Questa ha grossi problemi mentali. Sarei quasi orientato a compatirla e provare pena.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Sulla guerra in Ucraina torna a recitare la pappardella pro-Draghi. Se voleva difendersi bene doveva dire "anche voi avete votato per le armi".


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

*Meloni: "Pace in Ucraina possibile se si aiuta l'Ucraina a difendersi".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2022)

Il Bomba fa spettacolo pensando di essere in un film di Pieraccioni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2022)

Parla il Nano, occhio


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

*Berlusconi show: "È nato il mio 17esimo nipotino".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2022)

Mmh, mi sa che oggi all'androide gli hanno inserito il chip giusto.

Niente popcorn.


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma sovranista de che. Il PD la mise presidente della Rai qualche anno fa. Semplicemente, vuole resistere ad un possibile declassamento e la condivisione della linea atlantista dell'attuale governo può aiutare in tal senso.


Appunto, però solo dall'anno scorso direttore del tg1, per come l'ho inquadrata è una a cui piace il potere, indifferentemente di che colore abbia, e anche mettersi in mostra. Poi essendo pure donna di sti tempi dubito che la manderanno via.


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi show: "È nato il mio 17esimo nipotino".*


Di quelli ufficiali, perchè chissà quanti altri ne ha in giro


----------



## Blu71 (26 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi show: "È nato il mio 17esimo nipotino".*



Bene. Pensasse a fare il nonno.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Io sono di destra e certe posizioni della Meloni e del suo partito non le condivido, così come non condivido le scelte su alcuni ministeri. Ma mi basta vedere il pd, il m5s e verdi e sinistra rosicare ed attaccare con parole sciocche per sostenere questo governo al 110%


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Di quelli ufficiali, perchè chissà quanti altri ne ha in giro


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Ottobre 2022)

Meloni :"*Non c'è correlazione tra intensità del limite del contante e la diffusione dell'economia sommersa
Ci sono paesi in cui il limite non esiste e l'evasione fiscale è bassissima"*

Poi, rivolgendosi verso l'opposizione che borbottava (soprattutto del PD), dice:
*"Non siete d'accordo? No?
"Queste sono parole di Piercarlo Padoan, ministro dell'economia del governo Renzi e governo Gentiloni, governi PD"*

Dopo l'essere davanti agli uomini (e non dietro) e la capatrena, questo discorso chiude il cerchio


----------



## Blu71 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Meloni :"*Non c'è correlazione tra intensità del limite del contante e la diffusione dell'economia sommersa
> Ci sono paesi in cui il limite non esiste e l'evasione fiscale è bassissima"*
> 
> Poi, rivolgendosi verso l'opposizione che borbottava (soprattutto del PD), dice:
> ...



Ti vedo particolarmente interessato al tema dell’evasione fiscale


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Meloni :"*Non c'è correlazione tra intensità del limite del contante e la diffusione dell'economia sommersa
> Ci sono paesi in cui il limite non esiste e l'evasione fiscale è bassissima"*


Certo, nel 2022 chi non fa un acquisto da 10.000 euro andando con banconote rilegate in mazzette da 1000 

Chi tiene in casa più di 2/3 mila euro in contanti, è perchè al 99,999999 % sono evasi o servono a pagare in nero, oppure si è fatto pagare in nero.

Che poi non ci sia correlazione con la diffusione dell' economia sommersa, è possibile, ma è solo statistica.
Quella è questione di cultura della gente, oppure di paura della legge.

Comunque basta sapere l' indirizzo che vuole prendere questo governo, se si andrà per condoni e mosse pro-evasori, io sono pieno di tricks e potrò adeguarmi di brutto

Spiace per la gente normale... che applaude anche


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Ottobre 2022)

Mi dissocio totalmente dai vostri 2 ultimi messaggi


----------



## Blu71 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi dissocio totalmente dai vostri 2 ultimi messaggi



Dichiarazione da juventino


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione da juventino



Cancella l'insulto o ti mando la Boldrini a casa


----------



## Blu71 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cancella l'insulto o ti mando la Boldrini a casa




Non cancello nulla. Manda chi vuoi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Ottobre 2022)

Intervento del bomba 1 : al minuto 6.40 parte l'attacco al PD


----------



## __king george__ (26 Ottobre 2022)

ho sentito la Meloni,da come ha parlato sembra piu filo ucraina lei che di Zelensky a momenti


----------



## gabri65 (26 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, nel 2022 chi non fa un acquisto da 10.000 euro andando con banconote rilegate in mazzette da 1000
> 
> Chi tiene in casa più di 2/3 mila euro in contanti, è perchè al 99,999999 % sono evasi o servono a pagare in nero, oppure si è fatto pagare in nero.
> 
> ...



Ma non è assolutamente vero.

Spiegami per quale motivo non devo tenere in casa mia banconote che ho guadagnato onestamente.

E non te ne uscire con la stupidaggine che io rappresento lo 0.000001%.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma non è assolutamente vero.
> 
> Spiegami per quale motivo non devo tenere in casa mia banconote che ho guadagnato onestamente.
> 
> E non te ne uscire con la stupidaggine che io rappresento lo 0.000001%.



Perchè possono rubartele.

E non avrebbe senso correre questo rischio, quando tanto hai un contocorrente bancario.

Ed infatti, nessuno che non ha nulla da nascondere, tiene cifre esagerate in casa.
Proprio perchè non ha senso da nessun punto di vista.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè possono rubartele.
> 
> E non avrebbe senso correre questo rischio, quando tanto hai un contocorrente bancario.



Sono più alte le probabilità che me le rubi la banca.

Per me ha perfettamente senso avere del denaro che è solo MIO, e non di fatto REGALATO ai sudici bancari che ci lucrano sopra, mettendoci pure delle trattenute.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sono più alte le probabilità che me le rubi la banca.
> 
> Per me ha perfettamente senso avere del denaro che è solo MIO, e non di fatto REGALATO ai sudici bancari che ci lucrano sopra, mettendoci pure delle trattenute.


Va bene, tieniti le tue oneste banconote a casa.

Basta che quando poi devi fare una spesa grossa, proprio per mettere tranquillo chi ha dubbi, ti costa molto portarle in banca e poi fare un bonifico tracciato per evitare i rompi scatole?
Un piccolo sforzo per te, ma almeno rompi le palle a tanti altri che invece di onesto non hanno nulla.
E' totalmente a tua protezione, visto che appunto sei onesto.

Ovviamente operazione gratuita, pagata dai contribuenti, sia mai che ci si attacca ai 50 centesimi del costo del bonifico della banca.

E non mi si tiri in ballo la privacy, nel 99% dei casi, quando si fanno acquisti da 10.000 euro c'è spesso un tracciamento almeno nominativo.
Se sei pulito, non usi prestanome.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va bene, tieniti le tue oneste banconote a casa.
> 
> Basta che quando poi devi fare una spesa grossa, proprio per mettere tranquillo chi ha dubbi, ti costa molto portarle in banca e poi fare un bonifico tracciato per evitare i rompi scatole?
> Un piccolo sforzo per te, ma almeno rompi le palle a tanti altri che invece di onesto non hanno nulla.
> ...



Codesto non c'entra niente. Ovviamente una spesa grossa non la faccio in contanti.

Il motivo di avere del liquido è per la sicurezza emotiva di avere sempre a una riserva non intaccabile e disponibile. Qualcosa di tangibile che ti fa stare tranquillo, dovesse succedere l'imponderabile.

Sciocco? Forse. Ma non arreca danni a nessuno.

Non colpevolizziamo insensatamente usanze che solo qualche decennio fa erano più che normali. A me sembra che stiamo cambiando tutto e troppo in fretta, e i problemi non mi sembra che siano diminuiti, anzi.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Codesto non c'entra niente. Ovviamente una spesa grossa non la faccio in contanti.
> 
> Il motivo di avere del liquido è per la sicurezza emotiva di avere sempre a una riserva non intaccabile e disponibile. Qualcosa di tangibile che ti fa stare tranquillo, dovesse succedere l'imponderabile.
> 
> ...



Guarda che qui non si parla di abolizione del contante

Puoi tenerti a casa tutti i soldi che vuoi, se ti appaga psicologicamente, lo faccio anche io, perchè non si sa mai è una garanzia.

Ma per me, nel 99 % dei casi, chi fa un pagamento di 10.000 euro cash, siccome è scomodo per un miliardo di motivi, è perchè i soldi sono "sporchi".

Se uno è pulito, pure avesse 100.000 euro sotto il materasso, per quella rara volta che deve fare pagamenti pesanti fa il favore alla collettività di passare a depositare la cifra che gli serve in banca e poi bonificarla.

Seccatura? può darsi, ma è a garanzia di trasparenza per la collettività.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

*Il senato dà la fiducia con 115 sì. Governo Meloni ufficialmente in carica.*


----------



## gabri65 (26 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda che qui non si parla di abolizione del contante
> 
> Puoi tenerti a casa tutti i soldi che vuoi, se ti appaga psicologicamente, lo faccio anche io, perchè non si sa mai è una garanzia.
> 
> ...



Infatti io non reagivo alla abolizione del contante o ai pagamenti consistenti. Reagivo al fatto di ritenere illegale avere più di qualche migliaio di € in casa come da te scritto.

Per quanto riguarda la trasparenza, tranquillo, lo stato di me sa tutto poiché sono dipendente e l'azienda produce tutta la documentazione necessaria per la dichiarazione dei redditi.

La trasparenza può andare bene, ma di fatto è un mezzo regalo alle banche, come quello di costringere anche un vecchietto in pensione ad avere un c/c. Dovrebbe essere un servizio di stato gratis, a quel punto.

Il tutto quando vedi che transitano milioni e milioni verso i paradisi fiscali (compresi stati UE) da parte di megaaziende e multinazionali, e tutto alla luce del sole.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Infatti io non reagivo alla abolizione del contante o ai pagamenti consistenti. Reagivo al fatto di ritenere illegale avere più di qualche migliaio di € in casa come da te scritto.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la trasparenza, tranquillo, lo stato di me sa tutto poiché sono dipendente e l'azienda produce tutta la documentazione necessaria per la dichiarazione dei redditi.
> 
> ...



Io non ho scritto che va considerato illegale tenere migliaia di euro in casa.

Ma che probabilmente chi li tiene, è perché sono soldi poco puliti o servono a fare un pagamento in nero.

Sottile differenza.

E chiunque legga lo applica nella sua vita al 99% dei casi

Se son soldi puliti, quasi nessuno tiene 10.000 euro a casa in contanti.

Perché non ha senso prendersi il rischio di un furto di ONESTISSIMI e sopratutto FATICOSISSIMI risparmi.

Gli onesti che lo vogliono fare, non hanno comunque nulla da temere

Ad ogni modo è presto risolto: ognuno ha il diritto di tenersi a casa quanto vuole, ma al momento di fare un pagamento lo rende tracciabile, nulla di trascendentale.


----------



## UDG (26 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il senato dà la fiducia con 115 sì. Governo Meloni ufficialmente in carica.*


Speriamo duri e faccia cose per il bene del paese


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, nel 2022 chi non fa un acquisto da 10.000 euro andando con banconote rilegate in mazzette da 1000
> 
> Chi tiene in casa più di 2/3 mila euro in contanti, è perchè al 99,999999 % sono evasi o servono a pagare in nero, oppure si è fatto pagare in nero.
> 
> ...


Concordo.
Pazzesco, 24 ore è già si è fatto un bruttissimo passo indietro


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2022)

eppure c'è chi gira con la valigetta con 10k e se la fa rubare


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Codesto non c'entra niente. Ovviamente una spesa grossa non la faccio in contanti.
> 
> Il motivo di avere del liquido è per la sicurezza emotiva di avere sempre a una riserva non intaccabile e disponibile. Qualcosa di tangibile che ti fa stare tranquillo, dovesse succedere l'imponderabile.
> 
> ...



Questo fatto lo reputo normale anche ora, non solo in passato.
Tant'è che ancora da qualche parte ho conservato tutti i soldi che fin da piccolo mi regalarono ai vari compleanni, natale, pasqua, onomastici, comunione, cresima, qualifica, diploma e probabile anche dei primi lavori fatti. Il salvadanaio è più al sicuro da me che in banca


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Pazzesco, 24 ore è già si è fatto un bruttissimo passo indietro



Comunque oltre a questa eventuale porcata, secondo me quasi nessuno ha capito il vero senso di questa eventuale mossa: 

L'obbiettivo non è difendere alcun diritto, non è dare alcuna libertà ai cittadini di spendere i propri soldi, non è alcun diritto di privacy.

Il motivo è puramente, terra-terra 

Si fa solo girare l'economia, chiudendo un occhio pur sapendo che con grande probabilità gireranno soldi "sporchi".

Giustamente non tutti possono sapere queste cose, ma per un imprenditore al giorno d' oggi, è infinamente costoso comprarsi del nero ( perché si, nel mondo reale SI COMPRA, procurarsi soldi in nero tramite false fatturazioni ha un costo elevato, molto più elevato del passato, oggi chi fa da società cartiera si trattiene anche un 4/5%) 

E perché costa caro? Perché è difficile spenderlo grazie al limite dei contanti e ai tracciamenti 

Calmierare i controlli, significa semplicemente chiudere un occhio facendo permettere di ossigenare l' economia, ma attenzione, è nella stessa famiglia dei condoni, seppur meno grave


----------



## gabri65 (26 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non ho scritto che va considerato illegale tenere migliaia di euro in casa.





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chi tiene in casa più di 2/3 mila euro in contanti, è perchè al 99,999999 % sono evasi o servono a pagare in nero, oppure si è fatto pagare in nero.



Che è al 99.999999% la definizione di illegalità.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sottile differenza.
> 
> E chiunque legga lo applica nella sua vita al 99% dei casi
> 
> ...



Vabbè, ritorniamo al primo post. Non ho detto di non tenere soldi in banca e pagare tutto in contanti. Allora sono l'unico idiota (= 0.000001%) che terrebbe cifre di denaro in casa.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ad ogni modo è presto risolto: ognuno ha il diritto di tenersi a casa quanto vuole, ma al momento di fare un pagamento lo rende tracciabile, nulla di trascendentale.



E su questo non ho mica nessuna difficoltà.

Solo una gran seccatura, tenuto conto di quello che dicevo prima su ben altre evasioni.



Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo fatto lo reputo normale anche ora, non solo in passato.
> Tant'è che ancora da qualche parte ho conservato tutti i soldi che fin da piccolo mi regalarono ai vari compleanni, natale, pasqua, onomastici, comunione, cresima, qualifica, diploma e probabile anche dei primi lavori fatti. Il salvadanaio è più al sicuro da me che in banca



Ma infatti, è più una motivazione sentimentale e ancestrale, un bisogno primitivo di sentirsi indipendenti.


----------



## sacchino (26 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non ho scritto che va considerato illegale tenere migliaia di euro in casa.
> 
> Ma che probabilmente chi li tiene, è perché sono soldi poco puliti o servono a fare un pagamento in nero.
> 
> ...


Oggi ho fatto 5.600 euro di cassetto, 4000 cash e 1600 bancomat tutti scontrinati, domani ne farò altrettanti e sabato o domenica, quando le banche sono chiuse, pagherò alcune fatture ai mie fornitori........come vedi fare cash non è così 'illegale', con l'attuale legge i miei fornitori devono registrare per il pagamento di una fattura da 2800 euro due acconti da 999 ed un saldo da 802, se ti pare giusto.


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A me sembra che stiamo cambiando tutto e troppo in fretta


Hai centrato il punto; questo tema rientra pienamente nel più grande tema dei conservatori e dei liberali.

Ci hanno fatto perfino degli studi a livello cerebrale: esistono realmente delle differenze psicologiche, su base biologica. I cervelli dei conservatori e dei liberali sono diversi

Analogo caso è l'accettazione degli omosessuali e dei trans, proprio come accettazione mentale sul piano personale, e sul riuscire a ripensare alla società includendo anche loro.
Questo giustifica parzialmente alcuni persone: il loro cervello gli impedisce di riadattare e aggiornare la realtà; quindi io per i primi 38 anni sono cresciuto in un mondo di eterosessuali, con i "diversi" a riunirsi di nascosto nelle ymca. Ormai per me è così, faccio fatica a vedere due femmine per mano.
Sto estremizzando e generalizzando, però ecco questi studi sul cervello sembrano tracciare questa ipotesi.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Non voglio fare la parte del contro tutto e sempre. Ieri ho criticato, perchè ho trovato le risposte a quello che volevo vaghe. Oggi il discorso mi è piaciuto di più e la Meloni ha avuto più coraggio di affrontare certe questioni. Male, invece, sulla politica estera e vediamo se le elezioni di midterm cambieranno gli equilibri.

Ora largo ai fatti. Peggio di Draghi è impossibile. 

La prima richiesta, come minimo, è quella che si possa andare in qualunque parte senza che nessuno ti chieda pass di mierda e mascherine, perchè purtroppo ci sono ancora chi chiede almeno una delle due cose se non tutte e due (tipo gli ospedali). 

Buona fortuna!


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Oggi ho fatto 5.600 euro di cassetto, 4000 cash e 1600 bancomat tutti scontrinati, domani ne farò altrettanti e sabato o domenica, quando le banche sono chiuse, pagherò alcune fatture ai mie fornitori........come vedi fare cash non è così 'illegale', con l'attuale legge i miei fornitori devono registrare per il pagamento di una fattura da 2800 euro due acconti da 999 ed un saldo da 802, se ti pare giusto.



Si, molto giusto.

A parte che il tuo è un caso particolare, ma te li tieni cash per qualche giorno e basta.

Ci sta, io non ho scritto da nessuna parte che è ilegale tenere soldi liquidi.

Anche se non capisco
1) perché non fai un bonifico online invece che suddividere le fatture?

2) che cacchio di lavoro fai per far girare migliaia di euro al giorno e dover pagare i fornitori nel week end 

Ad ogni modo, scrivo quello che scrivo perché so benissimo di cosa parlo, non parlo a caso.
Ne ho viste di cotte e di crude in vita mia.
Come ho scritto molte volte, ne arrestano a centinaia all' anno nelle province lombarde, CENTINAIA, non due o tre, CENTINAIA.

Fidati, per il bene di voi ONESTI, meno si da la possibilità di spendere grosse cifre in contanti e più verrete premiati.

Poi pensatela come vi pare, a me gira bene in qualunque modo, so adeguarmi al sistema vigente molto bene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> eppure c'è chi gira con la valigetta con 10k e se la fa rubare



Bisogna nasconderli nella cuccia del cane


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2022)

Ma veramente state discutendo sul contante? Da sempre è il traino del lavoro nero, lo abolissero completamente per quanto mi riguarda è togliessero i pagamenti agli esercenti con le carte di credito.
Tutto regolare e contabilizzato, zero nero e le tasse le paghiamo tutti.

leggo “ sono più tranquillo con il contante” cosa siamo nel 1940 ? Se vogliono distruggere un economia ( previsione altrettanto folle ) fanno come in Argentina e mandano il potere di acquisto dell euro a farsi benedire. Poi con i 10K€ che hai a casa in contanti ci vai a prendere il pane.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Ottobre 2022)

Mossa pro evasione, bleah


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma veramente state discutendo sul contante? Da sempre è il traino del lavoro nero, lo abolissero completamente per quanto mi riguarda è togliessero i pagamenti agli esercenti con le carte di credito.
> Tutto regolare e contabilizzato, zero nero e le tasse le paghiamo tutti.



Io sono favorevole a quanto dici ma con qualche postilla, abolirlo del tutto forse violerebbe un pò certe libertà.
Insomma, se voglio andare a buddane senza lasciare la minima traccia devo poterlo fare.

Però una totale abolizione, certo potrebbe molti più benefici che no.

Anzitutto però porterei a zero le commissioni, potrebbe creare una propria struttura di sicurezza informatica lo Stato ad esempio.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, molto giusto.
> 
> A parte che il tuo è un caso particolare, ma te li tieni cash per qualche giorno e basta.
> 
> ...


un benzinaio che fa servito, potrebbe arrivare a fare più di 20k giornalieri in banconote da 5 volendo


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io sono favorevole a quanto dici ma con qualche postilla, abolirlo del tutto forse violerebbe un pò certe libertà.
> Insomma, se voglio andare a buddane senza lasciare la minima traccia devo poterlo fare.
> 
> Però una totale abolizione, certo potrebbe molti più benefici che no.
> ...



beh tecnicamente è una cosa non legale, quindi elimineresti prostituzione, spacciatori ecc ecc. 
Capisco che sia qualcosa di radicale ma già oggi esistono app che ti permettono di farlo a costo zero per te e per l esercente.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> un benzinaio che fa servito, potrebbe arrivare a fare più di 20k giornalieri in banconote da 5 volendo



Si ma è tutto tracciato, non ci scappi.

Se compri 100.000 euro di carburante, devi aver depositato 110.000 euro sul conto aziendale dopo averlo venduto.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Hai centrato il punto; questo tema rientra pienamente nel più grande tema dei conservatori e dei liberali.
> 
> Ci hanno fatto perfino degli studi a livello cerebrale: esistono realmente delle differenze psicologiche, su base biologica. I cervelli dei conservatori e dei liberali sono diversi
> 
> ...



Ma guarda, è un tema che a me provoca sempre una certa inquietudine.

Secondo me c'entra poco con la rivoluzione che stiamo sperimentando da qualche decennio a questa parte in tema di diritti e diversità.

Io mi ritengo conservatore, per valori e certi classicismi che dovrebbro restare invarianti nel tempo. Mi piace essere conservatore su certe cose perché erano semplicemente migliori, e ti permettevano di ragionare e svilupparti in un certo modo.

Però sono anche una persona scientifica, e che sta al passo con le nuove tecnologie e crede nello sviluppo sociale, quello vero.

E non mi danno fastidio gli omosessuali, mi dà fastidio l'enfasi e il mainstream che si è creato, ad esempio con rielaborazioni forzate e volgari di grandi opere del passato come la fata Turchina, adesso impersonata da un interprete fluido. Sono estremamente sicuro che il 90% della gente normale la pensa come me, forse anche di più.

Non mi dà fastidio la diversità, mi dà fastidio la sottolineatura e la celebrazione teatrale del diverso, fatta a scopo ideologico. Onestamente non vedo niente di veramente produttivo in tutta questa storia, se non generare artificialmente astio e contrapposizione.

Ma chissenefrega se tizio va con tizio, basta non pubblicizzarlo e proteggerlo oltremodo come se fosse l'unica cosa ragionevole al mondo, tralasciando tutto il resto.


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque oltre a questa eventuale porcata, secondo me quasi nessuno ha capito il vero senso di questa eventuale mossa:
> 
> L'obbiettivo non è difendere alcun diritto, non è dare alcuna libertà ai cittadini di spendere i propri soldi, non è alcun diritto di privacy.
> 
> ...


Mammamia se fosse davvero così...
Significherebbe iniziare un progetto politico, in teoria a lungo termine, adottando mezzucci che, oltre ad essere nient'altro che tappabuchi, favoriscono l'illegalità e l'evasione fiscale.
Al confronto, il mezzuccio del bonus vacanze era un intervento virtuoso; almeno lì si garantiva la direzione dei soldi (alle aziende) e si tracciava il tutto

Probabilmente ci hai preso: anche perché il tetto è stato alzato in maniera netta; da 2 a 10 mila euro è un salto non indifferente. 

Giubilo per certi disonesti. Alla notizia vari figuri in Italia avranno esultato come la finale dei mondiali. Questo intervento potrebbe tranquillamente avviare una campagna di nuovi affari per queste persone


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> beh tecnicamente è una cosa non legale, quindi elimineresti prostituzione, spacciatori ecc ecc.
> Capisco che sia qualcosa di radicale ma già oggi esistono app che ti permettono di farlo a costo zero per te e per l esercente.



Io al bar OCEANO ci sono andato molte volte a capodanno, e ti assicuro che era legalissimo


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io al bar OCEANO ci sono andato molte volte a capodanno, e ti assicuro che era legalissimo



casino di campione + bar Oceano è la combo più vecchia della storia


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Mammamia se fosse davvero così...
> Significherebbe iniziare un progetto politico, in teoria a lungo termine, adottando mezzucci che, oltre ad essere nient'altro che tappabuchi, favoriscono l'illegalità e l'evasione fiscale.
> Al confronto, il mezzuccio del bonus vacanze era un intervento virtuoso; almeno lì si garantiva la direzione dei soldi (alle aziende) e si tracciava il tutto
> 
> ...



Sono contento di averti "aperto" un canale.

Ma non esserne troppo sconvolto, funziona cosi da sempre, visto che tu Stato non sei CAPACE di combattere l' evasione, ripeto, da sempre (anzi la Meloni manco ha avuto l'opportunità di provarci ancora), accetti di far circolare i soldi sporchi che almeno recuperi qualcosa, perché qualcosa emergerà senza dubbio.

Ma come detto prima, è meno schifoso, ma è sempre parte della "famiglia dei condoni"


----------



## gabri65 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma veramente state discutendo sul contante? Da sempre è il traino del lavoro nero, lo abolissero completamente per quanto mi riguarda è togliessero i pagamenti agli esercenti con le carte di credito.
> Tutto regolare e contabilizzato, zero nero e le tasse le paghiamo tutti.
> 
> leggo “ sono più tranquillo con il contante” cosa siamo nel 1940 ? Se vogliono distruggere un economia ( previsione altrettanto folle ) fanno come in Argentina e mandano il potere di acquisto dell euro a farsi benedire. Poi con i 10K€ che hai a casa in contanti ci vai a prendere il pane.



Ma non ho capito perché devi osteggiare tutto ciò che esisteva prima, compresi metodi e consuetudini.

Veramente con questa mentalità si dovrebbe annullare pure la scuola, eh. Possibile che tutto ciò che esisteva prima di voi è da cestinare?

Ma guarda te se tenere qualche migliaio di euro in casa è da criminalizzare adesso. Figurati se annullando il contante elimini le evasioni di Ammazzonne.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma non ho capito perché devi osteggiare tutto ciò che esisteva prima, compresi metodi e consuetudini.
> 
> Veramente con questa mentalità si dovrebbe annullare pure la scuola, eh. Possibile che tutto ciò che esisteva prima di voi è da cestinare?
> 
> Ma guarda te se tenere qualche migliaio di euro in casa è da criminalizzare adesso. Figurati se annullando il contante elimini le evasioni di Ammazzonne.



no calma, stai parlando con uno che ascolta la musica dai vinili quindi sono la persona meno indicata per la rottamazione completa.

Amazzone non la regolarizzi di certo così ma quello è un altro discorso, ma sicuramente scoperchi miliardi di euro di nero che danneggiano gravemente questo paese e obbligano tutti noi a pagare più del 55% di tasse annue.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Mammamia se fosse davvero così...
> Significherebbe iniziare un progetto politico, in teoria a lungo termine, adottando mezzucci che, oltre ad essere nient'altro che tappabuchi, favoriscono l'illegalità e l'evasione fiscale.
> Al confronto, il mezzuccio del bonus vacanze era un intervento virtuoso; almeno lì si garantiva la direzione dei soldi (alle aziende) e si tracciava il tutto
> 
> ...



Sempre per restare in tema.

Ti garantisco, con certezza del 101%, che oggigiorno molti faccendieri vari, hanno PAURA di spendere i soldi, perché i dati incrociati sono molti, c è controllo informatico e vigilanza bancaria.
Praticamente ci sono capitali illegali in contanti totalmente fermi per l'impossibilità di spenderli, o comunque va fatto con gli occhi ben aperti e massima attenzione.

Si vuole sbloccare questo mercato no, è ovvio.sia cosi.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no calma, stai parlando con uno che ascolta la musica dai vinili quindi sono la persona meno indicata per la rottamazione completa.
> 
> Amazzone non la regolarizzi di certo così ma quello è un altro discorso, ma sicuramente scoperchi miliardi di euro di nero che danneggiano gravemente questo paese e obbligano tutti noi a pagare più del 55% di tasse annue.



Ma io capisco chi vuole l'eliminazione del contante.

Va sostituito con una moneta di scambio in altra forma e più pratica, e non solo per l'evasione. Io sono d'accordo.

Ma lo fai NON SOLO facendo l'aguzzino con i comuni mortali, controllando gli spiccioli. Per eliminare l'evasione ci sono tante altre cose sulle quali intervenire.

E come dicevo, avere denaro contabilizzato deve essere GRATIS. Così come lo è tenere soldi in tasca, non invece facendo ingrassare i criminali #1, cioè le banche, i veri evasori ladrucinanti.


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sempre per restare in tema.
> 
> Ti garantisco, con certezza del 101%, che oggigiorno molti faccendieri vari, hanno PAURA di spendere i soldi, perché i dati incrociati sono molti, c è controllo informatico e vigilanza bancaria.
> Praticamente ci sono capitali illegali in contanti totalmente fermi per l'impossibilità di spenderli, o comunque va fatto con gli occhi ben aperti e massima attenzione.
> ...


Uno scenario del genere potevo solo immaginarlo; onestamente non posso dire di avere questi riscontri per conoscenza personale. Purtroppo ti credo, ho capito che dici sul serio

Cioè pur di muovere l'economia, lo Stato concede a sta gente di spendere soldi che hanno ottenuto illegalmente


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Uno scenario del genere potevo solo immaginarlo; onestamente non posso dire di avere questi riscontri per conoscenza personale. Purtroppo ti credo, ho capito che dici sul serio
> 
> Cioè pur di muovere l'economia, lo Stato concede a sta gente di spendere soldi che hanno ottenuto illegalmente



Ti credo, ste cose o le vedi con i tuoi occhi oppure non è che se ne va a parlare in giro.

Il nostro cervello non concepisce l' enormità di certi numeri, ma se ci sono centinaia di miliardi di evasione annua, da qualche parte devoni finire.

Ma ripeto, pensare alla cifra "centinaia di miliardi", per noi non è facile dimensionarla correttamente, ma se vedessi lo schifo che c'è in giro, vedresti quel numero molto più chiaramente.

Se ti scrivo che il 70% dei medio/grandi imprenditori fa un sacco di porcherie, ti sembrerà una percentuale impossibile e sovrastimata.

Ma se poi vedessi con i tuoi occhi capiresti in un attimo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti credo, ste cose o le vedi con i tuoi occhi oppure non è che se ne va a parlare in giro.
> 
> Il nostro cervello non concepisce l' enormità di certi numeri, ma se ci sono centinaia di miliardi di evasione annua, da qualche parte devoni finire.
> 
> ...



E se servisse per "stanarli" ?
La Melona ha fatto un discorso verso i grandi evasori


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E se servisse per "stanarli" ?
> La Melona ha fatto un discorso verso i grandi evasori



Guarda che non c'è nulla da stanare.

Sanno già chi sono, è come la mafia, non c'è nulla da trovare.

Il problema è farlo seguendo la legge, rispettando i meccanismi e tecnicismi, trovare le prove.
E non scordare che i grossi evasori ne sanno una più del diavolo, sanno come muoversi e di chi fidarsi e sono consigliati dai propri commercialisti.

Forse non ci sono nemmeno strumenti e personale adeguato per farlo come si deve, forse è addirittura impossibile e inutile avventurarsi nell' impresa.

Proprio per questo il metodo migliore, per me, è dare pene pesantissime come deterrente.
Oggi ti danno una pacca sulla spalla.... ma tanto a loro non frega nulla: la prossima Srl la intestano ad un famigliare o un prestanome.

Comunque una chance alla Meloni la do sicuramente, ma con tetto ai contanti più alti e pace fiscale parte malissimo.

Vecchia maniera destroide, premiare i ladri.
Spero faccia retromarcia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Guarda che non c'è nulla da stanare.*
> 
> Sanno già chi sono, è come la mafia, non c'è nulla da trovare.
> 
> ...



Parlo proprio del 2° grassettato, quelli sono da stanare.
Quelli che riescono ad evadere il fisco facendo raggiri vari, tipo l'ultimo caso riportato qui su Milanworld dell'attore italiano che, tramite magheggi vari, era riuscito ad evadere una bella somma. E non sarà certo l'unico, anzi, ci saranno quelli che evadono cento volte tanto


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Parlo proprio del 2° grassettato, quelli sono da stanare.
> Quelli che riescono ad evadere il fisco facendo raggiri vari, tipo l'ultimo caso riportato qui su Milanworld dell'attore italiano che, tramite magheggi vari, era riuscito ad evadere una bella somma. E non sarà certo l'unico, anzi, ci saranno quelli che evadono cento volte tanto



Non lo so, non lo so davvero.
Non sono del mestiere, ma spero che il problema sia semplicemente tecnico/legale, per leggi scritte male o regolamenti idioti, e non per altre ragioni ben peggiori.

Perché in TV, quando fanno riferimento alle famiglie mafiose, danno nome/cognome/residenza eppure non li arrestano e continuano a rubare, delinquere e fare la bella vita come nulla fosse?
Io non lo so

Perché tutte le multinazionali hanno il permesso di eludere il fisco?
Io non lo so


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Ottobre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Stasera il circo da Floris. Sindaci ed esponenti vari della sinistra e 5s che non sanno cosa dire se non urlare ancora al fascismo che ritorna e i diritti calpestati, a dare giudizi su questo Governo che manco è iniziato.
> La Bompiani che straparla sempre la stessa solfa sulla Meloni e addirittura è arrivata a dire persino che la Polizia oggi a La Sapienza ha picchiato i ragazzi perchè c'è la destra al Governo.
> Addirittura Concita De Gregorio ha difeso la Meloni e si è complimentata per la sua figura e per il discorso che ha fatto all'insediamento, e ha detto che la sinstra se la sogna un leader capace di parlare in questo modo, e lei ha pure il valore aggiunto di essere donna.
> Mi è piaciuto Tosi come ha parlato chiaro e tondo e messo in fila tutti i quaquaraqua presenti
> ...



Con la sua protuberanza basso-ventre appecora sempre tutti, ancora non ci sono arrivati certi eunuchi?


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Boldrini dopo due notti insonni...*
> 
> *"La prima donna premier si fa chiamare al maschile, il presidente.
> Cosa le impedisce di rivendicare nella lingua il suo primato?
> ...


Sempre più psicopatica sta qua


----------



## JDT (27 Ottobre 2022)

Da partita Iva, se limiti il contante a 2k o 10k non cambia nulla, semplifichi, ma la grossa evasione se ne sbatte del 4% citato, chi evade lo fa in ogni caso e non a botte di 2k o 10k. E lo stesso vale per il piccolo evasore. Non fai girare nulla, è solo una manovra mediatica.


----------



## Giofa (27 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo fatto lo reputo normale anche ora, non solo in passato.
> Tant'è che ancora da qualche parte ho conservato tutti i soldi che fin da piccolo mi regalarono ai vari compleanni, natale, pasqua, onomastici, comunione, cresima, qualifica, diploma e probabile anche dei primi lavori fatti. Il salvadanaio è più al sicuro da me che in banca


Occhio che se non sei di primo pelo le banconote che hai a casa sono carta straccia


----------



## Swaitak (27 Ottobre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sempre più psicopatica sta qua


ha paura di non poter tastare nuovi marcantoni abbronzati


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Ottobre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sempre più psicopatica sta qua


Tra un pò chiederanno che l'inno di Mamelli inizi con "Sorelli d'Italia..." per non offendere nessuno... ogni tanto mi immagino i costituenti cosa penserebbero nel vedere il parlamento consumarsi nel dibattito sulle declinazioni dei sostantivi mentre i Comuni devono spegnere i lampioni di notte per non fallire...


----------



## sunburn (27 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti credo, ste cose o le vedi con i tuoi occhi oppure non è che se ne va a parlare in giro.
> 
> Il nostro cervello non concepisce l' enormità di certi numeri, ma se ci sono centinaia di miliardi di evasione annua, da qualche parte devoni finire.
> 
> ...


Ma banalmente, basta andare in giro e osservare le tipologie di macchine che circolano maggiormente: assolutamente senza senso in un Paese in cui solo il 4% dichiara più di 70mila euro all’anno.


----------



## Mika (27 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Tra un pò chiederanno che l'inno di Mamelli inizi con "Sorelli d'Italia..." per non offendere nessuno... ogni tanto mi immagino i costituenti cosa penserebbero nel vedere il parlamento consumarsi nel dibattito sulle declinazioni dei sostantivi mentre i Comuni devono spegnere i lampioni di notte per non fallire...


Penso che direbbero "Era meglio rimanere dei Ducati e Microregni senza formare l'Italia"


----------



## sunburn (27 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E se servisse per "stanarli" ?
> La Melona ha fatto un discorso verso i grandi evasori


Quelli che vengono definiti grandi evasori, in realtà, non evadono: pagano molte meno tasse di quel che noi persone comuni riterremmo adeguate perché sfruttano ogni singolo cavillo, legale, per pagare il meno possibile. Ogni tanto capita che, nelle operazioni ai limiti, vadano oltre il lecito, pagano la multa e ciao. Ma, so che per molti è difficile ammetterlo perché è rassicurante dare la colpa a qualche “pezzo grosso”, ma il grossissimo dell’evasione viene dalla somma di “mini” evasioni di cittadini comuni(liberi professionisti, commercianti, imprenditori ecc). Per dire, già “solo” 10 milioni di persone che si inguattano “solo” 800 euro al mese, in un anno hai 96 miliardi di soldi rubati alla collettività. E i numeri sono sicuramente molto più alti, sia quello del numero di evasori che delle cifre inguattate.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io sono favorevole a quanto dici ma con qualche postilla, abolirlo del tutto forse violerebbe un pò certe libertà.
> Insomma, se voglio andare a buddane senza lasciare la minima traccia devo poterlo fare.
> 
> Però una totale abolizione, certo potrebbe molti più benefici che no.
> ...


torniamo al baratto.

lei mi da la vagina, io le presto il mio pene. e siamo a posto.
se non le va bene vado la cun un panino al salame.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Occhio che se non sei di primo pelo le banconote che hai a casa sono carta straccia



Nel senso che sono ancora in lire?


----------



## Giofa (27 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nel senso che sono ancora in lire?


Esatto


----------



## Swaitak (27 Ottobre 2022)

Renzie è dei ''nostri'' ?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Renzie è dei ''nostri'' ?



Renzi è di chi lo ricompensa meglio …


----------



## pazzomania (27 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quelli che vengono definiti grandi evasori, in realtà, non evadono: pagano molte meno tasse di quel che noi persone comuni riterremmo adeguate perché sfruttano ogni singolo cavillo, legale, per pagare il meno possibile. Ogni tanto capita che, nelle operazioni ai limiti, vadano oltre il lecito, pagano la multa e ciao. Ma, so che per molti è difficile ammetterlo perché è rassicurante dare la colpa a qualche “pezzo grosso”, ma il grossissimo dell’evasione viene dalla somma di “mini” evasioni di cittadini comuni(liberi professionisti, commercianti, imprenditori ecc). Per dire, già “solo” 10 milioni di persone che si inguattano “solo” 800 euro al mese, in un anno hai 96 miliardi di soldi rubati alla collettività. E i numeri sono sicuramente molto più alti, sia quello del numero di evasori che delle cifre inguattate.


Ma si.

Nel mio paesello, vicini inclusi, per un totale di 3000 abitanti, dove tutti conoscono tutti, solo per mia conoscenza saremo almeno a 300/400 mila euro evasi all' anno.

Stima per clamoroso difetto.

70/80 mila in nero li farà il (non lo dico) del paese, da solo.


----------



## mil77 (27 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sempre per restare in tema.
> 
> Ti garantisco, con certezza del 101%, che oggigiorno molti faccendieri vari, hanno PAURA di spendere i soldi, perché i dati incrociati sono molti, c è controllo informatico e vigilanza bancaria.
> Praticamente ci sono capitali illegali in contanti totalmente fermi per l'impossibilità di spenderli, o comunque va fatto con gli occhi ben aperti e massima attenzione.
> ...


È proprio x questo che vogliono alzare la soglia dei contanti che non c'entra con l'evasione futura...sanno che ci sono ingentissimi capitali in contanti dovuti alla pregressa evasione che non si riescono a spendere facilmente. Sperano così di rimettere in gioco quei soldi e riattivare l'economia


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma si.
> 
> Nel mio paesello, vicini inclusi, per un totale di 3000 abitanti, dove tutti conoscono tutti, solo per mia conoscenza saremo almeno a 300/400 mila euro evasi all' anno.
> 
> ...



il prete ?????????????????


----------



## pazzomania (27 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il prete ?????????????????


No no....


----------



## pazzomania (27 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> È proprio x questo che vogliono alzare la soglia dei contanti che non c'entra con l'evasione futura...sanno che ci sono ingentissimi capitali in contanti dovuti alla pregressa evasione che non si riescono a spendere facilmente. Sperano così di rimettere in gioco quei soldi e riattivare l'economia


Esatto, è un condono.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Interessante questo video. Effettivamente, anche io ho trovato certi passaggi inquietanti già in diretta tipo "al costo di non essere rieletta". Ma vabbè...Buona visione.


----------



## Andris (27 Ottobre 2022)

*Crisantemo come Silvio: rinuncia allo stipendio da parlamentare perchè già benestante ma l'ospedale lo ghiaccia*



>


----------



## Andris (27 Ottobre 2022)

per chi si domandava perchè Crosetto avesse lasciato la politica e come sia sopravvissuto...



>


----------



## Raryof (28 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nel senso che sono ancora in lire?


Tienile buone che presto potrai romperlo senza problemi il salvadanio a forma di porco... poi se pensate che l'Ue si salverà o una moneta del genere rimarrà a vita bravi voi, presto semplicemente verrà vomitata perché è già oggi una sciocchezza come è una sciocchezza mettere assieme 200 paesi per sviluppare un'unica politica economica comune, un no sense e un esperimento fallimentare che non porterà a nulla (a parte la politica dell'emergenza al primo posto).


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Ottobre 2022)

Oggi ho beccato percaso Fini dalla Annunziata, peccato non averlo visto dall'inizio ma l'ho sentito molto volentieri.
Ovviamente gli sono state fatte domande sulla Meloni, questo governo e opposizione. Giustamente ha detto che questo parlare tanto di fascismo è tutta opera della sinistra che non avendo contenuti non gli rimane che fomentare odio verso la destra e paventare il ritorno al fascismo. Mentre quando c'era lui quasi non se ne parlava.
Politico d'altri tempi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Ottobre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Oggi ho beccato percaso Fini dalla Annunziata, peccato non averlo visto dall'inizio ma l'ho sentito molto volentieri.
> Ovviamente gli sono state fatte domande sulla Meloni, questo governo e opposizione. Giustamente ha detto che questo parlare tanto di fascismo è tutta opera della sinistra che non avendo contenuti non gli rimane che fomentare odio verso la destra e paventare il ritorno al fascismo. Mentre quando c'era lui quasi non se ne parlava.
> Politico d'altri tempi.


Ma dai solo gli idioti con 2 neuroni parlano e pensano al fascismo, ovvio che la sx batte li, il suo elettorato quello é


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

La Russa: Il 25 aprile non sfilerò, i cortei sono appannaggio di una certa sinistra.​Pd: Senza quella data non sarebbe presidente del Senato.​


----------



## Andris (31 Ottobre 2022)

annunciati vice ministri e sottosegretari del governo

8 vice ministri:

agli Esteri Edmondo Cirielli (FdI), 
alla Giustizia Francesco Paolo Sisto (FI),
al Mef Maurizio Leo (FdI), 
al Mise Valentino Valentini (FI),
all’Ambiente Vannia Gava (Lega), 
alle Infrastrutture e ai Trasporti Galeazzo Bignami (FdI) e Edoardo Rixi (Lega)
al Lavoro e alle Politiche sociali Maria Teresa Bellucci (FdI).


31 sottosegretaei

*Esteri*: Giorgio Silli e Maria Tripodi; 
agli *Interni*: Emanuele Prisco, Wanda Ferro, Nicola Molteni. 
*Giustizia*: Andrea Delmastro Delle Vedove, Andrea Ostellari. 
*Difesa*: Isabella Rauti e Matteo Perego;
*Economia*: Lucia Albano, Federico Freni e Sandra Savino. 
*Mise*: Fausta Bergamotto, Massimo Bitonci. 
*Mite*: Claudio Barbaro. 
*Agricoltura*: Patrizio La Pietra e Luigi D’Eramo.
*Infrastrutture e trasporti*: Tullio Ferrante. 
*Lavoro e politiche sociali*: Claudio Durigon; 
*Istruzione*: Paola Frassinetti. 
*Università e ricerca*: Augusta Montaruli.
*Cultura*: Gianmarco Mazzi, Lucia Borgonzoni e Vittorio Sgarbi. 
*Salute*: Marcello Gemmato.
* Rapporti con il Parlamento*: Giuseppina Castiello e Matilde Siracusano. 
*Sottosegretari alla presidenza del Consiglio*: Alessio Butti (Innovazione) Giovanbattista Fazzolari (Attuazione del programma) Alberto Barachini (Editoria) Alessandro Morelli (Cipe).


----------



## Andris (31 Ottobre 2022)

come sempre nella sua vita, Sgarbi casca puntualmente in piedi
non entra in parlamento ma diventa sottosegretario alla Cultura


----------



## Mika (1 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> come sempre nella sua vita, Sgarbi casca puntualmente in piedi
> non entra in parlamento ma diventa sottosegretario alla Cultura


Beh dai, la dentro di Cultura e Arte ne capisce più di tutti. Ci sta.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> come sempre nella sua vita, Sgarbi casca puntualmente in piedi
> non entra in parlamento ma diventa sottosegretario alla Cultura


Lo scandalo è che abbiano confermato la Borgonzoni.


----------

